# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Une pense pour Charlie Hebdo

## Deuzz

Je sais bien a n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique... mais bon...


Une pense pour Charb, Cabu, Wolinski et Tignous, Quatre terrifiants dessinateurs arms de papier et crayons assassins par 3 ou 4 courageux connards encagouls...




Rassemblement de soutien  Charlie Hebdo dans divers villes de France....


Evidemment nous n'oublions pas les autres victimes:




> Oncle Bernard ( *Bernard Maris* ) conomiste





> Le dessinateur *Philippe Honor*
> Un Invit, *Michel Renaud* qui tait venu rendre des dessins emprunt  Cabu





> *Elsa Cayat*, psychanalyste et chroniqueuse





> *Frdric Boisseau*, agent d'entretien
> 
> *Mustapha Ourrad*, correcteur
> 
> *Franck Brinsolaro*, brigadier au service de la protection
> 
> *Ahmed Merabet*, agent de police


Source : France-info "Ce sont les douze victimes de l'attentat contre Charlie Hebdo", ce matin.


Edit: mise  jour de la triste liste des victimes

----------


## Mat.M

tu as raison il n'y pas de limites  la c...humaine

*Cabu c'tait un peu un "grand nunuche" sympathique  l'image de son personnage pas du tout subversif pour un sous; je ne pense pas un instant que c'tait dans son but de vhiculer une quelconque volont de mpris  l'encontre de qui que ce soit.

*Wolinski c'tait un anar total et anticonformiste 

Quant  Oncle Bernard ( au conditionnel ) un conomiste que j'apprciais normment

On ne s'en rend pas compte mais il va y avoir une grande onde de choc dans la socit franaise

----------


## droggo

Zoe,

Absolument d'accord !

----------


## Saverok

Rest in peace

Le plus triste est que l'on va se servir de l'image de Charlie Hebdo pour faire passer des mesures d'exceptions probablement liberticides alors que c'est exactement tout l'inverse de leurs valeurs et de leurs combats...

Le compte  rebours pour les attaques au sol contre Daesh a commenc...

----------


## Escapetiger

Unanimit pour la libert d'expression ...



> Rassemblement de soutien  Charlie Hebdo dans divers villes de France....


http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...france_1175509
_Charlie: les diffrents rassemblements en France_

http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...-dates_1175352
_Charlie en douze dates_

----------


## JeanMi3000

Une pense pour eux mais aussi pour tous les autres qui ont t tus ou blesss dans cet acte ignoble.

----------


## Lyche

Une pense pour ce pauvre flic de 42 ans abattu de sang froid alors qu'il tait dj bless et suppliait pour sa vie..

----------


## Trap D

> Une pense pour eux mais aussi pour tous les autres qui ont t tus ou blesss dans cet acte ignoble.


Une pense pour toutes les victimes de l'obscurantisme de par le monde, morts par ce qu'ils ne pensaient pas comme ceux qui ne connaissent que la violence pour imposer leurs convictions. 
Cela nous frappe et nous horrifie aujourd'hui car heureusement cela n'arrive pas souvent en Europe, mais c'est malheureusement courant dans certains pays d'Afrique ou du Moyen Orient

----------


## Deuzz

> Une pense pour eux mais aussi pour tous les autres qui ont t tus ou blesss dans cet acte ignoble.


Evidemment n'oublions pas les autres :

Le gardien de l'immeuble

*Bernard Maris* (Oncle Bernard).

Le dessinateur *Honor*

Le correcteur *mustapha*

Un Invit, *Michel Renaud* qui tait venu rendre des dessins emprunt  Cabu

*Franck* le policier charg de la protection de Charb

*Ahmed* le policier du XIme achev dans la rue.

Et la Journaliste et psychanalyste *Elsa Cayat*

----------


## Namica

> ...
> On ne s'en rend pas compte mais il va y avoir une grande onde de choc dans la socit franaise


L'onde de choc s'tend chez nous aussi en Belgique
J'en ai pleur. Tous mes collgues sont galement sous le choc.
Et la consquence *dommageable* est que maintenant, on va regarder tous les musulmans de travers.
Tout profit, hlas, pour une spirale d'intolrances | violences | attentats...

J'apprends  l'instant,  la radio, que les coupables ont t identifis. Bravo, les services de scurit franais !
Reste encore  les apprhender.

Moi aussi:
*Je suis Charlie*

----------


## Escapetiger

_Je suis Charlie
C'est sous ce cri que se tiennent plusieurs rassemblements un peu partout en hommage aux morts de Charlie Hebdo._
http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...hoto_id=705601
_Diaporama_

Photo Christian Hartmann. Reuters

----------


## 23JFK

Le Berliner Kurier semble tre l'un des seuls journaux dont la rponse est  la hauteur de la provocation.

----------


## imikado

RIP

J invite ceux qui possdent un site Web  y ajouter la bannire je suis charlie au mois sur la page d'accueil.

Personnellement,  j ai galement souscrit un abonnement pour soutenir modestement le journal.
J espre que cet acte ignoble ne signera pas la fin de cette socit qui rencontrait dj des difficults financires.

----------


## sebbod

Ce matin, je voulais mettre mon T-Shirt  Dieu est amour  que javais eu en cadeau avec mon premire abonnement  Charlie hebdo il y a une bonne dizaine dannes. Mais je lai rang avec mes T-shirts printemps-t la semaine dernire. Cest dans la chambre des enfants et ils dorment donc tant pis pour aujourdhui. Sur ce T-Shirt il y a Ben Laden avec un fusil en face de G.Bush (junior) avec un fusil lui aussi et parterre autour deux plein de cadavres et ils disent tous les deux  Dieu est amour . Donc cela montre pour moi que lon peut tre daccord mais se battre tout de mme pour cette ide commune et partag. Et que du coup si lattaqu riposte par la mme violence il devient tout aussi bte et animal (rponse de ltre primaire) que lattaquant. Donc trouvons les coupables jugeons les, mais ne nous lanons pas dans une guerre fratricide.

----------


## Deuzz

> Le Berliner Kurier semble tre l'un des seuls journaux dont la rponse est  la hauteur de la provocation.


...si quelqu'un peut traduire ce dessin... merci





> J espre que cet acte ignoble ne signera pas la fin de cette socit qui rencontrait dj des difficults financires.



Meuh non ! Grace  une rduction drastique de la masse salariale CHARLIE  est sauv  ::mrgreen:: 

La seule arme qui nous reste c'est le rire....


David pope

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

> ...si quelqu'un peut traduire ce dessin... merci


Via Google Trad : "Notre libert vous ne pouvez pas tuer"

----------


## gangsoleil

> ...si quelqu'un peut traduire ce dessin... merci


NON ! Vous ne pouvez pas tuer notre libert

----------


## loufab

En l'occurrence je ne pense pas que cette connerie soit humaine. a n'a rien d'humain ce genre de choses et mme les animaux ne se font pas a entre eux.

----------


## foetus

> Et une journaliste dont je n'ai pas trouv le nom...


Elsa Cayat, psychanalyste et chroniqueuse
Elle tenait dans l'hebdomadaire la rubrique Divan deux fois par mois.

Sur 20 minutes


Apparemment, les suspects ont t identifis grce  une carte d'identit laisse dans leur voiture (la noire)  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Les gars ont quand mme jamais retirs leurs cagoules et ne pas avoir de portables sur eux (*) et BIM ... une carte d'identit

* -> Les policiers rcuprent la liste des portables connects aux bornes aux diffrents endroits.

----------


## Deuzz

Merci aux deux traducteurs  ::wink:: 




> Elsa Cayat, psychanalyste et chroniqueuse
> Elle tenait dans l'hebdomadaire la rubrique Divan deux fois par mois.


Merci pour l'info je modifie mon prcdent message...




> Apparemment, les suspects ont t identifis grce  une carte d'identit laisse dans leur voiture (la noire)  
> 
> Les gars ont quand mme jamais retirs leurs cagoules et ne pas avoir de portables sur eux (*) et BIM ... une carte d'identit


J'avoue que l'information peut surprendre, a ressemble drlement au passeport retrouv dans les dcombres du WTC en 2001 mais tant donn que l'information tait connue des services de police ds hier aprs-midi j'ose esprer qu'ils ont pris le temps de recouper l'info (ADN, empreintes digitales) avant de diffuser l'avis de recherche...

----------


## DarkHylian

Je ne suis personnellement pas un grand fan ni un grand lecteur de Charlie Hebdo, mais je sais qui sont ces personnes, ce  quoi qu'ils croyaient, ce  quoi ils participaient dans notre Rpublique.
Je n'adhre pas  toutes leurs ides, mais j'adhre au principe qu'ils ont toujours appliqu : la libert d'expression.

Je ne suis pas eux, je ne suis pas comme eux, mais a ne m'empche pas de me dire qu'ils ne mritaient pas cela.
Je n'aime pas qu'on s'attaque violemment  mes ides ni  mes croyances, mais eux l'ont toujours fait avec une bonne humeur, ce qui m'empchera toujours de les dtester.

J'espre qu'on ne les oubliera pas, et qu'on ne fera pas d'erreur suite  cette horreur.
*Je suis Charlie.*

Et quand bien mme ils n'taient pas omniprsent dans ma vie, ils vont me manquer.
J'aimerai dire qu'il faut rpondre  leurs meurtriers par des mots et une justice implacable, mais je doute que cela suffise.

*Encore une fois, je suis Charlie.*
Vive la Rpublique, dans laquelle nous protgeons notre libert d'expression.

----------


## conscofd

Au temps pour moi, dsol. Je retire ce que j'ai dit.

----------


## Deuzz

> et les autres ils sentent le pt ? Ca c'est bien une pratique rcurrente dans tous les drames qui me donne la gerbe: oublier les "moins connus".
> 
> Merci  celui ou celle qui a voqu les autres noms dans son commentaire!


NON NON je n'ai fait que relayer les infos que je connaissais hier  15 heures ... si tu avais lu toutes la conversation tu aurais pu voir que j'ai cit tous les autres...





> Evidemment n'oublions pas les autres :
> 
> Le gardien de l'immeuble
> 
> *Bernard Maris* (Oncle Bernard).
> 
> Le dessinateur *Honor*
> 
> Le correcteur *mustapha*
> ...

----------


## guillaume07

il y a eu 12 morts! pas seulement 4 dessinateurs aussi talentueux soient-ils, la vie des autres ne vaut pas moins.

----------


## Traroth2

Quel effroi. C'est vraiment un drame abominable...

----------


## benjani13

J'ai t (et suis encore) trs choqu par cet attentat aussi. La barbarie  son paroxysme, tant les vies, tant la libert. Je me suis rendu au rassemblement  Paris pour leur rendre hommage.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Le Berliner Kurier semble tre l'un des seuls journaux dont la rponse est  la hauteur de la provocation.


Salut,
Tout a fait d'accord avec toi.
Je m'attendais, j'esperais, que les unes de France (au moins) reprennent chacune un des dessins de Charlie qui leur a cot la vie. Il semble que de-ci de-l certains commencent mme a "s'auto-museler", histoire de ne pas "froisser" selon leur termes. A priori, un bon dessin froisse plus qu'une balle de AK47...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Salut,
> Tout a fait d'accord avec toi.
> Je m'attendais, j'esperais, que les unes de France (au moins) reprennent chacune un des dessins de Charlie qui leur a cot la vie. Il semble que de-ci de-l certains commencent mme a "s'auto-museler", histoire de ne pas "froisser" selon leur termes. A priori, un bon dessin froisse plus qu'une balle de AK47...


Hier sur BBC, j'ai entendu dire que les journalistes du Times ont reu des ordres par rapport  la publication des photos de la manifestation : il peuvent prendre en photo les sloggan mais doivent se dbrouiller pour que les caricatures soient floues...  ::(:

----------


## Lyche

> Hier sur BBC, j'ai entendu dire que les journalistes du Times ont reu des ordres par rapport  la publication des photos de la manifestation : il peuvent prendre en photo les sloggan mais doivent se dbrouiller pour que les caricatures soient floues...


Donc ils ont vaincu la presse..
Ils ont atteint leur objectif. Montrer qu'avec la violence, les ennemies plient et se soumettent  la volont des ignorants.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Evidemment n'oublions pas les autres :
> 
> Le gardien de l'immeuble
> 
> Le correcteur *mustapha*
> 
> *Franck* le policier charg de la protection de Charb
> 
> *Ahmed* le policier du XIme achev dans la rue.


*Frdric Boisseau*, agent d'entretien

*Mustapha Ourrad*, correcteur

*Franck Brinsolaro*, brigadier au service de la protection

*Ahmed Merabet*, agent de police

Source : France-info "Ce sont les douze victimes de l'attentat contre Charlie Hebdo", ce matin.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Donc ils ont vaincu la presse..
> Ils ont atteint leur objectif. Montrer qu'avec la violence, les ennemies plient et se soumettent  la volont des ignorants.


C'est tout  fait a !

Mais en prambule, je veux saluer les morts, TOUS les morts ! Et demander, pour les deux policiers, la mdaille militaire  titre posthume. Outre que la lgion d'honneur a perdu tout son sens vu qu'on la donne aux saltimbanques des tls officielles, c'est bien d'une guerre dont il s'agit.

Outre les dessinateurs que tout le monde (ou presque) connat et que j'ai dcouvert dans les annes soixante huit et suivantes, je veux saluer Bernard Maris dont j'ai lu et apprci son "_Manuel d'anti conomie_" en deux tomes "_les fourmis_" et "_les cigales_". Nous restons malgr tout dans le domaine de l'informatique et d'Internet car, dans "_les cigales_", il dmontre que la gratuit peut engendrer une conomie pesant des millions de dollars alors que les fossiles de notre MEDEF en sont encore  chevroter "_il faudrait en finir avec la gratuit_" regrettant, sans doute, leur 3615 SNCF o il fallait payer une fortune pour avoir les horaires des trains (au USA, non seulement ce type de site est gratuit mais on peut gagner des voyages). Dons ses deux livres dont la lecture n'a rien d'ardu, vous dcouvrirez, si vous ne le connaissez pas, John Maynard Keynes.

Maintenant venons en  la presse en question et l'hypocrisie d'icelle. En effet il a toujours t impossible de passer le moindre commentaire qui soit critique envers l'islam, c'est automatiquement censur. Alors que celle-ci essaye de nous faire croire qu'ils sont en solidarit avec Charlie et ses caricatures, c'est trop dur  passer cet opportunisme des chantres de la dhimmitude. Au sujet des "_dhimmis_" dans l'histoire voir http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhimmi, encore que maintenant tous ceux qui ne sont pas dans la religion du moment n'ont mme pas le statut d'infrieur des dhimmis, mais sont tout simplement massacrs.

Bon, moi je suis neutre, je suis un athe complet, mais le Coran ce n'est pas l'vangile (l'histoire d'un baba cool qui a mal fini) et dont les drives comme l'Inquisition n'avaient rien  voir avec le texte d'origine, c'est un livre de guerre, crit en temps de guerre, par un homme qui tait un chef de guerre et pour qui le monde se rsume  deux types de territoires : Dar-el-Islam, la zone musulmane, qui dsigne le territoire sous contrle de la charia islamique, et Dar-el-Harb, la zone de guerre, le reste du monde  soumettre. Vous comprendrez que j'ai quelques rticences vis  vis de cette Weltanschauung (pour employer un gros mot de la philosophie allemande). Et de la rticence  la rsistance il n'y a qu'un pas...

----------


## e-ric

Salut  tous

Ce fil de discussion est le minimum que l'on puisse faire.

Je souhaite en priorit adresser tous mes sentiments et ma sympathie aux familles des victimes dont seulement 4 taient directement concernes par les motivations de leurs bourreaux.

La perte de toutes ces personnes est irrversible pour notre socit et nous rappelle combien celle-ci et ses valeurs peuvent tre fragile. Nous sommes donc tous des Charlie Hebdo (sans oublier les victimes collatrales).

J'espre que ces salopards d'assassins auront le sort qu'ils mritent, la peine qu'ils peuvent encourir sera bien trop lgre quoiqu'il arrive; ces gens sont lches, pas fous (ce serait trop faciles de les ddouaner de leurs actes) et ne mritent pas d'tre reconnu comme humains.

Je suis profondment cur.

Cdlt

----------


## loufab

Mais tu peux galement participer en utilisant ton avatar comme je le fais.

[EDIT] Je vous invite tous  le faire d'ailleurs.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon, moi je suis neutre, je suis un athe complet, mais le Coran ce n'est pas l'vangile (l'histoire d'un baba cool qui a mal fini) et dont les drives comme l'Inquisition n'avaient rien  voir avec le texte d'origine, c'est un livre de guerre, crit en temps de guerre, par un homme qui tait un chef de guerre et pour qui le monde se rsume  deux types de territoires : Dar-el-Islam, la zone musulmane, qui dsigne le territoire sous contrle de la charia islamique, et Dar-el-Harb, la zone de guerre, le reste du monde  soumettre. Vous comprendrez que j'ai quelques rticences vis  vis de cette Weltanschauung (pour employer un gros mot de la philosophie allemande). Et de la rticence  la rsistance il n'y a qu'un pas...


Euh, je suppose donc que tu as lu le Coran pour sortir des normits pareil ? Ou tu nous lache encore un de tes trolls ?

Non parce que dans mes connaissances qui sont musulmanes, y'a jamais personne qui m'a parl de guerre ou de soumettre qui que ce soit hein, au contraire. Donc livre crit en temps de guerre, par un chef de guerre  la limite, a reste plausible, le reste, c'est de la flte !

Le jihad, c'est exactement la mme chose que les croisades ou l'inquisition, je ne vois pas pourquoi pour les catholiques cela serait une drive du texte et pas pour les musulmans ? 


Ah et au cas o, pour clarifier les choses, je suis athe galement  :;):

----------


## Deuzz

> Alors que celle-ci(La presse) essaye de nous faire croire qu'ils(les musulmans) sont en solidarit avec Charlie et ses caricatures, c'est trop dur  passer cet opportunisme.


Si tu pouvais viter les amalgames stupides alors que le temps est  l'unit a ne serait pas plus mal.
J'tais au rassemblement place Royale  Nantes hier soir et il y avait des femmes voiles en larmes brandissant des pancartes #Not in my name.
Il y a des cons partout(mme chez les aths) et je ne vois pas pourquoi il y en aurait plus chez les musulmans.

----------


## Glutinus

> Ah oui, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire... l'info est quasi invisible sur developpez.com.
> 
> Franchement la moindre des choses serait d'au moins remplacer un encart pub sur la page d'accueil par un logo "jesuischarlie".
> 
> Je comprends que des gens payent la pub mais il suffit de leur renouveler leur contrat quelques jours de plus ou de trouver un "arrangement".
> On va pas me faire croire que c'est pas possible.
> 
> Je suis un peu indign par la mauvaise volont et l'inaction sur developpez.com... Pur, avec toutes les infos  la con que vous relayez chaque jour, je pense que 
> cet vnement pourrait passer en mode "prioritaire" non ?
> ...


Super. Au nom de la lutte pour la libert d'expression qu'est cet vnement face  Charlie Hebdo, tu veux imposer  un site de faire ce qu'il doit faire ou ne pas faire ?

J'ai pas chang mon avatar ici, ni sur facebook, ni imprim le Je suis Charlie, et pourtant cette histoire m'a touch et mme attrist. Je serai donc une mauvaise personne parce que je ne brandis pas de drapeau au nom d'une certaine lutte ?
Ca n'a pas empch mes collgues et moi de faire une minute de silence dans un ton solonnel dans notre open-space (notre quipe de prestas tait la seule visiblement) et de parler des victimes avec beaucoup de tact (ie blague lourde dont on est pourtant friands)

----------


## stailer

__

----------


## shadowmoon

> Donc pour moi Developpez, avec tous ses forums (dont ceux portant sur l'humour notamment) se rapproche un peu, dans l'ide, d'un fanzine ou d'un magazine libre. Ici rien n'est impos tu peux dire ce que tu veux.
> Je pensais qu'en ce sens il y aurait une raction , donc je suis surpris avant tout.


Hier, en dbut d'aprs-midi, je me suis pos la question de lancer un sujet sur cette tuerie. Aprs une assez longue rflexion, j'ai prfr ne rien faire, car je pense que chacun est plus enclin  discuter sur ce fait d'actualit avec sa famille, ses amis, ses collgues ... ou tout autre connaisse, plutt que de partager son opinion sur ce forum, avec des personnes plus ou moins inconnues, en prenant le risque d'heurter leur sensibilit et provoquer des ractions plus ou moins disproportionnes.

----------


## stailer

__

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ah oui d'accord, si on en est  rflchir avec quelles personnes on peut discuter sur la tuerie d'illustres dessinateurs d'un journal mythique...


La lecture des propos de chauve souris et les rponses faites par d'autres personnes me conforte dans mon avis.

Pour des sujets graves comme celui-ci, je pense qu'il faut l'voquer, relater les faits, mais, comme j'ai essay de le faire comprendre prcdemment, en restant neutre ( un exercice trs difficile, j'en conviens) et ne pas porter de jugement, ou donner son avis personnel, surtout sur un forum public, avec une audience assez forte comme celui-ci.

C'est la distinction que je fait entre les verbes voquer et discuter.

----------


## stailer

> ne pas porter de jugement, ou donner son avis personnel, surtout sur un forum public, avec une audience assez forte comme celui-ci.


 ::calim2::  Ouch...  ::(:

----------


## rothen

Moi je pense au contraire qu'il ne faut pas occulter ce sujet ..la mobilisation spontane d'un nombre impressionnant de personnes dans le monde entier est la preuve que c'est un vnement d'importance  et  mon avis a va changer pas mal de choses dans le comportement des gens ..

beaucoup de dessinateurs ont rendu hommage  leurs amis , les dessins taient tous bien , mais  mon avis le plus optimiste c'est celui-l

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi je pense au contraire qu'il ne faut pas occulter ce sujet


J'ai t mal compris mais c'est car j'essaye d'expliquer un comportement "contre-nature". Dans mes messages prcdents le sens de mes mots a une grande importance.  Il faut prendre le temps de bien tout lire. Je vais essayer de me reformuler : il faut voquer cette histoire et ses rpercussions,  mais en redtant neutre et objectif. Il ne faut pas, par exemple essayer d'expliquer que selon soi cet acte a une porte religieuse.  De facon plus simple,  relater les faits, montrer le dessin de tel ou tel humoriste ok, mais sans commenter avec un avis personnel. C'est l toute la difficult de la chose

----------


## air-dex

Un acte ignoble et impardonnable. Je ne reviendrai pas l dessus tout le monde l'a dj fait et sera d'accord. Le pire est sans doute pour ceux n'ayant rien  voir avec l'affaire (les policiers abattus comme des chiens, le garde du corps, l'agent de maintenance et le journaliste de _La Montagne_ qui tait invit), mme si au final un mort est un mort.

Pour le reste l'heure est clairement  l'motion et au recueillement pour les 12 victimes. Mais une fois l'motion passe il ne faudra pas oublier de tirer les leons de ce drame, car il y en a. *Ceci n'est pas un troll. N'hsitez pas  attendre quelques jours que l'motion des 12 morts passe avant de lire la suite de ce paragraphe et/ou de le .* Dj il est idiot de croire que c'est la sacro-sainte libert d'expression qui est vise. Dans ce cas l, ils auraient sans doute vis plus haut que le petit Charlie Hebdo et auraient peut-tre attaqu des mdias plus importants comme Le Monde, Le Figaro ou bien d'autres mdias que la presse crite. Triste mais vrai. Ce n'est pas non plus l'Islam en gnral. Le vrai problme de base reste les deux dessins de Charlie Hebdo. Ils ont voulu provoquer, sont alls trop loin et en paient aujourd'hui le lourd tribut. Je ne remets pas en cause le droit de Charlie Hebdo de dire ce qu'ils veulent et de provoquer s'ils le veulent. Ceci n'a pas  tre remis en cause sinon ce serait trs inquitant, peut-tre bien plus que ce qu'il s'est pass. Nanmoins l'Islam est encore aujourd'hui un sujet beaucoup trop sensible, qu'il faut manier avec dlicatesse sous peine de ractions violentes. Le problme n'est bien videmment pas le musulman moyen mais la minorit terroriste qui prtend agir au nom de l'Islam et qui a les moyens de faire trs mal si quelque chose ne leur plait pas. La dlicatesse n'tant pas la marque de fabrique de Charlie Hebdo, on n'a pas  le leur reprocher, c'est ainsi qu'ils ont franchi la ligne jaune, ont jet de l'huile sur le feu et qu'ils se sont exposs aux consquences possibles de ce franchissement, i.e. ce que peuvent faire les terroristes islamistes suite  ces dessins qui ne leur plaisent pas. Je ne cherche pas de circonstances attnuantes  ceux ayant perptr l'attentat et je ne veux pas le faire car cela n'a pas  tre fait. Mais je ne veux pas oublier les vnements qui font qu'on en est arriv l et o Charlie Hebdo n'est pas blanc comme neige. "_He drew first_", comme le dit le dessin de Deuzz. Est-ce que ces deux dessins valent 12 morts ? Je ne pense pas. Est-ce que ces morts auraient pu tre vites ? Sans doute. Est-ce que Charlie Hebdo a perdu une occasion de se taire ? Dfinitivement... oui ! Ce sont ces trois questions qu'il faudra se poser dans les jours  venir. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a le droit de parler librement que l'on doit dire tout et n'importe quoi au mpris des autres, en particulier quand des vies peuvent tre en jeu. Qu'on soit simple citoyen ou bien un mdia rput comme Charlie Hebdo voire mme encore plus important, il y a des moments o il vaut mieux fermer sa gueule et ne rien dire plutt que de l'ouvrir. Charlie Hebdo l'a fait et 12 personnes en sont mortes. Charlie Hebdo aurait pu sortir ces dessins plus tard, quand le contexte autour de l'Islam aurait t moins sensible qu'en ce moment, avec par exemple un Islam radical enray. La libert d'expression aurait t la mme et le buzz aurait t le mme. La diffrence est qu'il n'y aurait eu personne pour mal prendre ces dessins  ce point et la France ainsi que le monde entier ne seraient pas en train de pleurer 12 personnes. Ce que j'ai dit est sans doute trs cruel mais c'est dit, et il faudra que ce soit dit dans les jours  venir.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit on ne peut que saluer la raction de ce qu'il reste de Charlie Hebdo. "_On a tu Charlie Hebdo !_", ont dit les terroristes. "_Ou pas !_" leur a rpondu Charlie Hebdo.  ::D:  Ce ne sont pas deux terroristes qui empcheront Charlie Hebdo et leurs ides de vivre puisque  le prochain Charlie Hebdo sortira quand mme malgr tout ce qu'il s'est pass !  :8-):  Certes il sera plus petit, l'ennemi Google aidera  son financement et d'autres collaboreront  ce numro. Mais il sera en kiosques et c'est a le plus important. C'est la meilleure rponse que Charlie Hebdo pouvait donner.




> Super. Au nom de la lutte pour la libert d'expression qu'est cet vnement face  Charlie Hebdo, tu veux imposer  un site de faire ce qu'il doit faire ou ne pas faire ?


+1000. Personne n'a le droit de dcider de ce qui est bien ou mal pour les autres.

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...) J'tais au rassemblement place Royale  Nantes hier soir et il y avait des femmes voiles en larmes brandissant des pancartes #Not in my name. (...)


_Outre les figures clbres de Charlie Hebdo, fauches lors de l'attaque qui a vis les locaux parisiens du journal satirique mercredi, d'autres victimes moins connues sont  dplorer. Sur Internet, les hommages se multiplient, pour elles aussi._

Source :  L'Express "Ahmed, Frdric, Elsa... Les autres victimes de l'attentat contre Charlie Hebdo" 

Ahmed Merabet, 42 ans, est l'un des deux policiers tus par les assaillants de "Charlie Hebdo" mercredi. Son prnom est devenu un mot-cl sur Twitter: #JesuisAhmed.

Capture d'cran Twitter

----------


## gangsoleil

> Est-ce que Charlie Hebdo a perdu une occasion de se taire ? Dfinitivement... oui ! [...]
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a le droit de parler librement que l'on doit dire tout et n'importe quoi au mpris des autres, en particulier quand des vies peuvent tre en jeu.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, mais je suis prt  me battre pour que tu aies le droit de le dire, pour paraphraser Voltaire.

Des vies sont toujours (potetiellement) en jeu face  des extrmistes, et ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut fermer sa gueule. Les gens prts  tuer pour "rien" ne sont pas si nombreux que a, mais ils existent tout de mme, et au risque de me rpter, ce n'est pas parce que ces extrmistes existent que je pense qu'il ne faut pas les critiquer : a serait,  mon sens, un signe de victoire de ces extrmistes.

Tu dis que la publication de ces dessins aurait pu attendre que les choses se calment avec les extrmistes actuels. Mais que se passe-t-il si les extrmistes continuent pendant des annes ? Il faut des gens capables d'tre aussi corosifs, et il faut surtout qu'ils puissent le faire sans rien craindre. Rien, si ce n'est le fait d'tre eux-mmes carricaturs bien sur :-)

----------


## benjani13

> Un acte ignoble et impardonnable. Je ne reviendrai pas l dessus tout le monde l'a dj fait et sera d'accord. Le pire est sans doute pour ceux n'ayant rien  voir avec l'affaire (les policiers abattus comme des chiens, le garde du corps, l'agent de maintenance et le journaliste de _La Montagne_ qui tait invit), mme si au final un mort est un mort.


Il n'y a pas de diffrence entre les dessinateurs, les rdacteurs, les policiers, etc. Ils ont tous t victime de la mme injustice.




> Dj il est idiot de croire que c'est la sacro-sainte libert d'expression qui est vise.


Attaquer un journal pour le dtruire et de l'empcher de publier, oui c'est attaquer la libert d'expression.




> Le vrai problme de base reste les deux dessins de Charlie Hebdo. Ils ont voulu provoquer, sont alls trop loin et en paient aujourd'hui le lourd tribut.


Je ne peux supporter que tu puisse insinuer qu'ils l'ont cherch, et que c'est logique de mourir pour un dessein. Cette phrase est odieuse. Le vrai problme de base c'est deux gars compltement tars qui sont all tu par ce qu'un dessein ne leur plaisait pas.




> Je ne remets pas en cause le droit de Charlie Hebdo de dire ce qu'ils veulent et de provoquer s'ils le veulent. Ceci n'a pas  tre remis en cause sinon ce serait trs inquitant, peut-tre bien plus que ce qu'il s'est pass. Nanmoins l'Islam est encore aujourd'hui un sujet beaucoup trop sensible, qu'il faut manier avec dlicatesse sous peine de ractions violentes. Le problme n'est bien videmment pas le musulman moyen mais la minorit terroriste qui prtend agir au nom de l'Islam et qui a les moyens de faire trs mal si quelque chose ne leur plait pas. La dlicatesse n'tant pas la marque de fabrique de Charlie Hebdo, on n'a pas  le leur reprocher, c'est ainsi qu'ils ont franchi la ligne jaune, ont jet de l'huile sur le feu et qu'ils se sont exposs aux consquences possibles de ce franchissement, i.e. ce que peuvent faire les terroristes islamistes suite  ces dessins qui ne leur plaisent pas.


Tu ne remets pas en cause le droit de Charlie Hebdo de dire ce qu'ils veulent, mais ils ne doivent pas choquer les mes sensibles de ces terroristes. Terroristes qui doivent nous dicter o positionner la ligne jaune afin que nous respections leurs bonnes moeurs donc. Bref, ton raisonnement est totalement absurde, car d'une part tu remet donc en cause le droit de Charlie Hebdo de dire ce qu'ils veulent, mais de plus ne te demandes tu pas jusqu'o bougera la ligne jaune (demain quel autre sujet devrons nous passer  la trappe?). La seul limite  la libert d'expression, c'est notre loi qui l'impose.




> Je ne cherche pas de circonstances attnuantes  ceux ayant perptr l'attentat et je ne veux pas le faire car cela n'a pas  tre fait. Mais je ne veux pas oublier les vnements qui font qu'on en est arriv l et o Charlie Hebdo n'est pas blanc comme neige. "_He drew first_", comme le dit le dessin de Deuzz. Est-ce que ces deux dessins valent 12 morts ? Je ne pense pas. Est-ce que ces morts auraient pu tre vites ? Sans doute. Est-ce que Charlie Hebdo a perdu une occasion de se taire ? Dfinitivement... oui !


Encore une fois, tu "ne cherche pas de circonstances attnuantes"... mais quand mme c'est un peu la faute de Charlie Hebdo. Non, non et re non!!!




> Ce sont ces trois questions qu'il faudra se poser dans les jours  venir. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a le droit de parler librement que l'on doit dire tout et n'importe quoi au mpris des autres, en particulier quand des vies peuvent tre en jeu.


Tu dis a  posteriori mais malgr la conscience des agits du bocal et de leur danger (Charb tait sous protection policire depuis 2006), personne n'aurait pu pens que deux allums dbarque en pleine runion avec une kalash. Et puis sinon  partir de l, on fait quoi? Du journalisme bien liss afin de ne choquer aucune "communaut"?




> Qu'on soit simple citoyen ou bien un mdia rput comme Charlie Hebdo voire mme encore plus important, il y a des moments o il vaut mieux fermer sa gueule et ne rien dire plutt que de l'ouvrir.


Je cite Charb : "Je prfre mourir debout que vivre  genoux".
Heureusement que parfois des gens se lve et ose donner leur opinion en dpit du risque pour leur vie. Ces personnes l doivent tre salu. Nombreux mouvements rsistants de tous temps n'aurai pas exist si les gens avait ferm leur gueule. Les caricatures de Charlie Hebdo en question sont des cries de rsistance face  extrmisme religieux.




> Charlie Hebdo l'a fait et 12 personnes en sont mortes. Charlie Hebdo aurait pu sortir ces dessins plus tard, quand le contexte autour de l'Islam aurait t moins sensible qu'en ce moment, avec par exemple un Islam radical enray. La libert d'expression aurait t la mme et le buzz aurait t le mme. La diffrence est qu'il n'y aurait eu personne pour mal prendre ces dessins  ce point et la France ainsi que le monde entier ne seraient pas en train de pleurer 12 personnes. Ce que j'ai dit est sans doute trs cruel mais c'est dit, et il faudra que ce soit dit dans les jours  venir.


N'importe quoi... Qu'est ce que je peux relever encore comme absurdit? Aller. Dj, les caricatures ont t publi en 2006, nous sommes en 2015, 9 ans aprs la situation est encore pire, on continue d'attendre avant de publier? Deuxio, tu redis, et cette fois clairement, que c'est la faute de Charlie Hebdo (en bonne partie tout du moins) si le massacre a eu lieu! Mais comment peux tu dire a! Oui ce que tu dis est cruel.




> Pour le reste l'heure est clairement  l'motion et au recueillement pour les 12 victimes. Mais une fois l'motion passe il ne faudra pas oublier de tirer les leons de ce drame, car il y en a. *Ceci n'est pas un troll. N'hsitez pas  attendre quelques jours que l'motion des 12 morts passe avant de lire la suite de ce paragraphe et/ou de le .*


Bref, je t'ai mis un pouce rouge, et si je pouvais je reviendrais dans quelques jours en mettre un deuxime.

Vraiment ton commentaire m'attriste. Charlie Hebdo, comme avant Hara Kiri ont choqu la France (et au del) depuis 50 ans, et tant mieux!!! Heureusement que ces journaux ont exist, ils ont fait avanc la libert de pens en dsacralisant les institutions et les religions. Tous cela grce  une grand intelligence au service de lirrvrence.

----------


## disedorgue

Bonjour,

----------


## RyzenOC

Ce qui ma le plus choqu dans cette affaire c'est qu'il y'avait des forces de l'ordre pour intervenir !
Mais voila, aujourd'hui on a des terroristes arm de fusils dassaut contre des policier avec des pistolets a eau.

Il y'a une poque ou les policiers avait des grenades dfensive.

Mme si aujourd'hui on met un policier dans chaque rue, ces personnes sont mal forme et trs mal quip face a ce genre dindividu.




> Je ne peux supporter que tu puisse insinuer qu'ils l'ont cherch, et que c'est logique de mourir pour un dessein. Cette phrase est odieuse. Le vrai problme de base c'est deux gars compltement tars qui sont all tu par ce qu'un dessein ne leur plaisait pas.


Je pense qu'il voulait dire qu'en faisant de tels provocations, on est plus susceptible dtre attaqu, surtout pendant cette priode de l'anne.
Entre l'diteur qui publie des magazine sur Doras l'exploratrice ou le Charlie hebdo, qui est le plus menac ?

Il faut rester lucide, des individus ayant des troublent comportementaux y'en a plein en France, a moins de pouvoir suivre le moindre mouvement de chaque Franais dans chaque rue/btiments, il y'aura des attentas.
Si j'tais fou, rien ne mempche d'aller dans l'cole de mon village et de tuer tous le monde avec une arme.
Je suis pessimiste, mais ce genre dvnement se reproduira forcment, je dit peut tre une btise, mais y'a pas eux hier une autre fusillade a Paris ? Fusillade  Montrouge je crois.

----------


## benjani13

> Je pense qu'il voulait dire qu'en faisant de tels provocations, on est plus susceptible dtre attaqu, surtout pendant cette priode de l'anne.
> Entre l'diteur qui publie des magazine sur Doras l'exploratrice ou le Charlie hebdo, qui est le plus menac ?


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Mais pour moi ce n'est pas la mme chose de dire qu'ils taient conscient du risque, ce que tu dis, que de dire qu'ils l'ont cherch (qu'ils en sont en partie responsable), ce que  l'air de dire air-dex.




> Je suis pessimiste, mais ce genre dvnement se reproduira forcment, je dit peut tre une btise, mais y'a pas eux hier une autre fusillade a Paris ? Fusillade  Montrouge je crois.


Ce matin, une policire municipale dcd, un homme gravement bless...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Charlie Hebdo : le collectif Anonymous arrte son action contre le site du ministre de la Dfense*
*et promet  une raction massive et frontale   * 

Le groupe dAnonymous francophones, baptis Opration GPII, qui sen prenait au site du ministre de la Dfense depuis mardi dans le but de venger la mort de Rmi Fraisse, tu le 25 octobre dernier lors des manifestations contre le barrage de Sivens, a annonc que  suite  la fusillade qui a eu lieu  Paris, nous arrtons momentanment nos attaques sur le site du ministre de la Dfense .


Plus tard dans la journe, le collectif a annonc une opration baptise OpCharlieHebdo et, dans un communiqu, Anonymous a adress un message aux  ennemis de la libert dexpression  :  nous tenons tout d'abord  exprimer nos condolances aux familles des victimes de cet acte lche et abject. Nous sommes tous trs affects par la disparition de Cabu, Charb, Tignous et Wolinski, des gants du dessin qui ont marqu par leur talent toute l'histoire de la presse et qui sont morts pour sa libert. Nous n'oublions pas les autres victimes tues dans l'attaque qui se trouvaient sur le chemin de ces assassins, ainsi que celles qui se battent encore pour rester en vie. 

 Il est clair que certaines personnes ne veulent pas, dans un monde libre, de ce droit inviolable et sacr d'exprimer sous quelque manire que ce soit ses opinions. Anonymous ne laissera jamais ce droit bafou par l'obscurantisme et le mysticisme. Nous combattrons toujours et partout les ennemis de la libert d'expression. []Anonymous se doit de rappeler  chaque citoyen que la libert de la presse est un des principes fondamentaux des pays dmocratiques. La libert d'opinion, de s'exprimer et de pouvoir publier des articles sous aucune menace et contrainte est un droit "inalinable". Anonymous a toujours combattu les pourfandeurs de ces droits et n'admettra jamais qu'un individu soit abattu lchement parce qu'il a publi un article, un dessin, une opinion... 

 La libert d'expression et d'opinion est une chose non ngociable, s'attaquer  elle, c'est s'attaquer  la dmocratie. Attendez-vous  une raction massive et frontale de notre part car le combat pour la dfense de ces liberts est la base mme de notre mouvement. 

Un message qui nclaire pas sur les moyens qui devraient tre employs mais avec des dclarations comme  raction massive et frontale , le collectif prpare sans doute une contre-attaque. Sur son compte twitter OpCharlieHebdo, Anonymous a tenu  se dissocier du site opcharliehebdo.com. Dans un tweet, le collectif recommande mme de lviter.


*Source :* twitter opGII, twitter OpCharlieHebdo, message Anonymous (pastebin)

----------


## azias

Si je comprend bien, maintenant que des terroristes ont atteint leur objectif ils arrtent d'attaquer les serveurs du ministre de la dfense. Mais ds que la pression mdiatique sera retombe ils reprendront de plus belle, histoire de continuer  mettre des btons dans les roues de ceux dont le boulot est de nous dfendre et de prvenir ce genre d'attentat.

Quelle belle philosophie... Je dois dire que si au tout dpart j'avais plutt de la sympathie pour ce mouvement, a commence  faire un moment qu'ils me sont de plus en plus antipathiques. En attaquant les serveurs des autorits censes nous protger et en dvoilant des informations sensibles, ils se comportent de plus en plus comme des allis objectifs des mouvements terroristes et des thories du complot.

D'ailleurs en prenant prtexte de la mort de Rmi Fraisse (quelqu'un a vraiment eu limpression qu'ils se sentaient rellement concerns ?), ils soutiennent objectivement les mouvements arms qui s'taient rendus au barrage de Sivens dans le seul but de mener une guerre civile, au mpris des rgles dmocratiques de dcision et de contestation, et qui sont les vritables responsables de la mort de Rmi Fraisse.

Un jour peut-tre l'un d'eux se dira que a pourrait tre une meilleur ide de s'attaquer aux serveurs hbergeant des blogs terroristes,  la vente d'armes, ou de chercher des infos caches sur les prparations d'attentat pour les fournir aux autorits... je dconne, a n'arrivera jamais.

Je ne constate franchement pas une grande diffrence de niveau intellectuel entre les terroristes et les anonymous.

----------


## denisys

je suis d'accord avec olreak

----------


## nirgal76

> Personne n'a le droit de dcider de ce qui est bien ou mal pour les autres.


Seuls les siths sont aussi absolus

----------


## RyzenOC

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il peuvent faire, ces terroristes n'ont a priori pas de blog/pas de vie sur internet ?

----------


## kakashi99

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il peuvent faire, ces terroristes n'ont a priori pas de blog/pas de vie sur internet ?


bien au contraire, c'est gens ont beaucoup d'argent, des blogs, postent sur twitter etc etc...

si vraiment les Anonymous voulaient faire quelque chose ils pourraient remonter les rseaux financiers les faire tomber, mais la seule chose qu'ils sachent faire se sont des attaques DDOS et brasser du vent.

----------


## RyzenOC

> mais la seule chose qu'ils sachent faire se sont des attaques DDOS et brasser du vent.


C'est ce que je voulais dire, parce que faire des attaque DDOS c'est facile, mais lance une vrai cyber-attaque contre un groupe terroriste, j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Moi, il y a un truc qui me titille depuis le dbut. Je m'intrroge, je m'intrroge et vraiment, je ne comprends pas pourquoi personne ne relve le fait:
-> maintenant, il semble commun, acquit, rentr dans les moeurs de notre socit, que quelques quidams puissent "collectionner" puis se ballader en centre ville tranquillou avec des armes de guerre !
Personne ne bronche, c'est "normal".
Deux grenades dans le slip, un baton de dynamite dans le cul, un lance roquettes en bandouillire et hop !, je vais faire mes courses ... ! Ils ont mme un lance-roquette ! Je rappelle aux amnsiques que chez nous, les franchouillards, on a pas le droit thoriquement a ce genre de petit arsenal (contrairement a nos cousins US, chez qui la gachette d'un Uzi remplace maintenant le click d'une souris). C'est cens tre puni svrement par la loi, bla bla bla.
A moins que le Ak47 soit en fait issu d'une forme de betterave transgnique, ce qui expliquerait donc sa prsence en masse dans l'Aisne et la Seine et Marne.
"
. Chrie, tu l'as mis ou le sniper ? C'est encore le petit qui joue avec ?
. Non, non mon amour, ne t'inquite pas, je l'utilise le soir pour regarder les toiles (et la voisine), la lunette est vraiment bien et c'est moins cher qu'un tlscope !
"

Bref, tout ca pour dire que ca fait longtemps maintenant que tout le monde sait que dans certains coins, il y a plus de matos que dans une caserne.
Et ... ben rien.
Il semble que l'on ne puisse rien faire.
C'est comme ca.
Faut avaler la pillule, c'est tout.
Continuons, continuons.
Plus la peine de se casser la tte, d'avoir des filires d'approvisionnement complexes et risques, le territoire aujourd'hui regorge de matos.
Quand je pense a ce reportage pas si ancien je crois ou qq journalistes taient partis jusqu'en Serbie pour montrer que l'on pouvait trs facilement acheter et remonter des armes jusqu'en France. Tout ce chemin fait pour rien ! Suffit juste de choisir la bonne "banlieue" d'une grande ville francaise.
C'est comme ca ma bonne lucette, on y peut rien ... 
Et surement que rien ne changera.
Les mecs qui ont attaqu Charlie, ils seront surement tus. Et aprs ?
Je pense, rien.
On va continuer surement a voir le nombre d'armes de guerre augmenter doucement sur le sol Francais.

Moi, si ca continue, je vais tenter l'exprience, je vais me procurer kalachnikov moi aussi.
Juste comme ca, pour voir.
Aprs tout, ca m'a l'air bien a la mode, je veux pas faire comme pour les smartphones et tre un des derniers a m'en procurer un. Aprs on ne s'est pas s'en servir, on galre alors que tout le monde maitrise et on passe pour un ringard.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, mais je suis prt  me battre pour que tu aies le droit de le dire, pour paraphraser Voltaire.
> 
> Des vies sont toujours (potetiellement) en jeu face  des extrmistes, et ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut fermer sa gueule. Les gens prts  tuer pour "rien" ne sont pas si nombreux que a, mais ils existent tout de mme, et au risque de me rpter, ce n'est pas parce que ces extrmistes existent que je pense qu'il ne faut pas les critiquer : a serait,  mon sens, un signe de victoire de ces extrmistes.
> 
> Tu dis que la publication de ces dessins aurait pu attendre que les choses se calment avec les extrmistes actuels. Mais que se passe-t-il si les extrmistes continuent pendant des annes ? Il faut des gens capables d'tre aussi corosifs, et il faut surtout qu'ils puissent le faire sans rien craindre. Rien, si ce n'est le fait d'tre eux-mmes carricaturs bien sur :-)


Effectivement si on garde - nanmoins - un sens de l'humour malgr ce drame on voit  quel point a patauge dans la semoule idologique. "_Attendre que les choses se calment_" voil un propos typiquement collaborationiste passif et, au risque de rcolter un point Godwin, je vous rappelle que c'tait bien l'attitude des petits franais sous l'occupation alors que l'anne 1944 fut la pire question frocit de l'arme allemande.

Autre sujet de rigolade : ces caricatures, mme si elles ne sont pas toutes de bon got, mais ma critique n'est qu'esthtique, j'imagine que si un dizime d'une avait t publie sur une feuille de chou du FN on aurait eu droit aux manifestations de la bienpensance socialo. Toutefois l'quipe Charlie Hebdo tait dans la catgorie gauche-gauchiste et vaccine contre ce type de raction.

Aux ractions hargneuses  mes propos, critiques mais mesurs, je persiste  me reconnatre le droit et l'analyse de critiquer le fond comme la forme de textes religieux. Oui ! le Coran je l'ai lu (et c'est trs ch**nt), les haddiths aussi (et c'est encore plus ch**nt), car je voulais savoir ce qu'il y avait dans ce livre-qui-rend-fou (pas tous ceux qui le lisent, heureusement). Moi j'aime bien comprendre, je ne me contente pas de rpter l'idologie du moment. Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de se taper ce genre de lecture vous pouvez en avoir des extraits significatifs en cherchant, via Google, avec les mots cls "_violence et soumission dans le coran_".

Ceci dit j'ai eu l'occasion de rencontrer, dans le sud marocain, des personnes aussi dtaches de l'islam que moi de mes supposes racines chrtiennes, mais qui marchaient sur des ufs car, ne pas croire en Dieu, est pratiquement un dlit, mme au Maroc. Et, croyez moi, ce n'tait pas les moindres  critiquer cette immigration massive en France.

Mais venons-en  ceux qui passent  l'acte. Le phnomne est complexe. Les djihadistes ne sont ni des imbciles, ni des misreux, ni des dracins. Ils sont souvent de 2e ou 3e gnration. L'exemple des poseurs de bombes dans les bus londoniens en est un bon exemple car tous les voisins les trouvaient parfaitement intgrs. Et "_nos_" djihadistes horrifient souvent leur propre famille de musulmans tranquilles. Le problme c'est que ce sont de moins en moins des "_loups solitaires_", comme le rpte la presse qui se cache derrire son petit doigt et les "_attentats aveugles_" deviennent des attentats cibls, avec un matriel militaire lourd qui n'est pas  la porte d'acquisition d'un barjot isol. Outre Charlie Hebdo, il y a, dans la foule, Montrouge, un peu par hasard (l il n'y avait pas d'objectif, mais un simple contrle). Et il y en aura d'autres ! Beaucoup d'autres ! Je dois dire que d'o je suis tous les lettrs que je connais et qui lisent la presse internationale qu'ils soient paraguayens, argentins, brsiliens, chiliens ou uruguayens sont effars. Mais, en mme temps, revient cette question "Mais pourquoi les avez-vous fait venir, surtout en grand nombre ?".

Fin de mon propos et je n'en tiendrais plus d'autres. Vous pouvez maintenant aligner les pouces rouges. "_Etre attaqu est une bonne et non une mauvaise chose_" (Mao Zedong)

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ce qui ma le plus choqu dans cette affaire c'est qu'il y'avait des forces de l'ordre pour intervenir !
> Mais voila, aujourd'hui on a des terroristes arm de fusils dassaut contre des policier avec des pistolets a eau.
> 
> Il y'a une poque ou les policiers avait des grenades dfensive.


Le problme de l'armement des forces de l'ordre est rel, et beaucoup plus complexe que ton post le laisse penser. De trs srieuses tudes menes dans plusieurs pays ont montr que plus tu armes les policiers (ou quivalent), plus les "mchants" s'arment. Pour rappel, en Grande Bretagne, les policiers (les bobbies) ne sont pas arms, et il n'existe pas de force d'intervention type RAID/GIGN. Ce pays connait pourtant des problmes quivalents  ceux que l'on peut voir en France avec les [mettez ici le nom du mchant qui vous plat].

Attention, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il faut munir uniquement les policiers de crayons, ni que dsarmer les policiers, ou moins les armer, est une solution.

Quant  la grenade offensive, je ne vois pas ce qu'aurait pu en faire le policier charg de la protection, au milieu d'une salle de rdaction.

----------


## benjani13

> Autre sujet de rigolade : ces caricatures, mme si elles ne sont pas toutes de bon got, mais ma critique n'est qu'esthtique, j'imagine que si un dizime d'une avait t publie sur une feuille de chou du FN on aurait eu droit aux manifestations de la bienpensance socialo. Toutefois l'quipe Charlie Hebdo tait dans la catgorie gauche-gauchiste et vaccine contre ce type de raction.


Il faut pas voir dans les caricature le dessin uniquement. Il faut voir avec quelle intention il a t dessin, dans quel tat d'esprit. J'accepte (et j'en suis trs friand je l'avoue) que certaines personnes disent ou dessinent les saloperies les plus horribles (avec humour et intelligence) par ce que je sais que ces personnes ne sont pas dans la volont d'exclusion ou tout autre volont nfaste. Par exemple, pourquoi je n'aime pas Dieudonn quand il se moque des juifs, et pourquoi j'adore Desproges quand lui le fait. Par ce que dans le cas du premier je n'arrive pas  percer sa pense derrire son sketch et donc je n'arrive pas me positionner, alors que le second je sais qu'il n'avait aucune once de racisme en lui et que de fait le rire est purement du rire.




> Mais, en mme temps, revient cette question "Mais pourquoi les avez-vous fait venir, surtout en grand nombre ?".


Moi la question que je me pose c'est plutt pourquoi on a laiss ces terroristes revenir, fraichement "diplms" de leur cole du crime au Yemen.

----------


## e-ric

Salut

Je vois bien des ractions et aussi des sujets qui dpassent le cadre de ce fil que l'on devrait rserver  l'hommage aux victimes, je pense qu'il serait bon de crer un autre fil de discussion
et si possible pas dans le forum Humour sur les extensions de ce dbats.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## e-ric

> Moi la question que je me pose c'est plutt pourquoi on a laiss ces terroristes revenir, fraichement "diplms" de leur cole du crime au Yemen.


Il semble que les forces de police ne soit pas en effectif suffisant et sans doute pas quip en consquence. On parle de 20 policiers pour suivre en permanence un de ces merdeux (passez-moi le terme mais j'ai d mal d'en trouver un autre). 

Je me demande si  terme la rponse ne devrait pas faire intervenir + les citoyens et - les politiques tant ces derniers sont dpasss voire incomptents. Ils commencent dj par se chamailler au sujet de la participation du FN  un dfil ce WE oubliant qu'il y a des franais qui eux aussi ont une opinion et donc sont libres de l'exprimer, ce serait un dfil qui dfendrait indirectement la libert d'expression tout en rejetant une certaine partie de l'opinion.

les politiques sont une fois de plus bien loin des problmes concrets et des souffrances de la population et ne ratent pas une occasion de le prouver. 

Ensuite, il reste  dfinir l'intrt d'un tel dfil : propagande politique ou rel sentiment partag par beaucoup de nos concitoyens ?

cette extension de la discussion contredit mon prcdent post,  dfaut d'un autre fil. 

Je prcise enfin que je n'ai pas de sympathie particulire pour le FN et me garde de toute propagande pour un parti ou un autre.

----------


## benjani13

> Salut
> 
> Je vois bien des ractions et aussi des sujets qui dpassent le cadre de ce fil que l'on devrait rserver  l'hommage aux victimes, je pense qu'il serait bon de crer un autre fil de discussion
> et si possible pas dans le forum Humour sur les extensions de ce dbats.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Pas d'avis, comme vous voulez.




> Il semble que les forces de police ne soit pas en effectif suffisant et sans doute pas quip en consquence. On parle de 20 policiers pour suivre en permanence un de ces merdeux (passez-moi le terme mais j'ai d mal d'en trouver un autre).


Il faudra un vrai dbat l dessus. Que faire d'une personne endoctrine, on peut les mettre en prison (association avec des terroristes a doit pouvoir engendrer une peine je pense), certains en ressortirons qu'encore plus enrag. Comme a je n'ai pas de rponse.




> Je me demande si  terme la rponse ne devrait pas faire intervenir + les citoyens et - les politiques tant ces derniers sont dpasss voire incomptents. Ils commencent dj par se chamailler au sujet de la participation du FN  un dfil ce WE oubliant qu'il y a des franais qui eux aussi ont une opinion et donc sont libres de l'exprimer, ce serait un dfil qui dfendrait indirectement la libert d'expression tout en rejetant une certaine partie de l'opinion.
> 
> les politiques sont une fois de plus bien loin des problmes concrets et des souffrances de la population et ne ratent pas une occasion de le prouver.


D'accord avec toi, je suis trs svre envers les parties politiques qui pour moi joue le jeu de la division. Quand je vois la haine qui existe entre les partisans des partis a me fais peur, les gens se mettent dans des cases c'est effarant. Si je me dis de droite donc je suis pour le projet x, contre le projet y, pour lidologie z. Si tu te dis de gauche donc tu es contre le projet x, pour le projet y, contre lidologie z... Le gars de droite balance des "sales gochos  tout va", le gars de gauche lance des sales je sais pas quoi  tout va. Bref, pour moi les partis politique aujourd'hui divisent plus qu'ils runissent (et la micro polmique sur la prsence du FN  la marche rpublicaine corrobore cela...).
Perso je pourrai jamais me dire d'un parti politique car je n'pouserais jamais 100% de ces ides, c'est impossible.

Concernant le dfile personne ne devrait venir en tant que politique ou en tant que partisan, ce sont des humains qui rendent hommage  des humains.




> Ensuite, il reste  dfinir l'intrt d'un tel dfil : propagande politique ou rel sentiment partag par beaucoup de nos concitoyens ?


Je suis all au rassemblement parisien mercredi soir, car c'tait un rassemblement spontane. Au dbut je ne voulais pas all au dfils suivants car ne voulant pas dfil  l'appel des politique. Mais bon au final j'irai dimanche  la marche, en me disant que chacun vient avec sa raison propre, tant pis si d'autres viennent faire un acte politique.

----------


## kolodz

Personnellement, j'aurai bien vue ce sujet tre dans la section Actualit/Politique.
Simplement, parce que c'est :
un sujet d'actualitun sujet politique (avec un petit p)

Dfinition de la politique avec un petit p :



> la politique en son sens plus large, celui de civilit ou Politikos, indique le cadre gnral d'une socit organise et dveloppe


(la politique en gnrale (P/p) couvres plus que cela.)

Je suis aussi pour un FORK du sujet avec un sujet orient "[FORK]Quel raction avoir aprs Charlie Hebdo ?"
Je cre le sujet et j'dite ce message juste aprs avec un lien.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Source :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politique

Edition : Ajout du lien vers le nouveau sujet.
Je propose de gnralis le Tag *[FORK]* lorsqu'on dtecte une drive par rapport au sujet principal. (Que cela rentre dans les usages de fork un sujet !)

----------


## pcaboche

> Il faut pas voir dans les caricature le *dessein* uniquement.


*Dessein* : n.m.
Projet de faire quelque chose, intention, but que l'on se propose.
ex : _"Nourrir de noirs desseins."_
*
Dessin* : n.m.
- Reprsentation sur une surface de la forme (et ventuellement des valeurs de lumire et d'ombre) d'un objet ou d'une figure, plutt que de leur couleur.
- Technique et art de cette reprsentation : Apprendre le dessin. cole de dessin.

*Lapsus* : n.m
Faute commise en parlant (lapsus lingu) ou en crivant  (lapsus calami) et qui consiste  substituer au terme attendu un autre  mot. (La psychanalyse le considre comme une varit d'acte manqu.)
 ::aie:: 


http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...s/dessin/24654
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...s/lapsus/46256
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...s/lapsus/46256

----------


## benjani13

> *Dessein* : n.m.
> Projet de faire quelque chose, intention, but que l'on se propose.
> ex : _"Nourrir de noirs desseins."_
> *
> Dessin* : n.m.
> - Reprsentation sur une surface de la forme (et ventuellement des valeurs de lumire et d'ombre) d'un objet ou d'une figure, plutt que de leur couleur.
> - Technique et art de cette reprsentation : Apprendre le dessin. cole de dessin.
> 
> *Lapsus* : n.m
> ...


Nul en orthographe : adjectif qualificatif qui me convient bien :p

EDIT: Je sais pas comment je dois prendre les pouces verts  ::aie::

----------


## Paul TOTH



----------


## Deuzz

Dgot.... 

Tous les preneurs d'otages sont morts.... 
Personne ne rpondra de ces actes devant la justice....


Une pense pour les membres des forces de l'ordre blesss durant l'assaut et pour les 4 otages morts porte de Vincennes

----------


## e-ric

une question : qu'auraient-il eu  rpondre ? ces gens sont fanatiss et n'ont plus rien d'humain, c'est un tribunal de guerre qu'il aurait fallu. Ensuite, ils auraient cop de 20/30 ans, suffisamment pour former pleins de salops comme eux en taule au frais de l'Etat puis ils auraient t relchs, on imagine la suite...




> Une pense pour les membres des forces de l'ordre blesss durant l'assaut et pour les 4 otages morts porte de Vincennes


, j'approuve totalement.

cdlt

----------


## RyzenOC

On est bien d'accord, la prise d'otage a la Porte de Vincennes sa n'a rien a voir avec l'affaire du Charlie Hebdo ?
Donc les auteurs des attentas court toujours.

Tous ces vnement arrivent en mme temps, je me retrouve un peu paum moi.

Voila ce que j'ai compris:
1er vnement: Attenta au Charlie Hebdo, les terroriste prenne la fuite, on ne les a pas encore retrouve.

2eme vnement parallle mais qui n'a aucun point commun avec le 1er: Une policire morte, puis le malfaiteur prend en otage des personne dans une picerie, il meurt a 17H.

----------


## e-ric

> C'est tout  fait a !
> 
> Mais en prambule, je veux saluer les morts, TOUS les morts ! Et demander, pour les deux policiers, la mdaille militaire  titre posthume. Outre que la lgion d'honneur a perdu tout son sens vu qu'on la donne aux saltimbanques des tls officielles, c'est bien d'une guerre dont il s'agit.
> 
> Outre les dessinateurs que tout le monde (ou presque) connat et que j'ai dcouvert dans les annes soixante huit et suivantes, je veux saluer Bernard Maris dont j'ai lu et apprci son "_Manuel d'anti conomie_" en deux tomes "_les fourmis_" et "_les cigales_". Nous restons malgr tout dans le domaine de l'informatique et d'Internet car, dans "_les cigales_", il dmontre que la gratuit peut engendrer une conomie pesant des millions de dollars alors que les fossiles de notre MEDEF en sont encore  chevroter "_il faudrait en finir avec la gratuit_" regrettant, sans doute, leur 3615 SNCF o il fallait payer une fortune pour avoir les horaires des trains (au USA, non seulement ce type de site est gratuit mais on peut gagner des voyages). Dons ses deux livres dont la lecture n'a rien d'ardu, vous dcouvrirez, si vous ne le connaissez pas, John Maynard Keynes.
> 
> Maintenant venons en  la presse en question et l'hypocrisie d'icelle. En effet il a toujours t impossible de passer le moindre commentaire qui soit critique envers l'islam, c'est automatiquement censur. Alors que celle-ci essaye de nous faire croire qu'ils sont en solidarit avec Charlie et ses caricatures, c'est trop dur  passer cet opportunisme des chantres de la dhimmitude. Au sujet des "_dhimmis_" dans l'histoire voir http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhimmi, encore que maintenant tous ceux qui ne sont pas dans la religion du moment n'ont mme pas le statut d'infrieur des dhimmis, mais sont tout simplement massacrs.
> 
> Bon, moi je suis neutre, je suis un athe complet, mais le Coran ce n'est pas l'vangile (l'histoire d'un baba cool qui a mal fini) et dont les drives comme l'Inquisition n'avaient rien  voir avec le texte d'origine, c'est un livre de guerre, crit en temps de guerre, par un homme qui tait un chef de guerre et pour qui le monde se rsume  deux types de territoires : Dar-el-Islam, la zone musulmane, qui dsigne le territoire sous contrle de la charia islamique, et Dar-el-Harb, la zone de guerre, le reste du monde  soumettre. Vous comprendrez que j'ai quelques rticences vis  vis de cette Weltanschauung (pour employer un gros mot de la philosophie allemande). Et de la rticence  la rsistance il n'y a qu'un pas...


j'ai l'impression que l'on a pas mal de vues en commun, j'apprcie ton franc-parler. je ne suis ni athe ni croyant (je pense que l'existence Dieu ne peut tre ni affirme ni nie),mais c'est tellement facile de faire porter la responsabilit ses propres exactions sur le compte d'un Dieu. En tout cas je suis srieusement fch avec les religions qui sont une des principales causes de discorde.
J'aimais bien Bernard Maris qui dzinguait joyeusement les thories conomiques foireuses que l'on assne  longueur de journes pour convaincre les pauvres qu'il est normal qu'ils le restent pour que les riches soient plus riches.

----------


## e-ric

> On est bien d'accord, la prise d'otage a la Porte de Vincennes sa n'a rien a voir avec l'affaire du Charlie Hebdo ?
> Donc les auteurs des attentas court toujours.
> 
> Tous ces vnement arrivent en mme temps, je me retrouve un peu paum moi.
> 
> Voila ce que j'ai compris:
> 1er vnement: Attenta au Charlie Hebdo, les terroriste prenne la fuite, on ne les a pas encore retrouve.
> 
> 2eme vnement parallle mais qui n'a aucun point commun avec le 1er: Une policire morte, puis le malfaiteur prend en otage des personne dans une picerie, il meurt a 17H.


pour infos ces salopards se sont fait dgomms, qu'il pourrissent en enfer...

----------


## RyzenOC

Le teneur d'otage a Porte de Vincennes, on et pas sur qu'il a avoir avec le meurtre de la policire ? donc c'est peut tre encore un 3eme acte a sparer des 2autres.

----------


## Simara1170

En parlant d'amalgame, celui entre le Coran originel, et les lois qui se sont greffes dessus au cours des ges on en parle?
Non parce que sinon, je vais rduire le Judasme au Talmud moi... Et le Talmud, il est encore moins souple hein...

----------


## Deuzz

> En parlant d'amalgame, celui entre le Coran originel, et les lois qui se sont greffes dessus au cours des ges on en parle?
> Non parce que sinon, je vais rduire le Judasme au Talmud moi... Et le Talmud, il est encore moins souple hein...


Eventuellement tu en parles sur l'autre sujet mais ici c'est pas vraiment le lieu... ::?:

----------


## e-ric

> En parlant d'amalgame, celui entre le Coran originel, et les lois qui se sont greffes dessus au cours des ges on en parle?
> Non parce que sinon, je vais rduire le Judasme au Talmud moi... Et le Talmud, il est encore moins souple hein...


Je ne connais pas les textes mais je constate que l'on a pas invent mieux que la religion et la politique pour foutre la grouille entre les gens. Toutes les guerres et les tueries associes proviennent de ces calamits. Au final ce n'est qu'un gros problme d'ambitions personnelles et de pouvoir -> des malades...

----------


## Deuzz

> On est bien d'accord, la prise d'otage a la Porte de Vincennes sa n'a rien a voir avec l'affaire du Charlie Hebdo ?
> Donc les auteurs des attentas court toujours.
> 
> Tous ces vnement arrivent en mme temps, je me retrouve un peu paum moi.
> 
> Voila ce que j'ai compris:
> 1er vnement: Attenta au Charlie Hebdo, les terroriste prenne la fuite, on ne les a pas encore retrouve.
> 
> 2eme vnement parallle mais qui n'a aucun point commun avec le 1er: Une policire morte, puis le malfaiteur prend en otage des personne dans une picerie, il meurt a 17H.


Le lien entre les 3 preneurs d'otages

----------


## RyzenOC

Oui, j'ai vu cela se soir aux info, effectivement, je trouvait que c'tais une sacr concidence tant d'attentas en si peu de temps, cela semblait logique que tous soit lie.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Le Berliner Kurier semble tre l'un des seuls journaux dont la rponse est  la hauteur de la provocation.
> 
> Pice jointe 165629


Douze journaux qubcois publient une caricature controverse de Charlie Hebdo

Mercredi soir, lors d'un rassemblement de soutien  Charlie Hebdo devant la mairie de Montral. (Photo Marc Braibant. AFP)


> Dans un rare lan commun, douze quotidiens qubcois (Le Devoir, le Journal de Montral, La Presse, 24 Heures, Mtro, le Journal de Qubec, Le Soleil, le Quotidien, Le Droit, La Tribune, La Voix de lEst et le Nouvelliste) ont donc dcid de reproduire la une controverse dans leur dition de jeudi, en mmoire des victimes de lattentat dhier  Paris et afin de dmontrer leur appui aux principes fondamentaux de la libert dexpression, explique Le Devoir de Montral.





> Dans leurs ditoriaux, les journaux qubcois dnoncent la dcision prise par dautres mdias, telle la tlvision publique anglophone canadienne CBC, de ne pas publier certains dessins controverss, car blasphmatoires, de Charlie Hebdo.

----------


## zaventem

O j'ai un peu de mal, c'est de reprocher  certains journaux de ne pas reproduire les caricatures alors qu'ils avaient dj refuser de publier les danoises en 2006 car elles ne correspondaient, selon eux, pas  la politique de leur journal.

Si je veux que n'importe qui puisse publier ce genre de caricature, la libert d'expression est *tout autant* le droit de ne pas les publier.

----------


## Deuzz

Juste un message pour le joyeux troll qui a pris la peine de moinser TOUS les messages de cette discussion :

Il y a un bouton fait tout exprs pour toi qui permet de noter la discussion d'un seul coup  ::mouarf::  

C'et t plus simple et plus rapide.   :;):

----------


## Obsidian

> Juste un message pour le joyeux troll qui a pris la peine de moinser TOUS les messages de cette discussion :


Effectivement.
L'incident est dsormais trait.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Super. Au nom de la lutte pour la libert d'expression qu'est cet vnement face  Charlie Hebdo, tu veux imposer  un site de faire ce qu'il doit faire ou ne pas faire ?
> 
> J'ai pas chang mon avatar ici, ni sur facebook, ni imprim le Je suis Charlie, et pourtant cette histoire m'a touch et mme attrist. Je serai donc une mauvaise personne parce que je ne brandis pas de drapeau au nom d'une certaine lutte ?
> Ca n'a pas empch mes collgues et moi de faire une minute de silence dans un ton solonnel dans notre open-space (notre quipe de prestas tait la seule visiblement) et de parler des victimes avec beaucoup de tact (ie blague lourde dont on est pourtant friands)


il y a une grosse diffrence entre toi, moi, et Developpez.com, DVP se targue d'avoir une norme affluence, et donc une influence et des responsabilits.

hier je faisais le tour de sites au pif
Google, OVH, Pixmania, BUT, Auchan...ils ont soulign leur soutient  Charlie, parfois de faon trs discrte mais ils l'ont fait. Alors que les soldes  Auchan et Charlie c'est pas forcment li au dpart.

Donc oui, je trouve anormal qu'un site d'une communaut francophone  forte audience, n'exprime pas ce soutient.

Je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de musulmans sur ce site, mais si certains d'entre eux se sentent offenss par "Je suis Charlie" c'est qu'ils sont tout aussi monstrueux que ces terroristes. Charlie a bafou une figure sacre de l'islam, ok, dites tout le mal que vous voulez  ce sujet, crivez ce que vous voulez, dessinez ce que vous voulez, mais si vous ne condamnez pas comme tout le monde ces excutions qui ne serait "pas en votre nom", vous les cautionneriez.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> [...]Nanmoins l'Islam est encore aujourd'hui un sujet beaucoup trop sensible, qu'il faut manier avec dlicatesse sous peine de ractions violentes. Le problme n'est bien videmment pas le musulman moyen mais la minorit terroriste qui prtend agir au nom de l'Islam et qui a les moyens de faire trs mal si quelque chose ne leur plait pas. La dlicatesse n'tant pas la marque de fabrique de Charlie Hebdo, on n'a pas  le leur reprocher, c'est ainsi qu'ils ont franchi la ligne jaune, ont jet de l'huile sur le feu et qu'ils se sont exposs aux consquences possibles de ce franchissement, i.e. ce que peuvent faire les terroristes islamistes suite  ces dessins qui ne leur plaisent pas. Je ne cherche pas de circonstances attnuantes  ceux ayant perptr l'attentat et je ne veux pas le faire car cela n'a pas  tre fait. Mais je ne veux pas oublier les vnements qui font qu'on en est arriv l et o Charlie Hebdo n'est pas blanc comme neige.[...]


c'est juste ignoble d'crire cela. 

Bien au contraire, ces 14 morts donne toute l'importance  ce qu'ils taient, cela montre combien il est impratif de rire et se moquer de tout pour, que demain, on puisse le faire sans finir avec une balle dans la tte !

Et c'est trs prcisment la libert d'expression qui est en jeu !

Qui irait tuer un musulman parce qu'il dclarerait que Mahomet est le prophte ?
Qui irait tuer un musulman parce qu'il dclarerait qu'il ne faux pas manger du porc ?
Qui irait tuer un musulman parce qu'il dclarerait que la femme doit tre voile ?
Qui irait tuer un musulman parce qu'il dclarerait qu'une femme viole doit tre lapide ?

Nous avons abolie la peine de mort POUR TOUS !

Tout ce que rclamaient ces hommes c'est d'tre libre de PARLER ! Ce n'taient pas des soldats, ce n'taient pas des politiques, ils taient dessinateurs !

----------


## Deuzz

> Nous avons abolie la peine de mort POUR TOUS !


C'est bien pour a que j'ai dit tre dgot par la mort de ces tueurs.  

Il n'y a AUCUN courage  choisir l'heure de sa mort dans ces conditions. 
Le courage s'et t de se rendre, de faire face  la justice, de rpondre de leurs actes et de dfendre leur point de vue par des mots et non avec leurs armes...
Pour moi ces trois types sont des lches.

Je suis ecur par le titre de l'dito du Figaro que j'ai cru voir hier  l'annonce des titres des journaux d'aujourd'hui : "Justice est faite"... 
Il n'y a eu aucune justice de rendue... juste des morts.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tout ce que rclamaient ces hommes c'est d'tre libre de PARLER ! Ce n'taient pas des soldats, ce n'taient pas des politiques, ils taient dessinateurs !


Je me posent souvent la question, parmi tous les sujets de discussion possible et imaginable, pourquoi la religion musulmane ?
Sa fait vendre, comme quand les media parle de l'IT il parle que d'Apple, non pour la libert d'expression, juste pour vendre.

Je ne pense pas qu'il parlait de la religion musulmane au nom de la libert d'expression, mais au nom de leurs porte feuilles, comme tous les mdias.
Pourtant les thmes sujet a caricature hors religieux c'est pas sa qui manque.

Pourquoi caricaturer des religions pendant les ftes ? y'a pas pire comme priode !

C'est comme si je me baladait en Iran en T-Shirt avec un drapeau amricain, au nom de la libert d'expression. C'est chercher les ennuies.
Si le Charlie Hebdo y tait aller un peu moins fort, ces policiers/civils qui n'ont rien demand, qui ne lisait probablement pas ce journal, serait encore en vie.

Je sais c'est terrible ce que je dit, mais il faut analyser toutes les perspectives du "comment on en est arriver la ?" et surtout "comment viter qu'une telles situation se reproduisent", les journaux devrait faire preuve d'un peu plus de diplomatie, et pas balanc une caricature comme ca, sujets a interprtation, des explications claires devrait par exemple accompagn leurs dessins.

----------


## benjani13

> Pourquoi caricaturer des religions pendant les ftes ? y'a pas pire comme priode !
> 
> C'est comme si je me baladait en Iran en T-Shirt avec un drapeau amricain, au nom de la libert d'expression. C'est chercher les ennuies.
> Si le Charlie Hebdo y tait aller un peu moins fort, ces policiers/civils qui n'ont rien demand, qui ne lisait probablement pas ce journal, serait encore en vie.
> 
> Je sais c'est terrible ce que je dit, mais il faut analyser toutes les perspectives du "comment on en est arriver la ?" et surtout "comment viter qu'une telles situation se reproduisent", les journaux devrait faire preuve d'un peu plus de diplomatie, et pas balanc une caricature comme ca, sujets a interprtation, des explications claires devrait par exemple accompagn leurs dessins.


Je dirais plutt : Pourquoi caricaturer les religions en dehors des ftes? Y a pas mieux comme priode!

C'est dgueulasse de dire que les dessinateurs l'ont cherch! C'est tout aussi dgueulasse de dire que les personnes hors Charlie Hebdo sont morts  causes d'eux! Ton message me dgoute. Nous somme en France, pas en Iran. Ce que tu propose donc c'est un nivellement par le bas. On se met au niveau de libert du plus pire pays du monde, comme a on ne risque rien.
De plus c'est tellement absurde de dire "ils auraient pu y aller moins fort". Rflchis, crois tu que ces terroristes ont une chle de ce qui est acceptable ou non?

Pour toi  la question "comment on en est arriv la?" tu dnonce les journaux? Et  la question "Comment viter qu'une telle situation se reproduisent?" tu rpond par moins de libert des journaux? Pas une seule fois tu rflchis  que faire pour viter que trois enfoirs prennent les armes par ce qu'ils ont vu un dessin???




> Je ne pense pas qu'il parlait de la religion musulmane au nom de la libert d'expression, mais au nom de leurs porte feuilles, comme tous les mdias.


Tu parles de Charlie Hebdo???  :8O:

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Je me posent souvent la question, parmi tous les sujets de discussion possible et imaginable, pourquoi la religion musulmane ?


Oui, vraiment pour cet acharnement sur l'islam

----------


## elssar

> Je me posent souvent la question, parmi tous les sujets de discussion possible et imaginable, pourquoi la religion musulmane ?
> Sa fait vendre, comme quand les media parle de l'IT il parle que d'Apple, non pour la libert d'expression, juste pour vendre.
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'il parlait de la religion musulmane au nom de la libert d'expression, mais au nom de leurs porte feuilles, comme tous les mdias.
> Pourtant les thmes sujet a caricature hors religieux c'est pas sa qui manque.
> 
> Pourquoi caricaturer des religions pendant les ftes ? y'a pas pire comme priode !
> 
> C'est comme si je me baladait en Iran en T-Shirt avec un drapeau amricain, au nom de la libert d'expression. C'est chercher les ennuies.
> ...



C'est un triste raisonnement que tu as. Cette diplomatie que tu nommes c'est le 1er pas vers une censure. Parce qu'il risque d'avoir x consquences  une pense on prfre la taire pour tre diplomate ? Non non ce n'est clairement pas le bon mode de pens et la bonne manire de faire.

Quant  dire "les policiers qui n'ont rien demand", la aussi c'est que tu n'as clairement pas compris le rle de la police ou de l'arme; Dfendre les citoyens. Quand tu t'engages la dedans, tu sais que c'est pas pour rester loin des crimes/fusillades. Je ne dis pas que c'est le rle d'un flic de mourir, mais je dis qu'en acceptant se boulot, les gars savaient trs bien le risque. C'est pas un job de bisounours  :;): 

Le comment on en est arriv ici, et comment on peut viter une situation comme a, c'est surtout comment se fait il qu'en caricaturant Hollande/fministe ou je ne sais quoi, ces gens risquent au mieux des insultes. Mais qu'en caricaturant une religion, ils meurent.

Attention, ici je ne dis pas que le problme c'est la religion musulmane. Le problme aurait pu venir d'une autre religion. Je dis que le problme, c'est plus de se pauser la question de pourquoi il y a une radicalisation de certains pratiquants. Comment ensuite l'viter etc etc.

Mais clairement la dmagogie ne rsoudra rien.

----------


## RyzenOC

Ce que je critique, c'est juste qu'il balance une caricature en gros plan sans explication derrire.




> Oui, vraiment pour cet acharnement sur l'islam


Non, pas l'islam, sur les religions dans leurs globalit. Ils font souvent des caricatures a connotation religieuse.




> C'est dgueulasse de dire que les dessinateurs l'ont cherch!


J'ai pas dit qu'ils l'ont cherch, juste que c'tait prvisible.

Tu peut pas connatre la raction de 70millions de Franais, parmi ces 70millions, certain ont des troubles comportementaux.




> tu rpond par moins de libert des journaux?


Non t'a rien compris, je veut juste plus d'explications sur la caricature (une note en bas de page), et pas une images en gros plan juste pour vendre. La culture, faut la comprendre pour en rire, sinon il y'a risque de polmique, combien de pub se sont fait harceler par des associations car elles ont rien compris a cette pub ?
Exemple de cette pub : 



donc sans explication sur le pourquoi de cette caricature, pour moi c'est juste pour vendre.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ce que je critique, c'est juste qu'il balance une caricature en gros plan sans explication derrire.
> 
> 
> Non, pas l'islam, sur les religions dans leurs globalit. Ils font souvent des caricatures a connotation religieuse.
> 
> 
> J'ai pas dit qu'ils l'ont cherch, juste que c'tait prvisible.
> 
> Tu peut pas connatre la raction de 70millions de Franais, parmi ces 70millions, certain ont des troubles comportementaux.
> ...

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ce que je critique, c'est juste qu'il balance une caricature en gros plan sans explication derrire.
> ...
> Non t'a rien compris, je veut juste plus d'explications sur la caricature (une note en bas de page), et pas une images en gros plan juste pour vendre.


alors tu ne sembles pas savoir que Charlie tait loin de rouler sur l'or, et je ne comprend pas bien, les caricatures ne seraient pas comprhensibles mais elles feraient vendre le journal ?! c'est pas trs logique.

moi il y a une phrase que je ne supporte pas, c'est "c'tait pour rire"; si tu te sens oblig de dire que c'tait pour rire, c'est que manifestement a n'tait pas drle. Chez Charlie, ils avaient leur mode d'expression, des choses qui les faisaient rire, et a ne faisait pas rire tout le monde, mais on ne peux pas rire de tout avec tout le monde.

Mais une chose est certaine, c'est que chez Charlie, c'tait des pro-fte !

----------


## benjani13

elssar> 100% d'accord avec ton message.




> Ce que je critique, c'est juste qu'il balance une caricature en gros plan sans explication derrire.
> 
> Non t'a rien compris, je veut juste plus d'explications sur la caricature (une note en bas de page), et pas une images en gros plan juste pour vendre.


Mais c'est toute la puissance de la caricature pourtant. Maintenant si tu veux, propose  Charlie Hebdo de vendre une annexe "Charlie Hebdo pour les cons". Tiens a serait drle en fait!




> Non, pas l'islam, sur les religions dans leurs globalit. Ils font souvent des caricatures a connotation religieuse.


En mme temps, si y a bien un truc dans notre fichu monde qui prte  rire c'est les religions. Je vois pas pourquoi on se priverait.




> J'ai pas dit qu'ils l'ont cherch, juste que c'tait prvisible.


D'accord. Mais il y a une diffrence  dire que c'tait prvisible, et de dire qu'ils ont une part de responsabilit. Et encore, mme si c'tait prvisible, de l a penser que a arriverait il y a un foss pour moi. Charlie Hebdo tait les premiers  savoir qu'une merde dans le genre pouvait arriver (Charb ayant eu un agent de protection depuis 2006), mais je ne pense pas (je n'en sais rien, c'est que mon ressenti) qu'il pouvait imagine 2 secondes qu'un mec dbarquerait rellement avec une AK et tire dans le tas.




> Tu peut pas connatre la raction de 70millions de Franais, parmi ces 70millions, certain ont des troubles comportementaux.


Je suis d'accord sur le constant, mais  partir de l on fait quoi? Je pense aussi qu'il est impossible de ne pas choquer 70 millions de franais. Il y aura toujours un fou pour aller te tuer par ce que tu as critiqu une tarte au fraise.
Comme le dit Franois Rollin : 
"Toute affirmation divise, y compris celle-ci, celle selon laquelle toute affirmation divise. Il y en a surement quelques-uns parmi vous qui ne sont pas d'accord, qui pensent qu'il existe des affirmation qui ne divisent pas, et en n'tant pas d'accord, ils apportent de l'eau  mon moulin."




> La culture, faut la comprendre pour en rire, sinon il y'a risque de polmique, combien de pub se sont fait harceler par des associations car elles ont rien compris a cette pub ?
> Exemple de cette pub : 
> 
> 
> 
> donc sans explication sur le pourquoi de cette caricature, pour moi c'est juste pour vendre.


Premirement, cette vido est excellente, merci, j'ai bien ri  ::): 

Deuximement, pourquoi faut il une explication quand c'est de l'humour noir? Pourquoi ne faut il pas d'explication quand une pub montre un gars qui met du do et qui se retrouve 3 secondes aprs avec 5 nanas en maillot de bain?
Pour moi le second message est beaucoup plus vicieux et devrait tre plus surveill que le premier.

----------


## pcaboche

> moi il y a une phrase que je ne supporte pas, c'est "c'tait pour rire"; si tu te sens oblig de dire que c'tait pour rire, c'est que manifestement a n'tait pas drle.


Ben comme disait Desproges : _"on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde"_.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Premirement, cette vido est excellente, merci, j'ai bien ri


Oui moi aussi j'ai rit, mais pourtant beaucoup d'association on critiqu cette pub.
Elles ne sont pas aller jusqu' poser une bombe dans le sige social de mercedes par contre.

----------


## stailer

> il y a une grosse diffrence entre toi, moi, et Developpez.com, DVP se targue d'avoir une norme affluence, et donc une influence et des responsabilits.
> 
> hier je faisais le tour de sites au pif
> Google, OVH, Pixmania, BUT, Auchan...ils ont soulign leur soutient  Charlie, parfois de faon trs discrte mais ils l'ont fait. Alors que les soldes  Auchan et Charlie c'est pas forcment li au dpart.
> 
> Donc oui, je trouve anormal qu'un site d'une communaut francophone  forte audience, n'exprime pas ce soutient.


Merci Paul Toth, c'est exactement ce que j'essayais d'exprimer mais bien sr comme d'habitude, ds que tu exprimes une ide sur ce forum tu te fais dfoncer de toute part.

C'est vraiment dommage

----------


## kolodz

> il y a une grosse diffrence entre toi, moi, et Developpez.com, DVP se targue d'avoir une norme affluence, et donc une influence et des responsabilits.
> 
> hier je faisais le tour de sites au pif
> Google, OVH, Pixmania, BUT, Auchan...ils ont soulign leur soutient  Charlie, parfois de faon trs discrte mais ils l'ont fait. Alors que les soldes  Auchan et Charlie c'est pas forcment li au dpart.
> 
> Donc oui, je trouve anormal qu'un site d'une communaut francophone  forte audience, n'exprime pas ce soutient.
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de musulmans sur ce site, mais si certains d'entre eux se sentent offenss par "Je suis Charlie" c'est qu'ils sont tout aussi monstrueux que ces terroristes. Charlie a bafou une figure sacre de l'islam, ok, dites tout le mal que vous voulez  ce sujet, crivez ce que vous voulez, dessinez ce que vous voulez...


Si tu regarde bien la compagnie qui gre developpez.com est bas lgalement au USA :



> DEVELOPPEZ LLC
> 113 Barksdale Professional center
> Newark, DE 19711-3258, USA


Et s'affiche entant qu'hbergeur et non comme un diteur de contenu ou une rdaction. De part leur position, ils n'ont pas  exprimer leur option. (ce n'est pas leur rle)

De plus ,tu regarde bien developpez.com n'exprime pas son option. En gnral, ils ne font que reprendre des sujets exprims par des membre de la communaut, comme celui-ci. (Ou, relayer une informations d'une autre source.)
Aprs, developpez.com n'est pas le figaro. Il n'y a pas une quipe de rdaction tel qu'on l'entends habituellement. La plus part des personnes qui font developpez.com, ce sont des bnvoles. Je doute qu'ils se permet de s'exprimer sur un sujet politique entant que reprsentant de l'ensemble de ces bnvoles. D'ailleurs, peu s'exprime sur les sujets politique.




> Merci Paul Toth, c'est exactement ce que j'essayais d'exprimer mais bien sr comme d'habitude, ds que tu exprimes une ide sur ce forum tu te fais dfoncer de toute part.


C'est aussi, l'une des raisons pour laquelle  mon avis developpez.com n'a pas et ne doit pas donner son avis officiel. Car si ils le font pour ce sujet, on va leur demander/exiger de le faire pour de nombreux autres sujets.






> mais si vous ne condamnez pas comme tout le monde ces excutions qui ne serait "pas en votre nom", vous les cautionneriez.


Donc toutes les personnes qui ne s'exprime pas contre un sujet est systmatiquement coupable d'tre pour ? C'est trs extrmiste comme propos.

Mon boulanger ne s'est exprim non plus sur le sujet. Considre-tu que c'est anormal ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## disedorgue

> Qui irait tuer un musulman parce qu'il dclarerait qu'une femme viole doit tre lapide ?


Que l'on soit musulman ou pas, on ne peut tenir se genre de dclaration sans prendre le risque d'tre poursuivi, la lapidation est anti-constitutionnelle en France.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

J'ai, comme vous tous, t horrifi par ces attentats. Je hais la violence sous toutes ses formes. J'ai t un lecteur de Charlie, avant que beaucoup d'autres, qui sont d'anciens lecteurs que depuis 4 jours.

Et pourtant, je n'adhre pas au slogan "Je suis Charlie". Je souponne une vaste opration de rcupration et de manipulation, qui annonce trs certainement des lois liberticides, des oprations  la limite ou en dehors de la lgalit comme il y a eu aux USA aprs le 11 septembre.

c'est pourquoi j'ai chang mon image de portrait en celle-l:

----------


## Escapetiger

> Dgot.... 
> 
> Tous les preneurs d'otages sont morts.... 
> Personne ne rpondra de ces actes devant la justice....
> 
> 
> Une pense pour les membres des forces de l'ordre blesss durant l'assaut et pour les 4 otages morts porte de Vincennes


*Yoav Hattab*, tudiant
*Philippe Braham*, cadre commercial dans une socit de conseil en informatique
*Yohan Cohen*, employ de la suprette
*Franois-Michel Saada*, cadre suprieur  la retraite

Sources : 
http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...nquete_1177733
_Charlie Hebdo, les derniers lments de l'enqute_
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/charl...vincennes.html
_Qui sont les 4 victimes d'Amedy Coulibaly lors de la prise d'otages ?_ 

Une pense pour la policire municipale tue  Montrouge :

*Clarissa Jean-Philippe*, policire

Source :
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...2214_3224.html
_Clarissa Jean-Philippe, 25 ans, la policire tue  Montrouge_


et merci Monsieur Lassana Bathily, d'origine malienne et musulman :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/charl...er-cacher.html
_Lassana Bathily, hros de la prise d'otages de Vincennes_ 



> L'homme, salari de l'picerie, a sauv plusieurs otages en les cachant dans une chambre froide.

----------


## benjani13

> J'ai, comme vous tous, t horrifi par ces attentats. Je hais la violence sous toutes ses formes. J'ai t un lecteur de Charlie, avant que beaucoup d'autres, qui sont d'anciens lecteurs que depuis 4 jours.
> 
> Et pourtant, je n'adhre pas au slogan "Je suis Charlie". Je souponne une vaste opration de rcupration et de manipulation, qui annonce trs certainement des lois liberticides, des oprations  la limite ou en dehors de la lgalit comme il y a eu aux USA aprs le 11 septembre.
> 
> c'est pourquoi j'ai chang mon image de portrait en celle-l:


Tout mouvement de masse n'est pas forcment manipul... Et je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde se focalise sur le "Je suis Charlie" et l'analyse dans tous les sens. Alors on a un article "pourquoi je ne suis pas charlie", puis un article "pourquoi les gens disent qu'ils ne sont pas charlie". Faut s'arrter au bout d'un moment. Pour une fois qu'on a un vrai mouvement sincre. C'est un message de soutien comme un autre. Et personne n'oblige quelqu'un  porter ce message. Si tu prfre mettre un autre message c'est trs bien aussi.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Et pourtant, je n'adhre pas au slogan "Je suis Charlie". Je souponne une vaste opration de rcupration et de manipulation, qui annonce trs certainement des lois liberticides, des oprations  la limite ou en dehors de la lgalit comme il y a eu aux USA aprs le 11 septembre.


Rcupr sur une photo prise aujourd'hui  Marseille :

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Si tu regarde bien la compagnie qui gre developpez.com est bas lgalement au USA :


Les USA ? oui et alors ? le pays dont le prsident s'est dplac en personne  l'ambassade de France pour crire "Vivre la France" en franais dans le texte ? et donc a change quoi ?




> Et s'affiche entant qu'hbergeur et non comme un diteur de contenu ou une rdaction. De part leur position, ils n'ont pas  exprimer leur option. (ce n'est pas leur rle)


Un hbergeur ? OVH fait de l'hbergement, de dveloppez notamment d'ailleurs. Developpez dicte les rgles chez lui, censure au besoin les messages (mais pas de cette discussion au moins), impose un circuit de relecture aux contributeurs bnvoles pour assurer une certaine ligne ditorialiste...un hbergeur selon toi ? Et par contre c'est le rle de Auchan ou BUT de s'exprimer ?




> C'est aussi, l'une des raisons pour laquelle  mon avis developpez.com n'a pas et ne doit pas donner son avis officiel. Car si ils le font pour ce sujet, on va leur demander/exiger de le faire pour de nombreux autres sujets.


Tu connais de nombreux autres sujets qui on enflamm la plante entire ? Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'autres causes, des gnocides qui mriteraient peut-tre plus encore l'indignation de l'opinion publique, mais il se trouve que a n'a pas t le cas. Et de toute faon qui exige quoi que ce soit ? j'ai dit que moi je ne trouvais pas a normal, c'est mon opinion, voila tout.




> Donc toutes les personnes qui ne s'exprime pas contre un sujet est systmatiquement coupable d'tre pour ? C'est trs extrmiste comme propos.
> 
> Mon boulanger ne s'est exprim non plus sur le sujet. Considre-tu que c'est anormal ?


Les terroristes ce sont revendiqus de l'islam, pas d'une confrrie de boulangers que je sache, et c'est un kebab qui a saut, pas une ptisserie...aprs ils sont libres de ne pas se sentir concerns, mais c'est  mon avis une grave erreur.




> Que l'on soit musulman ou pas, on ne peut tenir se genre de dclaration sans prendre le risque d'tre poursuivi, la lapidation est anti-constitutionnelle en France.


Je ne savais pas que la France tait le berceau de l'islam. Mais qu'importe, si lapidation il y avait, en France, il n'y aurait pas pour autant condamnation  mort - mme pour cela.

----------


## deuche

> J'ai, comme vous tous, t horrifi par ces attentats. Je hais la violence sous toutes ses formes. J'ai t un lecteur de Charlie, avant que beaucoup d'autres, qui sont d'anciens lecteurs que depuis 4 jours.
> 
> Et pourtant, je n'adhre pas au slogan "Je suis Charlie". Je souponne une vaste opration de rcupration et de manipulation, qui annonce trs certainement des lois liberticides, des oprations  la limite ou en dehors de la lgalit comme il y a eu aux USA aprs le 11 septembre.
> 
> c'est pourquoi j'ai chang mon image de portrait en celle-l:
> 
> Pice jointe 165877


Bravo. Un petit air de dj vu chez Berruyer non ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Tout mouvement de masse n'est pas forcment manipul... Et je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde se focalise sur le "Je suis Charlie" et l'analyse dans tous les sens. Alors on a un article "pourquoi je ne suis pas charlie", puis un article "pourquoi les gens disent qu'ils ne sont pas charlie". Faut s'arrter au bout d'un moment. Pour une fois qu'on a un vrai mouvement sincre. C'est un message de soutien comme un autre. Et personne n'oblige quelqu'un  porter ce message. Si tu prfre mettre un autre message c'est trs bien aussi.


je pense que c'est d'autant plus vrai, que ces mots de rassemblement ne sont probablement pas vraiment pour Charlie Hebdo, mais plus pour la libert d'expression et le rejet de la barbarie. Tous comme les "Je suis amricain" du 11 septembre n'taient pas tout d'un coup une dclaration d'amour  Bush.

Voir  ce sujet l'article du Monde sur le contre-sens de Charlie

Pour ce qui est du FN, je pense qu'il n'a pas sa place dimanche, mais le PS, l'UMP, le PC, le Modem ... non plus. Par contre tous ceux qui veulent dnoncer cette barbarie ont  mon avis leur place, mme en s'appelant Marine, et ce justement car ce mouvement va au del de Charlie Hebdo. Ce qui ne m'empche pas d'tre inquiet de la faon dont se mouvement pourrait dgnrer. Je suis d'ailleurs ravis de voir qu'aujourd'hui un peu partout en France et mme  l'tranger, des manifestations ont eut lieu sans dbordement.

----------


## disedorgue

> Je ne savais pas que la France tait le berceau de l'islam. Mais qu'importe, si lapidation il y avait, en France, il n'y aurait pas pour autant condamnation  mort - mme pour cela.


Euh, je ne vois pas dans mon propos ce qui insinue que la France est le berceau de l'islam.
De plus je ne parle pas de condamnation  mort, mais de poursuite pour menace de mort.

----------


## disedorgue

> Pour ce qui est du FN, je pense qu'il n'a pas sa place dimanche, mais le PS, l'UMP, le PC, le Modem ... non plus. Par contre tous ceux qui veulent dnoncer cette barbarie ont  mon avis leur place, mme en s'appelant Marine, et ce justement car ce mouvement va au del de Charlie Hebdo. Ce qui ne m'empche pas d'tre inquiet de la faon dont se mouvement pourrait dgnrer. Je suis d'ailleurs ravis de voir qu'aujourd'hui un peu partout en France et mme  l'tranger, des manifestations ont eut lieu sans dbordement.


Tout  fait d'accord, si on doit y aller, c'est pour ces propres convictions, pas pour celle de son voisin. De temps en temps, il serait bien que les gens pensent un peu par eux-mme au lieu de suivre un guide  ::aie::

----------


## kolodz

> Les USA ? oui et alors ? le pays dont le prsident s'est dplac en personne  l'ambassade de France pour crire "Vivre la France" en franais dans le texte ? et donc a change quoi ?


Oui, le reprsentant des USA qui se trouve tre une figure *politique international* majeur s'exprime sur ce sujet *politique international*. En quoi, cela devrait impliqu obligatoirement l'expression d'une socit amricaine ? Si c'tait un partie politique, j'aurai compris. C'est son domaine...




> Un hbergeur ? OVH fait de l'hbergement, de dveloppez notamment d'ailleurs. Developpez dicte les rgles chez lui, censure au besoin les messages (mais pas de cette discussion au moins), impose un circuit de relecture aux contributeurs bnvoles pour assurer une certaine ligne ditorialiste...un hbergeur selon toi ? Et par contre c'est le rle de Auchan ou BUT de s'exprimer ?


Pour ce qui est du cas d'Auchan et But. Ils font ce qu'ils veulent, c'est leur droit. Cependant, rien ne les y oblige. De mon point de vue, oui ce n'est pas leur rle.

Si pour toi dveloppez, c'est juste la page home sur developpez.com, tu as peut-tre raison pour la partie "ditorialiste". Et le circuit de relecture pour imposer une ligne ditorialiste... Toi, comme moi, on l'utilise... Faut pas dconn non plus.

Cependant, dveloppez, c'est surtout le forum. Et sur *ce* forum, les rares fois o j'ai vue un modrateur intervenir, c'est pour faire appliquer soit la loi, soit la charte des utilisateurs. Et cela respect la limite du rle de l'hbergeur. Pour ce qui est du circuit de relecture "impos" aux contributeurs, pour rappel tout les sujets que tu cre sur le forum. Conserve exactement la mme visibilit sur *ce* forum.




> Tu connais de nombreux autres sujets qui on enflamm la plante entire ? Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'autres causes, des gnocides qui mriteraient peut-tre plus encore l'indignation de l'opinion publique, mais il se trouve que a n'a pas t le cas. Et de toute faon qui exige quoi que ce soit ? j'ai dit que moi je ne trouvais pas a normal, c'est mon opinion, voila tout.
> 
> Les terroristes ce sont revendiqus de l'islam, pas d'une confrrie de boulangers que je sache, et c'est un kebab qui a saut, pas une ptisserie...aprs ils sont libres de ne pas se sentir concerns, mais c'est  mon avis une grave erreur.


Oui et donc quel est le rapport avec developpez.com ? Leur avis sur la question n'est pas plus pertinent que celui de mon boulanger... Donc, pourquoi plus en vouloir  developpez.com qu' mon boulanger ?

Il y a aussi une diffrence entre se sentir concern et l'exprimer. Developpez n'a peut-tre pas envie d'associer leur socit/travail  ce sujet et pourtant ragir hors du cadre de Developpez.

Dans tout les cas, si tu cherche qu'une personne "officiel" de developpez.com rponde  ce sujet ou ralise une dclaration publique. Je doute que tu en ai une un jour. Toutes les personnes qui publient sur le forum sont des bnvoles (Dnc pas en mesure de faire une telle dclaration). Sauf Annomaly, il est Responsable Technique. Il ne va pas sortir de sont rle pour te faire plaisir. (Peut-tre d'autre que j'ai jamais crois.)

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

EDIT :




> Envoy par disedorgue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Paul TOTH
> 
> ...


En quoi, les propos de disedorgue implique ou sous entends que la France est un berceau de l'islam ? C'est toi, mme qui associ musulman  un acte, illgal et anticonstitutionnelle et que la religion ne change en aucun cas cela. Ne dtourne pas les propos d'une personne pour dire ce que tu pense. Ce genre de manipulation n'est dj pas haut de la part d'un politique, mais de la part d'un membre de Developpez.

Sans compter que je trouve le propos initial dplac.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> [...]Dans tout les cas, si tu cherche qu'une personne "officiel" de developpez.com rponde  ce sujet ou ralise une dclaration publique. Je doute que tu en ai une un jour.[...]


je n'ai rien demand, j'ai exprim mon avis sur la question, tu l'as fait aussi, on en reste l.




> En quoi, les propos de disedorgue implique ou sous entends que la France est un berceau de l'islam ? C'est toi, mme qui associ musulman  un acte, illgal et anticonstitutionnelle et que la religion ne change en aucun cas cela. Ne dtourne pas les propos d'une personne pour dire ce que tu pense. Ce genre de manipulation n'est dj pas haut de la part d'un politique, mais de la part d'un membre de Developpez.
> 
> Sans compter que je trouve le propos initial dplac.


Alors c'est vous qui dtournez les miens, je n'ai pas dit "musulman" mais "un musulman" et toutes les phrases sont au conditionnel, alors que ces choses ont rellement t excute et elles l'ont t par des gens qui se rclame de l'islam et ce n'est pas en France que a c'est droul. Alors venir me dire qu'en France c'est illgal est totalement hors de propos. 

Ce que je dis c'est qu'en France la peine de mort n'existe plus, mme pour des actes aussi graves, alors que Charlie Hebdo a t condamn  mort et excut pour avoir dessin. Si vous faites un amalgame entre des faits tablis et l'islam en gnral c'est votre problme, pas le mien.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Merci Paul Toth, c'est exactement ce que j'essayais d'exprimer mais bien sr comme d'habitude, ds que tu exprimes une ide sur ce forum tu te fais dfoncer de toute part.
> 
> C'est vraiment dommage


il ne faut pas laisser quelques  :-1:  te couper la parole, le plus gros que tu risques c'est ce smiley  ::kill::  et encore c'est plutt rare que les moinseurs expliquent leur geste.

J'avais d'ailleurs post ceci sur Actu mais a a t censur me semble-t-il.
 ::kill::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 
 ::kill::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

(c'tait avant les prises d'otages, d'o le nombre)

----------


## micka132

> Tu connais de nombreux autres sujets qui on enflamm la plante entire ? Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'autres causes, des gnocides qui mriteraient peut-tre plus encore l'indignation de l'opinion publique, mais il se trouve que a n'a pas t le cas. Et de toute faon qui exige quoi que ce soit ? j'ai dit que moi je ne trouvais pas a normal, c'est mon opinion, voila tout.


Tu as bien raison, dvlp fait ce que bon lui semble. 
Moi ce qui me drange c'est ce que tu soulignes : enflammer la plante entire.
Note au passage que je ne pense pas que cela soit le cas mais plutt l'image que nous, centre du monde (pays occidentaux), aimons bien nous donner en pareil circonstance.
Comme tu le soulignes il y a trs probablement des problmes qui "mriteraient" plus d'indignation, pourquoi donc cela ne se passe t-il pas ainsi?
L'effet boule de neige est absolument effrayant. N'est ce pas uniquement le fait de tout un chacun qui entraine plus ou moins de raction pour tel ou tel vnement (bien sr alimenter par les mdias)? 
Je me demande pourquoi cet vnement prcisment entraine autant de raction.

Mon hypothse est que cet attentat touche  quelque chose que notre socit a sacralis.
De la mme manire que les caricatures avait "enflamm" le monde arabe  l'poque, celui-ci nous enflamme. Dans les deux cas les consquences sont les mmes : une radicalisation de certaines personnes. Cette radicalisation peut avoir plusieurs formes, et je pense que dans nos socits cela se caractrise par une lgitimation des actions en cours et  venir dans le reste du monde "barbare".
Bref je suis pour un hommage aux victimes mais je suis contre un hommage  notre idologie...

----------


## disedorgue

> Alors c'est vous qui dtournez les miens, je n'ai pas dit "musulman" mais "un musulman" et toutes les phrases sont au conditionnel, alors que ces choses ont rellement t excute et elles l'ont t par des gens qui se rclame de l'islam et ce n'est pas en France que a c'est droul. Alors venir me dire qu'en France c'est illgal est totalement hors de propos. 
> 
> Ce que je dis c'est qu'en France la peine de mort n'existe plus, mme pour des actes aussi graves, alors que Charlie Hebdo a t condamn  mort et excut pour avoir dessin. Si vous faites un amalgame entre des faits tablis et l'islam en gnral c'est votre problme, pas le mien.


Dans ce cas, le propos n'tait pas suffisamment clair, au moins pour moi, car je ne l'ai pas mis dans un contexte mondial...

Malheureusement, on vit encore avec une notion de pays dlimits par des frontires qui ont chacun leurs propres lois.

----------


## Kurodiam

Il faut vraiment que les USA cessent aussi de dclencher des guerres , la haine entraine la haine .

En Algrie (annes noires), tout comme  Charlie Hebdo , les terroristes extrmistes avaient procd de manire identique , ils s'attaquent aux artistes (d'ailleurs en zigouillant mme les tudiants et personnels des beaux-art  une poque)  ,puis les journalistes ,puis les policiers , puis la population ...Donc du moment ,que ces illumins touchent  la culture , il y'a un effet boule de neige .

Par contre , comment en France l'tat a t-il pu laisser se promener en toute quitude le fameux gourou terroriste ?  ::weird:: 

Comment est-ce possible que Koulibali (vu son casier judiciaire) ait pu serrer la main de l'ancien prsident Sarkozy ?  

Je sais pas quoi vous en pensez mais c'est grave flippant  ::aie::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Dans ce cas, le propos n'tait pas suffisamment clair, au moins pour moi, car je ne l'ai pas mis dans un contexte mondial...
> 
> Malheureusement, on vit encore avec une notion de pays dlimits par des frontires qui ont chacun leurs propres lois.


les terroristes taient franais si je ne m'abuse, form au Yemen si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu...mais la relation entre ses intgristes et l'islam est une question qui n'est pas simple, je vous invite  lire ce dbat,  regarder ces dessins issus du monde arabe et cette lettre ouverte d'un musulman au monde musulman.

EDIT: et je viens de voir que la lettre ouverte a t publie il y a 3 mois !

----------


## goomazio

> L'effet boule de neige est absolument effrayant. N'est ce pas uniquement le fait de tout un chacun qui entraine plus ou moins de raction pour tel ou tel vnement (bien sr alimenter par les mdias)? 
> Je me demande pourquoi cet vnement prcisment entraine autant de raction.



Les mdias valident l'vnement, il y a du tragique et de la peur pour l'avenir.

A chaque fois c'est pareil, on se dit "incroyable, les gens sont fous" et on se dit que a pourrait arriver prs de chez nous...


Prenez n'importe quel vnement (la vido gang nam style) et parlez en dans tous les mdias, vous aurez en partie le mme rsultat...

----------


## kolodz

> je n'ai rien demand, j'ai exprim mon avis sur la question, tu l'as fait aussi, on en reste l.


T'es sur un forum, pas au caf du coin, c'est un lieu de dialogue et d'change... Tu t'exprime publiquement. Donc, je ragis publiquement  ce que tu dis. Cela me semble la "base". 




> Alors c'est vous qui dtournez les miens, je n'ai pas dit "musulman" mais "un musulman" et toutes les phrases sont au conditionnel, alors que ces choses ont rellement t excute et elles l'ont t par des gens qui se rclame de l'islam et ce n'est pas en France que a c'est droul. Alors venir me dire qu'en France c'est illgal est totalement hors de propos.


Non que cela soit illgal en France n'est absolument pas hors de propos. C'est d'ailleurs illgal dans un bon paquet de pays.
Ce que je te reproche c'est cette partie de ta phrase :



> Je ne savais pas que la France tait le berceau de l'islam.


Le reste, je m'en cogne comme de l'an 40. Cette phrase l, tu n'as absolument rien qui te permet de la sortir avec ce qu'avait dit disedorgue. Je trouve que cette phrase sort juste de nul part.

Par rapport au fait que a soit illgal en France. C'est bas sur le mme texte fondamentale que la libert dexpression et la libert de la presse. Donc soulign que personne n'ira tuer de musulman, car illgal me semble relativement pertinent. Cela pour la cohrence... On n'applique pas juste les lois qui nous arrange et on ne fait pas de distinction en les appliquant. De plus, la loi ne tue pas, elle "excute".
Et il est vrai que je prfrai qu'on ne sort pas ce genre de phrase (ou alors, avec un explication du pourquoi) :



> Qui irait tuer un musulman parce qu'il dclarerait qu'une femme viole doit tre lapide ?


Car je n'en comprends rellement pas l'utilit. Je sais que ce n'est pas du premier degr. Mais, mme au second degr ou un degr suivant, je n'en voie pas de raison.
C'est juste satirique, pour l'tre ?

Pour la lettre ouvert, elle est dj prsent dans l'autre fil de discutions, avec ce qui me semble tre la source :
http://blog.oratoiredulouvre.fr/2014...dennour-bidar/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...o/#post8092133
Cette lettre est pertinente. Cependant, nous ne somme pas les destinataires de cette lettre. J'espre qu'elle a t lu ou sera lu par ceux-ci.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Cette phrase l, tu n'as absolument rien qui te permet de la sortir avec ce qu'avait dit disedorgue.


Je m'en suis expliqu avec l'intress ci-dessus, mais de n'est de toute faon pas le coeur de mon propos que je renonce  te sous-titrer.

----------


## foetus

Info 20 minutes, revenons  l'informatique  ::mrgreen:: 




> 14h50: Le site du lyce de Dammartin hack par les islamistes
> Comme d'autres sites Internet l'ont t dans la nuit de samedi  ce dimanche, le site du lyce de Dammartin, ville o se sont retranchs vendredi les responsables prsums de l'attaque de Charlie Hebdo, a t hack par des islamistes.

----------


## benjani13

> Info 20 minutes, revenons  l'informatique


Le site d'un CFA que je connais a t hack aussi (par anonghost).

----------


## deuche

> (...) Je souponne une vaste opration de rcupration et de manipulation, qui annonce trs certainement des lois liberticides, des oprations  la limite ou en dehors de la lgalit comme il y a eu aux USA aprs le 11 septembre.


En effet Valrie Pcresse a dj fait savoir qu'il est ncssaire de mettre en place un patriot act Franais.
Il me semble avoir lu  a quadrature du net que depuis 2001 il y a eu 12 lois de voter pour lutter contre le terrorisme que la dernire n'est mme pas encore en application qu'ils aurait dj annonc la suivante.

Le problme, Chomsky l'explique bien mieux que moi c'est que nos interventions dans les pays comme l'Irak, la Libye, la Syrie, etc. au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme ont pour concquence de dvelopper ce mme terrorisme.

Par exemple en Irak, Sadam Hussein disposait bien d'un arcenal militaire consquent. Lorsque la guerre fut termine, les armes qu'ont vendus l'occident  l'Irak dans les annes 80 n'ont pas toutes tait rcuprs. De fait les sites d'armement ont t pills. Personne ne sait o sont alls ces armes.
..

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Charlie Hebdo : le collectif Anonymous passe  laction*
*des sites djihadistes et des comptes Twitter bloqus*

Suite  lattentat contre Charlie Hebdo, le collectif de hackers Anonymous avait annonc une   raction massive et frontale  pour se venger des djihadistes.

_La libert d'expression et d'opinion est une chose non ngociable, s'attaquer  elle, c'est s'attaquer  la dmocratie. Attendez-vous  une raction massive et frontale de notre part, car le combat pour la dfense de ces liberts est la base mme de notre mouvement._ , avait annonc  le groupe qui est pass  laction ce weekend, en menant les premiers raids de son opration baptise  #OpCharlieHebdo .

Vendredi dernier (le 9 janvier), le collectif a publi sur Pastebin les adresses dune trentaine de comptes Twitter en franais, en anglais et en arabe, qui appartiendraient  des extrmistes islamistes. Le lendemain, la majeure partie de ces comptes ont t bloqus.

La riposte du groupe a continu avec la neutralisation des sites Alintibaha et Ansar-alhaqq, rputs pour diffuser des messages radicaux et djihadistes. Ces sites sont tombs suite  des attaques DDOS. Ils ont galement publi sur Pastebin une vingtaine de comptes Facebook prsents comme  islamistes .

Il ne sagit que du  dbut, promet le groupe, qui prpare de nouvelles oprations sur le canal #OpCharlieHebdo du rseau de discussion instantane IRC  Anonops , afin didentifier et bloquer les sites dorganisations islamistes et terroristes. 

Ce canal regroupe de centaines de membres dAnonymous qui se sont lancs dans cette opration, qui ne concerne pas uniquement une faction, mais lensemble du collectif qui a dclar la guerre contre les terroristes dans une vido.  _Nous, les Anonymous de toute la plante avons dcid de dclarer la guerre  vous les terroristes Nous allons surveiller toutes vos activits sur le Net, nous fermerons vos comptes sur tous les rseaux sociaux. Vous nimposerez pas votre charia dans nos dmocraties_ , avait affirm le groupe.





*Source* : Twitter OpCharlieHebdo

----------


## e-ric

Dfacier le site d'une cole, quel objectif important... J'ai deux hypothses:
- sil s'agit d'islamistes proches des assassins, ils ont une ambition leve (j'ironise bien sr), vraiment de pauvres crtins manipuls.
- Vu l'importance symbolique (sic) du site vis, j'ai tendance  penser qu'il s'agit d'un acte manant de l'intrieur, i.e. un lycen sympathisant. 

Cdlt

----------


## e-ric

je viens de dcouvrir cet article http://www.memri.fr/2015/01/09/sami-...nts-de-lislam/

Instructif...

----------


## Escapetiger

> Suite  lattentat contre Charlie Hebdo, le collectif de hackers Anonymous avait annonc une   raction massive et frontale  pour se venger des djihadistes. (...)


C'est une attitude comprhensible  chaud mais qui s'avre contre-productive comme l'a soulign le spcialiste en scurit, Olivier Laurelli alias Bluetouff :
 Cest pas en lanant des dnis de service (lorsquun site internet est inond de requtes pour le mettre hors service, NDLR) que lon va rgler quoi que ce soit  et  A partir du moment o on attaque les rseaux o ils (les jihadistes, NDLR) communiquent entre eux, on interfre dans le travail des enquteurs  .
Source :
http://www.lesechos.fr/tech-medias/h...nt-1081806.php
_Charlie Hebdo : quand les Anonymous s'en mlent_

Un autre membre de Dvp, de mmoire, a critiqu ce comportement qui reflte une "rflexion" du mme niveau que les adversaires que l'on est suppos combattre. (je ne retrouve plus le post de suite).

----------


## TheLastShot

Quelle belle mentalit...
"S'attaquer  la libert d'expression, c'est s'attaquer  Anonymous". Autrement dit ils dfendent quoi ? Les intrts du peuple, ou les leurs ? Avec ce genre d'actes et de vidos, tout ce que je vois c'est simplement un autre groupe extrmiste.
Je n'ai aucune sympathie pour les croyants intgriste et extrmiste, mais, mme si les vnements rcents sont videmment horrible, je n'en ai pas plus pour Anonymous.

----------


## Grabeuh

Surtout que, comme pour leurs actions contre les rseaux pdophiles, ils risquent de poser plus de problmes aux enquteurs que de rellement tre utiles.

L, d'attaquer le ministre de la Dfense un jour, puis de se mettre  les soutenir et de combattre l'ennemi commun le lendemain, ils sont plus ridicules qu'autre chose. Des chiens qui courent aprs les voitures...

----------


## daniel.d

Je prfres laisser les autorits lgales prendre les mesures ncessaire pour bloquer les sites.
Un groupe de geek anonymes qui agit au nom de quel mandant ?
C'est loin d'tre dmocratique et des valeurs que des millions de manifestants ont exprim hier.

Dans une dmocratie la loi est applique par l'Etat et non par des groupes d'individus privs.

Laissons travailler les services comptents et l'arme.

Vous voulez faire de la rsistance ? 
Signaler les sites.
Et surtout rflchissez au moyens pour que les fanatiques ne sduissent plus, mais l c'est plus difficile que de hacker un site.

----------


## myNameIsFlo

Est ce le travail de jeunes (et moins jeunes) sous la bannire d'Anonymous de faire ce travail? Non mais ceux (twitter, youtube, administration) qui ont le devoir d'accomplir cette tache le font ils... quel quen soit la raison (volont, moyen humain ou technique), la rponse est non.

Perso, du moment que les canaux de communication entre les extrmistes et les jeunes sont coups. a me va. C'est un combat de diffusion d'ide.

----------


## kiprok

C'est pas malin en effet... 
Cela risque juste de renforcer la scurit sur les sites viss (ou les contourner).
a risque d tre moins simple pour les autorits si elles espraient rcolter discrtement des infos via des failles connues...

----------


## kolodz

> Surtout que, comme pour leurs actions contre les rseaux pdophiles, ils risquent de poser plus de problmes aux enquteurs que de rellement tre utiles.
> 
> L, d'attaquer le ministre de la Dfense un jour, puis de se mettre  les soutenir et de combattre l'ennemi commun le lendemain, ils sont plus ridicules qu'autre chose. Des chiens qui courent aprs les voitures...


Ils avaient leur raisons pour attaquer le site du ministre de la Dfense. Ils ont constat que leur raisons, par rapport  ce qui se passe ne sont pas pertinentes et revue leur acte en consquence.
Cela me semble tre plus que simplement courir aprs une voiture.

Aprs, que leurs actes aient des consquences positives, que leur raisonnement soit juste ou qu'ils en ai la lgitimit, c'est d'autres questions.




> Surtout que, comme pour leurs actions contre les rseaux pdophiles, ils risquent de poser plus de problmes aux enquteurs que de rellement tre utiles.


Cela reste  dbattre, les Anonymous sont connu pour avoir aider la police contre les rseaux pdophiles.

Sans parler du fait qu'il est trs peu probable que le site de propagande soit utilis pour planifier des attentas. Je ne suis "Bluetouff, alias Olivier Laurelli, expert en scurit informatique", mais il me semble qu'un expert en scurit n'est pas forcment la personne la mieux positionn pour parler d'anti-terrorisme. (Cela ne te vise pas Grabeuh, mais j'ai vue plusieurs commentaire  divers endroits le sous-entendre...)

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Edit :
En lisant un article de Zdnet :



> ...De nombreux dtracteurs font nanmoins remarquer que la radicalisation des frres Kouassi avait principalement eu lieu en prison.


Donc pas sr que cela bloque plus que a les enquteurs...

----------


## Invit

Et bien, j'aime bien vos allusions sur l'ide que les Etats sont fort et ont des moyens colossaux pour pouvoir contrer ces sites, mais dites moi j'ai une question pour vous:
       -Savez-vous qu'ils fallait plein de paprasse administratives pour pouvoir fermer un site ? non vous ne le savez pas ? Surtout si le site est bas  l'tranger  ::roll:: 

Alors, pendant que les autorits blablate, ces sites peuvent faire leur mfaits en toute tranquillit, alors arrtez vos allusions quant  la performance de l'tat, eux mme se disent submerge par l'envahissement de ces groupuscule jhiadiste sur le net.

Il vaut mieux dlguer quelques "sales boulots"  des hackers plutt que d'attendre que des dmarches administratives puissent aboutir et condamner les sites pour divulgation d'ides qui menacent le monde.

Mme si je suis d'accord que ce groupe d'annonymous sont un peu immature (attaquer le ministre), mais comme on dit: les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis (temporaire  ::aie:: )

----------


## LSMetag

Bon, il y a le pour et le contre :

- D'un ct a peut gner le travail d'enquteurs qui se servent de ces modes de communications pour remonter des filires.

- D'un autre ct, combien de filires ont t dcouvertes et mises  bas avant qu'elle n'agissent ? Quasiment aucune il me semble... 

Le terrorisme Islamiste est mondial et il y a un certain nombre de cellules dormantes un peu partout. Les empcher d'embrigader les jeunes en bloquant toute cette propagande, c'est dj une bonne chose. Signaler les comptes FaceBook, Twitter,... djihadistes, c'est une bonne chose, pour remonter  leurs propritaires.
Fermer des canaux de communication  ces personnes est aussi une bonne chose pour gner leurs actions et ractions, mme s'ils en ont probablement d'autres. A ce moment l, il faut aussi s'attaquer  IRC et 4Chan.

- Pour les emails et appels tlphoniques, si ce ne sont pas des tlphones jetables, les autorits peuvent remonter les appels et les couter.

Bref, les hackers,  mes yeux, aident les autorits et protgent les citoyens dans une certaine mesure. Car c'est vraiment le bordel pour faire fermer le moindre site web. A tel point que mme les autorits font, officieusement, du DDOS (a s'est vu une attaque DDOS massive et simultane concernant tous les sites proposant des torrents de mangas/animes).

----------


## Saverok

> Et bien, j'aime bien vos allusions sur l'ide que les Etats sont fort et ont des moyens colossaux pour pouvoir contrer ces sites, mais dites moi j'ai une question pour vous:
>        -Savez-vous qu'ils fallait plein de paprasse administratives pour pouvoir fermer un site ? non vous ne le savez pas ? Surtout si le site est bas  l'tranger 
> 
> Alors, pendant que les autorits blablate, ces sites peuvent faire leur mfaits en toute tranquillit, alors arrtez vos allusions quant  la performance de l'tat, eux mme se disent submerge par l'envahissement de ces groupuscule jhiadiste sur le net.
> 
> Il vaut mieux dlguer quelques "sales boulots"  des hackers plutt que d'attendre que des dmarches administratives puissent aboutir et condamner les sites pour divulgation d'ides qui menacent le monde.
> 
> Mme si je suis d'accord que ce groupe d'annonymous sont un peu immature (attaquer le ministre), mais comme on dit: les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis (temporaire )


En clair, tu fais l'apologie des milices prives, non ?
Ce que tu appelles la "paperasse", a s'appelle la loi
Les lois existent pour protger les droits et dans le cas de la fermeture d'un site web, il s'agit du protection du droit fondamental qu'est la libert d'expression
Bizarre, c'est justement le combat de Charlie Hebdo
Cette paperasse existe en tant que garde fou aux instances politiques pour qu'elles ne puissent pas dvier la lois en l'utilisant pour fermer des sites pour des raisons de polmiques qui n'ont rien  voir avec le terrorisme.

Comment peut on vouloir dfendre la libert d'expression en l'annihilant ?
Comment peut on prtendre vouloir venger Charlie Hebdo en pitinant toutes leurs valeurs qu'ils ont dfendu jusqu' la mort ?

Note :
En mme temps, dans le dernier projet de programmation militaire vot en novembre 2014 (et qui n'est pas encore rentr en application), un dispositif permet dj de bloquer l'accs  un site web sans passer par un juge...
N'ajoutons pas le dshonneur  l'horreur
La seule rponse possible au terrorisme c'est l'affirmation des valeurs de la Rpublique
Ne tombons pas dans le pige facile du totalitarisme face au terrorisme.

----------


## Traroth2

> Quelle belle mentalit...
> "S'attaquer  la libert d'expression, c'est s'attaquer  Anonymous". Autrement dit ils dfendent quoi ? Les intrts du peuple, ou les leurs ? Avec ce genre d'actes et de vidos, tout ce que je vois c'est simplement un autre groupe extrmiste.
> Je n'ai aucune sympathie pour les croyants intgriste et extrmiste, mais, mme si les vnements rcents sont videmment horrible, je n'en ai pas plus pour Anonymous.


Et a serait quoi, exactement "les intrts d'Anonymous", selon toi ?

----------


## Guikingone

> Daniel.D : _"Laissez faire les armes ..."_

Vois-tu, en laissant faire les armes (les gens comptents en gros), ils arrivent ce pourquoi nous sommes sortis dans les rues hier, c'est pas le manquement de suivi de ces mmes armes que ces extrmistes ont pu agir. 

Je ne dnigre personne mais j'aimerais quand mme rappeler que les manquement, les failles et le manque de suivi est au coeur mme des attentats les plus marquants de ces dernires annes (Aroport de Marignane, Charlie Hebdo, L'affaire Merah, etc ...), on ne peut rester sans rien faire devant ce manque de suivi. 

Je soutient l'action d'Anonymous et je le revendique sans honte ni crainte.

----------


## kolodz

> Et a serait quoi, exactement "les intrts d'Anonymous", selon toi ?


Sachant qu'Anonymous n'est techniquement personne, ce n'est qu'un prte-nom. Donc, les intrts d'Anonymous sont les intrts qu'une personne dfends en utilisant ce prte-nom.
Tu n'aura donc pas une liste ou une dfinition.

Mme si personnellement, j'aime  penser qu'Anonymous est une volont d'une reprsentation physique de la mmoire collective. Ce que reprends leur phrase si connu.

Mais, qu'on soit clair, c'est un prte-nom. Donc ta question revient  demander quels sont les intrts des personnes utilisant un compte "anonyme" sur internet.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Invit

@Saverok.

Je te pris de croire que mme les gouvernements actuel font appels  des milices prives (http://www.france24.com/fr/20140927-...ne-formations/).

Qu'on le veuille ou non, apparement c'est pas demain la veille que l'on va se spar de leurs "services"


PS: tu connait Lord of War ?

----------


## Saverok

> > Daniel.D : _"Laissez faire les armes ..."_
> 
> Vois-tu, en laissant faire les armes (les gens comptents en gros), ils arrivent ce pourquoi nous sommes sortis dans les rues hier, c'est pas le manquement de suivi de ces mmes armes que ces extrmistes ont pu agir. 
> 
> Je ne dnigre personne mais j'aimerais quand mme rappeler que les manquement, les failles et le manque de suivi est au coeur mme des attentats les plus marquants de ces dernires annes (Aroport de Marignane, Charlie Hebdo, L'affaire Merah, etc ...), on ne peut rester sans rien faire devant ce manque de suivi. 
> 
> Je soutient l'action d'Anonymous et je le revendique sans honte ni crainte.


Il est trs facile de critiquer, surtout aprs coup
Actuellement, il y a au moins 1500 personnes suspectes en France
Il faut entre 15 et 20 policiers pour surveiller intgralement 24h/24h 7j/7j une seule et unique personne
Bref, c'est impossible  mettre en oeuvre
Il faut donc faire de la slection et c'est l qu'il y a des failles

Comment distinguer quelqu'un qui s'est rellement rang d'un terroriste dormant ?
Comment distinguer quelqu'un qui a t inscrit par "erreur" dans ce fichier (juste parce qu'il tait en relation avec une mauvaise personne ou qu'il s'est trouv par mgarde au mauvais endroits) d'un terroriste dormant ?
Ces terroristes dormants peuvent rester en sommeil durant plusieurs annes, voir pendant plus d'une dcennie
Pendant tout ce temps, en attendant quhypothtiquement ils se rveillent, on fait quoi ? On continue de mobiliser 20 policiers ?
D'autant plus que pendant ce temps, ces suspects ne font strictement rien d'illgal.
Toujours pendant ce temps, ces policiers qui sont mobiliss pour une surveillance ne font pas autre chose...
Aprs, ces mmes personnes qui exigent une surveillance gnralises des suspects, vont rler car il y a une hausse de la dlinquance

Bref, je prfres de loin vivre dans un monde o une attaque est possible plutt que de vivre dans une socit totalitaire ou tout le monde est sous surveillance




> "_Un peuple prt  sacrifier un peu de libert pour un peu de scurit ne mrite ni l'une ni l'autre, et finit par perdre les deux._"

----------


## Saverok

> @Saverok.
> 
> Je te pris de croire que mme les gouvernements actuel font appels  des milices prives (http://www.france24.com/fr/20140927-...ne-formations/).
> 
> Qu'on le veuille ou non, apparement c'est pas demain la veille que l'on va se spar de leurs "services"
> 
> 
> PS: tu connait Lord of War ?


Entre une pratique  la marge et quelque chose d'officiel et de gnraliser, il y a un monde
D'autant plus qu'Anonymous n'agit sous aucun mandat ni aucune demande
Anonymous s'est auto saisie tout seul et veulent faire justice tout seul et appliquent les lois et mthodes qu'eux seuls dcident
C'est de l'anarchie
Ca n'a rien  voir avec la Rpublique
Ca n'a rien  voir avec les valeurs de Charlie Hebdo

----------


## GPPro

> ...snip...


Comme je l'ai dj dit par ailleurs, il faut ajouter  a que l'anti terrorisme c'est ingrat : quand a russit, tout le monde s'en fout, quand a rate, y'a 3 millions de bonnes mes dans la rue...

----------


## GPPro

> Ca n'a rien  voir avec les valeurs de Charlie Hebdo


Je veux bien que tu nous dtailles les "valeurs de Charlie Hebdo"...

----------


## Invit

Impossible de tout surveill ? c'est une blague, avec 10,5% de chmage en france (http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/info-rapide.asp?id=14), on a largement d'individus pour pouvoir tout surveiller.
Mais encore faut-il pouvoir les former, les quiper, leur donner un salaire  ::roll:: , voil le discours prfr des politiques pour ne pas le faire.

Et si vous me dites, oui mais sont-ils qualifier ? Dsol mais pendant la 1st/2nd guerre mondiale, ils s'en fichaient que tu sois apte ou pas apte, sois tu pars  la guerre ou sois tu crve. Ce qui est assez logique et encore plus avant que les armes a feu voie le jour.
De nos jours, c'est juste un laxisme de la scurit en accord qu'avec le discours conomique qui sort de la bouche des autorits H24 et non le discours de la scurit de la nation.


PS: Et entre paranthse, si on avait fait plus en matire d'intervention militaires au moyen-orient et en Afrique avec *Efficacit*, on aurait pas tout ce flot d'immigration illgale en Europe.

De plus, je suis dans le regret de vous dire, qu'hier, la france n'a regard que son petit nombril lors de sa fameuse manifestation qui a regroup plus de 3 millions d'individus, et pendant ce temps au malie, une fillette avec une ceinture d'explosif, s'est fait exploser en tuant 20 personnes dans un march bond et nombre blesss: http://www.france24.com/fr/20150110-...ri-terrorisme/

L'ampleur de la raction est parfaitement dmesur quant il s'agit de la france ou le malie (et autres pays du moyen-orient qui sont les plus touchs)

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,




> En clair, tu fais l'apologie des milices prives, non ?
> Ce que tu appelles la "paperasse", a s'appelle la loi
> Les lois existent pour protger les droits et dans le cas de la fermeture d'un site web, il s'agit du protection du droit fondamental qu'est la libert d'expression
> Bizarre, c'est justement le combat de Charlie Hebdo
> Cette paperasse existe en tant que garde fou aux instances politiques pour qu'elles ne puissent pas dvier la lois en l'utilisant pour fermer des sites pour des raisons de polmiques qui n'ont rien  voir avec le terrorisme.
> 
> Comment peut on vouloir dfendre la libert d'expression en l'annihilant ?
> Comment peut on prtendre vouloir venger Charlie Hebdo en pitinant toutes leurs valeurs qu'ils ont dfendu jusqu' la mort ?
> 
> ...


Il y a beaucoup de confusion dans ce rquisitoire. Je ne prend personnellement pas position sur la question des actions des anonymous, mais plusieurs points me drangent dans ce que tu as crit.

 ::arrow::  Tu compares les actions des anonymous aux milices prives. Ontologiquement, il y a certes quelques points communs. Mais ontiquement, il y a suffisamment de diffrences pour que la comparaison ne me semble pas valide. En premier lieu, le fait que les milices vont  l'encontre du premier pilier de l'tat: le monopole de l'utilisation de la violence physique. Dans le cas des anonymous, il n'est pas question de violence physique, mais de censure (au sens large). Cette diffrence peut paratre ngligeable, moi je crois qu'elle est, en fait, fondamentale.

 ::arrow::  Tu parles du pige de "tomber dans le totalitarisme". Or, l'ide de milice est l'exact oppos du totalitarisme. Puisque le totalitarisme c'est "tous les pouvoirs dans quelques mains", le seul fait de s'organiser en milice, et donc, de s'octroyer un peu de pouvoir (et son pouvoir primordial, qui est celui de l'utilisation de la violence physique), est un pas en sens inverse du totalitarisme.

 ::arrow::  J'ai le sentiment que ces confusions rsultent d'une confusion gnrale  notre poque. Nous avons lev la libert en tant que valeur absolue et cardinale. _Absolue_ dans le sens ou on considre la libert comme un concept pur et clairement dfini. _Cardinale_ dans le sens o c'est le but le plus important  atteindre/suivre. Or malheureusement, la libert n'est pas un concept absolu. Imagines-tu, par exemple, que l'on puisse se passer, aujourd'hui, de l'arme, la police et la gendarmerie?
Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que nous sommes obligs de trouver un point satisfaisant (optimum local) entre la libert et l'obissance. Et nous devons reconsidrer ce point constamment. La libert en tant qu'absolu transcendantal (dans le sens Kantien de la 'raison pure') est un paralogisme. Contemporain et rpandu certes, mais cela n'en fait pas une vrit (l'argumentum ad populum est lui-mme un paralogisme).

Cordialement.

scorie: Je ne dfend pas du tout l'ide de s'organiser en milice. Je suis ici dans un pur contexte rhtorique, n'y voyez aucune doxa (opinion).

----------


## loufab

> je viens de dcouvrir cet article http://www.memri.fr/2015/01/09/sami-...nts-de-lislam/
> 
> Instructif...


En effet ! Merci pour ce lien trs instructif. L'avenir n'est pas aussi radieux qu'on veut bien le faire croire.

----------


## Saverok

> Impossible de tout surveill ? c'est une blague, avec 10,5% de chmage en france (http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/info-rapide.asp?id=14), on a largement d'individus pour pouvoir tout surveiller.
> Mais encore faut-il pouvoir les former, les quiper, leur donner un salaire , voil le discours prfr des politiques pour ne pas le faire.
> 
> Et si vous me dites, oui mais sont-ils qualifier ? Dsol mais pendant la 1st/2nd guerre mondiale, ils s'en fichaient que tu sois apte ou pas apte, sois tu pars  la guerre ou sois tu crve. Ce qui est assez logique et encore plus avant que les armes a feu voie le jour.
> De nos jours, c'est juste un laxisme de la scurit en accord qu'avec le discours conomique qui sort de la bouche des autorits H24 et non le discours de la scurit de la nation.


Est-ce que tu proposes de multiplier les effectifs de la police par 20 ???
Dj que l'on rle avec nos impts actuels, je te raconte pas la crise si on en arrive  ce niveau l...

La question de la formation est ultra important et mme cruciale en ce qui concerne la surveillance
Ngliger cet aspect fait trangement penser  la collaboration et ce n'est pas vraiment bon signe

----------


## Invit

La slction est tellement crucial selon toi, que les jihadistes ont vu une faille dans ce systme laxiste: Le recrutement en masse chez eux.

Au moins ils ont compris un truc eux: Plus on est nombreux, plus est fort.

Mme l'arme amricaine ne sont pas venues a bout de ces terroristes du 21me sicle et retire leur troupe (alors les franais  ::roll::  *hum hum*) (http://www.france24.com/fr/20130111-...arzai-taliban/) et pendant ce temps, les jihadiste ont un terrains de "jeux" plus vaste.

PS: Dans une de leur vido de propagande: ils entranent des enfants  ::weird::  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Z3RrCTOTE).

Mme les militaires franais, disent que nos futurs engags volontaire (nouveaux militaire engage) vont s'engag dans une guerre de 100 ans.

----------


## elmcherqui

> je viens de dcouvrir cet article http://www.memri.fr/2015/01/09/sami-...nts-de-lislam/
> 
> Instructif...


cher e-ric , je t'invite vivement a vrifier les propos ce que dis ce pseudo connaisseur de l'islam car ce qui est arriv a paris est tous sauf conforme a l'enseignement de l'islam  ::): . Je suis musulman et je peux te dire *qu'aucun* vers du coran , ni *aucune* citation du prophte n'incite a la violence ou haine sous n'importe quel forme, depuis que jtudie l'islam je peux t'affirmer que tous les effort du prophte convergent vers un point extrmement important qui est d'avoir un comportement sain (envers les parents , famille , enfants....etc)

----------


## Invit

Mec, dans toute idologie, l'auteur du livre en vient  devenir extrmiste dans ses propos,  un moment dans le livre, que ce soit dans la bible, le coran, ect ect.
Preuve: c'est  cause de ces livres, qu'il y a eu autant de malheurs/guerres dans ce monde depuis la naissance de l'humanit, c'est pas un hasard.

De mme, qu'il n'y a pas que ces religions/idologie en ce monde, il existe d'autres livres spirituelle.

Personnellement, j'en ai lu un de livre spirituelle, d'un russe, je ne m'en rappelle plus du titre et bien au dbut, l'auteur prsente un monde merveilleux, paisibles, ect (ajout d'adjectif qualificatif en masse). Mais au milieu du livre, l'auteur commencait  devenir extrmiste dans ses paroles, et a m'a en un mot: saoul et je l'ai arrter.

Par contre au dbut de livre, c'tait comme dans un rve ^^

Livre religieux = Livre spirituelle = genre de livre au mme titre qu'un livre de science fiction/roman/...

PS: D'ailleurs, je me pose srieusement la question si ces auteurs savaient quel malheurs leur livre allait faire comme impacte aux fils des gnration  ::ptdr:: 

Honntement, si ces auteurs de ces ideologies ont eu cet effet, c'est tout simplement qu'auparavant (pas de date, je suis nul en histoire), il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'instruits/d'intellectuels, donc ces personnes-l tait considre comme des "dieux" dont le peuple (majoritairement guerriers) buvaient leur paroles telles aristote, ect

Et comme, l'ducation ne s'est gnralis que bien trop tard, ces ido/religion ont pu s'ancr dans les "gnes", tradition, s'en est devenu une banalit en quelque sorte.

----------


## Saverok

> La slction est tellement crucial selon toi, que les jihadistes ont vu une faille dans ce systme laxiste: Le recrutement en masse chez eux.
> 
> Au moins ils ont compris un truc eux: Plus on est nombreux, plus est fort.
> 
> Mme l'arme amricaine ne sont pas venues a bout de ces terroristes du 21me sicle et retire leur troupe (alors les franais  *hum hum*) (http://www.france24.com/fr/20130111-...arzai-taliban/) et pendant ce temps, les jihadiste ont un terrains de "jeux" plus vaste.
> 
> PS: Dans une de leur vido de propagande: ils entranent des enfants  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Z3RrCTOTE).
> 
> Mme les militaires franais, disent que nos futurs engags volontaire (nouveaux militaire engage) vont s'engag dans une guerre de 100 ans.


Est-ce que tu suggres d'envoyer des enfants faire la guerre ???
A vrai dire, je ne comprends pas du tout o tu veux en venir...
Citer des vidos de propagandes n'est pas vraiment un argument recevable car pas du tout crdible...

La lutte contre le terrorisme passe par la coopration internationale
Cela a trs bien t illustr ce week end par la venue de plus de 50 chefs d'Etats du monde entier et pas uniquement occidentale

Tu as raison sur un point : seule, la France ne peut rien faire (tout comme les USA d'ailleurs)
Mais tous ensemble ?

----------


## Invit

> o tu veux en venir ?


Tout simplement qu'on se mobilise comment on l'a dj fait pendant la 1st/2nd guerre mondiale et qu'on aille les extermins ces musulmans extrmistes qui font du tort, non seulement chez eux mais aussi chez nous.


Excuse moi de m'emporter, mais il n'y a plus la place  l'coute, si tu entendait les victimes Yazidi, tu serait horrfi (dcoupe a coup de hachoire, les bras, les jambes de sa famille, femme, enfant)

http://www.france24.com/fr/20150111-...e-a-son-armee/ Et franchement je ne peut pas lui donner tort  ::D:

----------


## Saverok

> Tout simplement qu'on se mobilise comment on l'a dj fait pendant la 1st/2nd guerre mondiale et qu'on aille les extermins ces musulmans extrmistes qui font du tort, non seulement chez eux mais aussi chez nous.


La mobilisation s'organise et on y arrive
Par contre, la diplomatie est nettement plus importante aujourd'hui qu'elle ne l'tait  l'poque des guerres mondiales
Bref, a prend plus de temps et le rassemblement est galement plus large qu'il ne l'tait  l'poque, ce qui allonge encore un peu plus les dlais

----------


## Invit

J'espre en tout cas, je l'espre.

----------


## Ecva233

> Tout simplement qu'on se mobilise comment on l'a dj fait pendant la 1st/2nd guerre mondiale et qu'on aille les extermins ces musulmans extrmistes qui font du tort, non seulement chez eux mais aussi chez nous.



Bon comme j'ai vu la profession que tu mets en avant, dj tu devrais faire des recherches sur les termes de "guerre asymtrique". Une fois cela fait tu devrais aussi faire des recherches sur la WW1 et WW2 (le partage/dcoupage du monde actuel, la notion de mobilisation inter alli...). Arm(e?) d'un peu plus de connaissance tu devrais aussi faire des recherches sur le systme de colonisation/pacification qui a t mis en place durant la guerre d'Algrie, cela serait un plus.

Ensuite prendre comme exemple les USA (qui ont la facheuse rputation de se la jouer kikitoudur sur le plan militaire), qui ont a la fois perdu des guerres conventionnelles et asymtriques, c'est pas celui l que j'aurai choisi personnellement.

Bon une fois les islamistes fou de dieu nuclriss (vu que c'est des pas gentils du tout du tout), on va aller pter la gueule des chinois vu qu'ils ont annex le Tibet qui tait aussi une nation libre. Aprs ya aussi la Core du Nord, et pis aussi tout le Moyen Orient (mais eu pas le nuclaire,  cause des rserves de ptrole).
Et puis Israel aussi qui respectent pas le peuple palestinien avec son systme de colonisation sauvage. En cherchant bien on va aussi nuclariser la Grand Bretagne qui a men une guerre de religion sanglante avec l'Irlande. Et pi dans la suite on va nuclariser aussi l'Irlande vu qu'ils ont men pas mal d'attentat  sanglant de leur cot aussi ...

Donc ce genre de conclusion hative est dangereuse sans un minimum de culture historique et/ou go politique.

----------


## Invit

Alors, toi, tu as tout compris  la neige, tu crois que c'est avec les actions de l'arme de l'air qui vont changer quelque chose ?

Je te parle d'aller aider les militaires (PKK, arme irakienne, ...) au sol*, au moyen-orient, de se dbarraser de ces jihadistes, non pas d'aller envahir un pays rien que pour faire le cake -_-


*Et pour cela, ils faut des hommes, beaucoup d'hommes. Et c'est pas les quelques milles militaires franais qui vont changer grand chose contre la secte Boko-Haram en afrique par exemple.

Et pour ce qui est de mon manque de connaissances historique et/ou go politique, c'est pas de a qu'il est question, c'est du prsent !

Tu n'a qu'a regarder france24 pendant 4 mois, et tu changeras vite d'avis, je te le promet  ::D: 

D'ailleurs mme le prsident de la rpublique a avanc qu'on tait en guerre, alors autant assum ses paroles.

----------


## air-dex

> Quelle belle mentalit...
> "S'attaquer  la libert d'expression, c'est s'attaquer  Anonymous". Autrement dit ils dfendent quoi ? Les intrts du peuple, ou les leurs ? Avec ce genre d'actes et de vidos, tout ce que je vois c'est simplement un autre groupe extrmiste.
> Je n'ai aucune sympathie pour les croyants intgriste et extrmiste, mais, mme si les vnements rcents sont videmment horrible, je n'en ai pas plus pour Anonymous.


Pareil. On ne combat pas un extrmisme pour s'acoquiner avec un autre, qu'il s'appelle FN, Anonymous (enfin les hackers qui se cachent derrire le mouvement Anonymous, l aussi ne faisons pas d'amalgammes) ou un autre.




> J'ai, comme vous tous, t horrifi par ces attentats. Je hais la violence sous toutes ses formes. J'ai t un lecteur de Charlie, avant que beaucoup d'autres, qui sont d'anciens lecteurs que depuis 4 jours.
> 
> Et pourtant, je n'adhre pas au slogan "Je suis Charlie". Je souponne une vaste opration de rcupration et de manipulation, qui annonce trs certainement des lois liberticides, des oprations  la limite ou en dehors de la lgalit comme il y a eu aux USA aprs le 11 septembre.
> 
> c'est pourquoi j'ai chang mon image de portrait en celle-l:
> 
> Pice jointe 165877


Bien dit. N'oublions pas de reconnecter nos cerveaux sur le sujet.

Ceux qui en lisant mon prcdent message :Nient les diffrences fondamentales entre Charlie Hebdo et les autres journaux dans cette affaire (qui eux n'ont pas publi de telles caricatures).Oublient que Charlie Hebdo a pu ventuellement aller trop loin dans ses propos malgr sa libert d'expression que personne n'a  leur retirer (les caricatures donc).Croient que je remets en cause la libert d'expression en gnral dont celle de Charlie Hebdo en particulier.Croient que je puisse cautionner et excuser ne serait-ce qu'un instant ce qu'ont fait les frres Kouachi et A. Coulibaly.Pensent que je suis insensible aux vnements qui sont arrivs, notamment aux fait qu'il y ait eu 17 morts (les 12 de Charlie + les 5 de Coulibaly).Pensent navement que l'agent de maintenance tait vis au mme titre que Charb et Cabu (par exemple).Corollaire : ont mis  :-1:  en adhrant aux points ci-dessus.

N'ont *strictement rien compris*  ce que j'ai dit. N'est-ce pas benjani13 ?  :;): 

Est-ce que comme moi vous auriez prfr que ces histoires de caricatures ne se finissent pas aussi tragiquement que ce qu'il s'est pass ? On parle de personnes cruellement assassines l ! Vous tes fans des martyrs  ce point (ici des martyrs de la libert d'expression) ? Si on pouvait refaire l'Histoire, que prconiseriez-vous pour que cela n'arrive pas (en dehors des nfastes mesures liberticides que certains vont essayer de prendre) ? Quand on sait que l'Histoire est un ternel recommencement...

Je vais faire un parallle, cela permettra de mieux comprendre mes propos. Je mets ici une petite mise en situation, plus en adquation avec notre quotidien que l'affaire Charlie Hebdo. Quelqu'un face  vous se met  vous insulter, vous, votre famille ainsi que des personnes et des causes qui vous sont chres, le tout plus ou moins gratuitement (selon votre point de vue). Excd, vous lui collez votre poing dans la figure. Aprs tout il n'avait qu' pas commencer. C'est bon ? Revenons maintenant sur les faits. Vous n'aviez pas  frapper la personne en face de vous. Aprs tout elle a le droit de dire ce qu'elle veut, non ?  :;):  Cela s'appelle la libert d'expression. Mais est-ce que cette personne en face de vous n'aurait pas mieux fait de la fermer ? Cela aurait vit bien des maux. Que pensez-vous de ce cas de figure, car c'est grosso modo ce qui s'est pass pour Charlie Hebdo (toutes proportions gardes) ? Ceux qui n'ont pas compris le parallle n'ont toujours rien compris.




> Charlie Hebdo, comme avant Hara Kiri ont choqu la France (et au del) depuis 50 ans, et tant mieux!!! Heureusement que ces journaux ont exist, ils ont fait avanc la libert de pens en dsacralisant les institutions et les religions. Tous cela grce  une grand intelligence au service de lirrvrence.


Mais aussi Le Canard Enchan qui est sans doute le plus connu de tous, du moins jusqu'au 6 Janvier 2015.  ::aie::  Je soutiens leur combat mme si je ne fais pas parti de leur lectorat. Ceux qui trouvent que je me contredis n'ont toujours pas compris ce que j'ai voulu dire.

----------


## LSMetag

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je sens un vent d'extrme droite assez violent...

_@tipoli

Quand un mec dit, "il faut envoyer tout le monde faire la guerre aux mchants", a me fait penser  Bush aux USA, qui n'a fait qu'empirer les choses en envoyant des troupes en Irak, qui ont d partir parce que a ne finirait jamais.

Tu dclares la guerre aux Djihadistes ? Mais ils sont o les Djihadistes ? Dans le monde entier. D'ailleurs, si tu connais ton histoire, depuis la fin de la WW2, l'Europe a t cre. Tu peux plus partir tout seul faire la Guerre, faon Rambo. C'est dcid  l'unanimit par les pays membres de la Communaut Europenne, justement pour qu'il n'y ait plus de guerre. Et il y a la diplomatie aussi.

Ensuite, le pays  qui tu dclares la guerre (si c'est un pays), et bien il va se dfendre, ramener tous ses allis et ne va pas se contenter de tirer sur les militaires, mais va bombarder le camp adverse. Sans compter tous les dormants qui vont se rveiller d'un seul coup et attaquer de l'intrieur. Tu veux arrter les attentats, ben c'est pas vraiment le meilleur moyen, a va juste multiplier les morts et installer la peur dans le pays. 

Pendant la guerre, oui tu dnonais des Juifs, tu faisais des ratonades, tu as aussi chass les sorcires avec des torches  une autre poque,... C'est a qui te manque ? Tu veux faire quoi ? Tuer au hasard le moindre mec bazan ou barbu (sauf que les djihadistes, ils sont de toutes les couleurs et de tous les pays), faire exploser des kebabs ou des mosques (dja faits), interdire  une famille de touristes d'aller en vacances dans un pays du Magreb ? Tu agresses une personne qui n'a rien fait, c'est toi qui es puni, pas l'autre.

Sinon oui, policier et militaires c'est des mtiers. Les missions "Au coeur de l'enqute" le montrent toutes les semaines. Et mme avec leurs formations, il y en a qui sont de vrais cowboys, qui tirent sur des types dsarms dans le dos. Tu as l'air d'tre pour le port d'armes commes aux USA...

Si tu veux plus de policiers ou de militaires ou mme plus de prisons mieux scurises et gres, tu payes plus d'impts. Moi je veux bien, sauf que beaucoup d'autres hurlent  la moindre hausse d'impts, ne peuvent plus vivre dcemment ou vont planquer leur argent  l'tranger. Et oui, police, arme, justice, prison, tout a c'est des fonctionnaires, et c'est nous, par nos impts, qui les payons.
_

Bon, aprs cette petite mise au point, c'est bien simple, je soutiens les Anonymous, qui agissent sans violence. Mme s'ils se plantent il n'y aura pas mort d'homme (et encore, il peut y avoir des reprsailles en prenant au hasard des otages ou en posant des bombes au hasard). Alors oui, la seule solution  mes yeux, c'est de multiplier les moyens d'enqute, de coopration inter-pays, de durcir certains contrles, de mieux surveiller les dtenus pendant et aprs leur dtention, d'avoir plus de camras et de surveillance dans les rues,...
Les gens vont dire "oui", mais ds qu'il s'agira de payer pour a, ils diront "non". 
D'autres, comme moi, pourront tre inquiets par rapport au respect de la vie prive et de la libert d'expression. On peut pondre n'importe quelle loi liberticide en l'estampillant "pour lutter contre le terrorisme (avant c'tait la pdophilie).

Donc voila, une "milice populaire/prive non violente" est pour le moment,  mes yeux, une alternative acceptable.

Bref, c'est un sacr bourbier. Si tout le monde n'y met pas du sien (de manire pacifique (la violence entrane la violence)), a ne finira jamais. La "Guerre Sainte Chrtienne" a dure environ 1800 ans (l je ne parle que de la France). Et l c'est l'Islam qui fait sa guerre sainte...

Ca m'a un peu rassur cet lan de solidarit. Jusqu' prsent j'avais l'impression que, tout parti politique confondu, chacun ne pensait qu' lui.

----------


## Invit

Comme  dit guy bedos sur france24: on peut rire de tout, sauf des cons (jihadistes)  ::roll:: 


@LSMetag : tu fait partie de l'extreme gauche ? avec tes vaines paroles des vilains fonctionnaires qui ont, cela n'engage qu'entre moi et toi, justif leur salaires jeudi ?
Reveille-toi, s'il te plait.

Ensuite, tu me dit  qui faire la guerre et ou? mais la vache, lave tes yeux avant de me lire:



> Je te parle d'aller aider les militaires (PKK, arme irakienne, ...) au sol*, au moyen-orient, de se dbarraser de ces jihadistes, non pas d'aller envahir un pays rien que pour faire le cake -_-


Et dsol te dire a, mais la valeur d'une vie humaine, n'est pas en relation au poid de son porte-feuille.


PS: Et chose importante, ne me dit pas anti-musulman, xnophobe, lit moi je t'en pris  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  et *tout* mon message avant d'avancer ce genre de choses  ::boulet:: .

----------


## LSMetag

> Est-ce que comme moi vous auriez prfr que ces histoires de caricatures ne se finissent pas aussi tragiquement que ce qu'il s'est pass ? On parle de personnes cruellement assassines l ! Vous tes fans des martyrs  ce point (ici des martyrs de la libert d'expression) ? Si on pouvait refaire l'Histoire, que prconiseriez-vous pour que cela n'arrive pas (en dehors des nfastes mesures liberticides que certains vont essayer de prendre) ? Quand on sait que l'Histoire est un ternel recommencement...
> 
> Je vais faire un parallle, cela permettra de mieux comprendre mes propos. Je mets ici une petite mise en situation, plus en adquation avec notre quotidien que l'affaire Charlie Hebdo. Quelqu'un face  vous se met  vous insulter, vous, votre famille ainsi que des personnes et des causes qui vous sont chres, le tout plus ou moins gratuitement (selon votre point de vue). Excd, vous lui collez votre poing dans la figure. Aprs tout il n'avait qu' pas commencer. C'est bon ? Revenons maintenant sur les faits. Vous n'aviez pas  frapper la personne en face de vous. Aprs tout elle a le droit de dire ce qu'elle veut, non ?  Cela s'appelle la libert d'expression. Mais est-ce que cette personne en face de vous n'aurait pas mieux fait de la fermer ? Cela aurait vit bien des maux. Que pensez-vous de ce cas de figure, car c'est grosso modo ce qui s'est pass pour Charlie Hebdo (toutes proportions gardes) ? Ceux qui n'ont pas compris le parallle n'ont toujours rien compris.
> 
> Mais aussi Le Canard Enchan qui est sans doute le plus connu de tous, du moins jusqu'au 6 Janvier 2015.  Je soutiens leur combat mme si je ne fais pas parti de leur lectorat. Ceux qui trouvent que je me contredis n'ont toujours pas compris ce que j'ai voulu dire.


Certaines personnes ont parfois un humour douteux ou veulent dnoncer quelque chose. Elles ont le droit de parler. Si a nous plat pas, on ignore ou on rpond avec les mmes moyens.
Il ne faut pas interdire la libert d'expression, ou mme simplement de marcher dans la rue simplement parce qu'il y a des cons en face qui sont prs  tuer au moindre truc qui leur plat pas (un regard de travers (pas forcment avr) par ex).
Ca voudrait dire que le monde serait rgi par ces cons... Et c'est plutt les tres civiliss comme nous qui doivent tre au dessus de ces barbares faibles d'esprit.

----------


## LSMetag

> Comme  dit guy bedos sur france24: on peut rire de tout, sauf des cons (jihadistes/musulmans extrmiste) 
> 
> 
> @LSMetag : tu fait partie de l'extreme gauche ? avec tes vaines paroles des vilains fonctionnaires qui ont, cela n'engage qu'entre moi et toi, justif leur salaires jeudi ?
> Reveille-toi, s'il te plait.
> 
> Ensuite, tu me dit  qui faire la guerre et ou? mais la vache, lave tes yeux avant de me lire:
> 
> 
> ...


Rassure-toi, je suis loin des extrmes. Et si je ne t'ai pas compris, toi non plus tu ne m'as pas compris.

Je suis d'accord avec toi. La valeur d'une vie humaine n'a rien  voir avec son portefeuille. Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Je disais juste que pour savoir qui est terroriste, pour empcher les attaques,... on fait comment ? Les terroristes islamistes sont partout dans le monde et communiquent entre pays ! Alors a ne sert  rien d'aller faire la guerre o que ce soit, sinon en crer une nouvelle qui ne se finira jamais (comme Isral et Palestine). Il y aura toujours des terroristes en puissance, au moins dans les ttes. Alors le mieux est d'avoir les moyens de totalement les museler. Chez nous, "soldat de la paix" c'est un mtier rmunr. Et quand on veut rendre notre pays plus sr, les gens refusent de payer. Voil.

"On peut rire de tout, sauf des cons". Je ne suis pas d'accord. "On peut rire de tout, surtout des cons",  mes yeux. Mais c'est  nous de leur clouer le bec. Normalement, avec 3 neurones, tu ne devrais pas pouvoir nuire  quelqu'un qui en a des millions. Bref, la peur du con, c'est le nivellement vers le bas de notre socit.

----------


## Invit

Enfaite guy bedos  dit a, car les cons sont de plus en plus susceptible (venement de mercredi/jeudi).

Tu poses la question, comment fait-on pour les combattre, je crois que l'arme irakienne et celles des autres pays (algrie, ect) savent reconnatre un jihadiste mieux que quiconque et il me semble qu'ils les combattent tous les jours vu qu'ils sont en "premieres" lignes: 



> - http://www.france24.com/fr/20141230-...e-irak-bagdad/
> - http://www.france24.com/fr/20141016-...-irak-usa-pkk/
> - ...


Et on prfre leur donner de l'aide matriel plutt qu'humaines, alors que c'est bien des hommes qu'ils ont besoin.
Je te parie qu'ils combattent ces jihadistes, depuis des lunes, mme bien avant la 1ere guerre mondiale, mais bon a, c'est juste une hypothse., mais en tout cas, cette histoire (terrorisme) ne date pas d'hier.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> cher e-ric , je t'invite vivement a vrifier les propos ce que dis ce pseudo connaisseur de l'islam car ce qui est arriv a paris est tous sauf conforme a l'enseignement de l'islam . Je suis musulman et je peux te dire *qu'aucun* vers du coran , ni *aucune* citation du prophte n'incite a la violence ou haine sous n'importe quel forme, depuis que jtudie l'islam je peux t'affirmer que tous les effort du prophte convergent vers un point extrmement important qui est d'avoir un comportement sain (envers les parents , famille , enfants....etc)


moi ce qui m'intresse, c'est de savoir que si a avait t le cas, si le coran et l'islam taient porteur de messages de guerre et de boucherie, aurais-tu malgr tout suivi cet enseignement divin ? 

En fait c'est l que je dcroche avec la religion, le manque de libre arbitre par rapport  la parole divine. Car ces fanatiques suivent aussi un message religieux, pas le mme que toi manifestement, mais avec tout autant de conviction et surtout sans le moindre discernement. 

Sans oublier que tout cela ne concerne pas leurs convictions personnelles, personne leur interdit d'avoir une religion et des valeurs sacres, on leur demande juste de ne pas assassiner ceux qui ne partagent pas leur vision du monde, mme s'ils osent le dire.

Et pour ceux qui pensent qu'ils l'ont bien cherch, que Charlie et les homos peuvent bien brler sur le buch, sachez tout de mme que l'apostasie est passible de la peine de mort en Iran et en Arabie saoudite. 

Charb serait mort pour des caricatures ? l'apostat l'accompagne et vous tes juste les prochains sur la liste.

EDIT: comme a reste dans le ton de mon message je reprend ici...il n'est pas acceptable pour tout le monde d'tre une femme non plus.

----------


## Invit

J'aime bien ce genre dbat se passant sur dvp, a change des dbat entre famille o a crie: "Ouais, c'est moa qu'a raison TG "  ::aie::

----------


## LSMetag

Moi je le dis direct, je suis agnostique. Donc ma religion, c'est plutt la science.

Et de ce que j'ai pu voir dans certains forums religion, c'est que justement la religion interdit le libre arbitre. Tu dois faire et tre comme dans marqu dans le livre sinon tu pches, et tu vas en enfer. J'ai vu des personnes qui posaient une question du genre : "j'ai une soire, est-ce que j'irai en enfer si je mange une fois du porc chez ceux qui m'invitent ?" . La rponse a t clair et nette.

Donc oui, la religion c'est la croyance, pas la reflexion. Tu es trs mal vu si tu essaies d'avoir un libre arbitre par rapport  la religion. Aprs tout dpend des courants. Il suffit de voir justement les Salafistes qui ont chez eux des livres condamnant un Islam dmocratique. Et puis entre l'inquisition, le combat Catholiques vs Protestants, ou encore Isral/Palestine...

En tant que scientifique, on se dit que c'est un humain qui a crit la bible ou le coran au dpart. Pour les croyants, c'est le prophte de la religion qui l'a crit d'aprs ce que Dieu lui a dit. Pour un scientifique, on ne sait pas d'o viennent les informations qui lui ont permis d'crire ce livre et crer le culte. Peut-tre de son seul cerveau  lui.
Les livres de religion ont t rdits, traduits,etc... Et srement pas par d'autres prophtes. N'ont-ils pas t modifis ?

Bref un non croyant ne peut pas comprendre un croyant. Enfin c'est ce que je pense.

Et oui, les cons sont susceptibles et agissent par la force parce qu'ils ne savent pas rflchir. Et puis le fait de ne pas savoir relativiser quelque chose, le prendre au second degr,... fait partie de la connerie humaine.
Donc je ne suis pas pour me prosterner devant les cons...
Mais justement, plutt que se battre en permanence avec les armes et tout, pourquoi ne pas trouver des moyens pour que ces djihadistes ne puissent plus se battre, ou que tout soit si scuriss que tout ce qu'ils tentent soit un chec ?

----------


## Invit

C'est vrai, mais bon je n'aurais jamais pens qu'tre journaliste ou caricaturiste pouvait provoqu autant de haine, avant ce tragique vnement ce mercredi et les xcutions des journaliste par l'EI  ::weird:: .

Modification du contrat dans le mtier de journalisme/carricaturiste:



> - Blabla
> - Vos obsques seront pris en charges si vous vous faites tuez par des extrmistes idologique.
> - Blabla
> 
> Signature:


 ::aie:: 

PS: Et pour la question sur la religion, je suis entirement d'accord.

----------


## daniel.d

On devrait surtout enseigner que dieu n'existe pas comme le paradis et l'enfer.
Ca eviterait beaucoup de publicit mensongre.

----------


## Invit

@daniel.d: J'hsite  te mettre un pouce vert ou un pouce rouge, je veut bien que tu puisse dire tes opinions, mais l, c'est un peu cru.

Mme si je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pas trop dans la manire de le dire.

D'ailleurs, c'est pas avec ce genre de pratique qu'on va teindre des gnrations et gnrations de croyance  des idologies/religions.

----------


## disedorgue

> Je vais faire un parallle, cela permettra de mieux comprendre mes propos. Je mets ici une petite mise en situation, plus en adquation avec notre quotidien que l'affaire Charlie Hebdo. Quelqu'un face  vous se met  vous insulter, vous, votre famille ainsi que des personnes et des causes qui vous sont chres, le tout plus ou moins gratuitement (selon votre point de vue). Excd, vous lui collez votre poing dans la figure. Aprs tout il n'avait qu' pas commencer. C'est bon ? Revenons maintenant sur les faits. Vous n'aviez pas  frapper la personne en face de vous. Aprs tout elle a le droit de dire ce qu'elle veut, non ?  Cela s'appelle la libert d'expression. Mais est-ce que cette personne en face de vous n'aurait pas mieux fait de la fermer ? Cela aurait vit bien des maux. Que pensez-vous de ce cas de figure, car c'est grosso modo ce qui s'est pass pour Charlie Hebdo (toutes proportions gardes) ? Ceux qui n'ont pas compris le parallle n'ont toujours rien compris.


Bah, je comprends le parallle mais je n'approuve pas non plus ta mise en situation, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en arriverais au mains pour des insultes. Il est sur que je ne me laisserais pas faire et que soit je me dfendrais avec les mmes armes que lui, soit en l'ignorant totalement.
Comme on dit, il n'y a que la vrit qui blesse  ::aie::  (Bon, l je provoque  ::D: )
Pour moi, si ces "choses" avaient ignor les provocations de Charlie Hebdo, les caricatures "blasphmatoires" seraient passes totalement inaperu et a se trouve que le magazine aurait dj dpos  le bilan (mme si cela me fait mal de dire a).

----------


## daniel.d

La plus part des gens massacrs ne le sont pas pour des caricatures en Irak, Ymen, Syrie, dans le Sahel,...

C'est pourtant la mme idologie qui tue, le mme djihad.

Les 2 000 morts rcents du Nigria qu'avaient ils fait  part croiser Boko Haram ?

C'est quivalent au Nazisme une barbarie inexcusable.

Concernant les caricatures il fallait porter plainte si a plait pas, c'est la justice qui tranche les litiges dans un Etat de droit et selon le droit fabriqu par nos lus.

----------


## loufab

"Etat de droit" ils ne connaissent pas, le modle de rgime qu'ils veulent imposer c'est une dictature.

----------


## rrraoul

> La "Guerre Sainte Chrtienne" a dure environ 1800 ans (l je ne parle que de la France). Et l c'est l'Islam qui fait sa guerre sainte...


Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse comparer les croisades avec ce qu'il se passe de nos jours et dire que nous avons eu notre guerre sainte et que maintenant c'est au tour des musulmans.
Si on regarde les prmices de la premire croisade, on voit que c'est une rponse  l'envahissement (et plus) de Jerusalem par les musulmans.  
Pouvons nous faire un parallle avec ce qu'il se passe aujourd'hui en remplaant Jerusalem par Europe, Syrie et se dire que l'histoire est un ternel recommencement ?  Je ne sais pas mais on est en droit de se poser la question.




> *Wikipedia*
> 
> En 1078, les Turcs seldjoukides dlogent de Jrusalem les fatimides qui y taient installs depuis 970.  une priode de libre accs  Jrusalem par les plerins chrtiens se substitue le massacre par les Turcs de la totalit de la population de Jrusalem, la soumission des populations chrtiennes aux vexations et  l'esclavage. Dans le mme temps, vaincus  la bataille de Manzikert en 10713, les Byzantins ne peuvent empcher les Turcs de s'tablir  Nice en 1078 et d'y fonder un royaume en 1081.  la fin du XIe sicle, l'empereur Alexis Ier Comnne, dont l'empire chrtien d'Orient se trouve menac par l'invasion des Turcs, demande  plusieurs reprises les aides de Rome contre les Seldjoukides.



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Premi%C3%A8re_croisade

----------


## tontonnux

> cher e-ric , je t'invite vivement a vrifier les propos ce que dis ce pseudo connaisseur de l'islam car ce qui est arriv a paris est tous sauf conforme a l'enseignement de l'islam . Je suis musulman et je peux te dire *qu'aucun* vers du coran , ni *aucune* citation du prophte n'incite a la violence ou haine sous n'importe quel forme, depuis que jtudie l'islam je peux t'affirmer que tous les effort du prophte convergent vers un point extrmement important qui est d'avoir un comportement sain (envers les parents , famille , enfants....etc)


Juste pour dire deux trois trucs.
Je viens de checker la page wikipedia de l'auteur et... dsol, mais le prsenter en "pseudo connaisseur" ne me parat pas trs constructif.
Il semble avoir fait un long travail sur le sujet. Autant on peux ne pas tre d'accord, mais le prsenter comme un pseudo connaisseur ne me semble pas trs judicieux.

Mais surtout, ce qui me frappe, c'est que ton propos (que l'on partage tous ici -du moins je l'espre-), ne me semble pas du tout en contradiction avec le sien. Peut-tre le ton acerbe (voir agressif) peut expliquer ta raction. Peut tre ne prend-il pas suffisamment de gant, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il met bel et bien en opposition deux visions de l'Islam et il semble appeler  soutenir celle que tu partages.

J'en profite pour partager un autre texte que j'ai trouv trs intressant: http://blog.oratoiredulouvre.fr/2014...dennour-bidar/

Ceci dit, tu aurais parfaitement raison de me dsigner moi comme "pseudo connaisseur" ou plutt de parfait ignorant pour tout dire.
Seulement, je me sens concern comme chacun et j'essaye donc d'analyser la situation pour la comprendre.

Je ne sais pas qui a raison qui a tord (d'ailleurs la question ne se pose absolument pas en ces termes), mais ce que je pense, c'est que balayer les discours des uns et des autres en les caricaturant me semble plutt contre productif.

----------


## Mohamed_beng

> Tu compares les actions des anonymous aux milices prives. Ontologiquement, il y a certes quelques points communs. Mais ontiquement, il y a suffisamment de diffrences pour que la comparaison ne me semble pas valide. En premier lieu, le fait que les milices vont  l'encontre du premier pilier de l'tat: le monopole de l'utilisation de la violence physique. Dans le cas des anonymous, il n'est pas question de violence physique, mais de censure (au sens large). Cette diffrence peut paratre ngligeable, moi je crois qu'elle est, en fait, fondamentale.
> 
>  Tu parles du pige de "tomber dans le totalitarisme". Or, l'ide de milice est l'exact oppos du totalitarisme. Puisque le totalitarisme c'est "tous les pouvoirs dans quelques mains", le seul fait de s'organiser en milice, et donc, de s'octroyer un peu de pouvoir (et son pouvoir primordial, qui est celui de l'utilisation de la violence physique), est un pas en sens inverse du totalitarisme.


Bonour  tous!

Certes Anonymous n'utilise pas la violence physique, mais le monopole de la violence physique n'est pas le seul monopole de l'Etat en matire de justice, il n'est en vrit qu'une facette du pouvoir plus gnral de contrainte de l'Etat. Et  ce titre oui, Anonymous est une milice prive, ils le disent clairement, ils rendent justice, se comportent comme un agent policier. 
Certes le droit reconnat dans la majorit des Etats, et c'est vrai pour notre pays, le droit  ses administrs de le suppler (un policier peut vous demander de l'aide, un huissier peut vous demander d'tre tmoin dans le cadre d'une mesure d'excution force)... 
Vous pouvez vous dfendre dans les conditions prvues par la Loi mais c'est tout. Or il me semble que les actions des Anonymous, sur lesquelles je n'ai pas vraiment d'avis arrt, dpassent le cadre de la lgalit, et je pense qu' bien des gards, ils se comportent comme une milice prive, peu importe qu'ils poursuivent la prservation du bien commun ou des intrts catgoriels, ils ne sont pas un organe institu, n'ont aucune dlgation pour agir. Voil  peu prs l'tat du droit.
La diffrence entre la lgitime dfense, l'tat de ncessit (deux mcanismes juridiques du droit pnal qui drogent au principe du monopole de la violence) et les groupes d'autodfense ou les milices prives c'est que dans un cas on rpond  une situation d'urgence,  une dfaillance momentane de l'Etat et dans l'autre on comble ce qu'on estime tre une carence de l'Etat avec une certaine constance dans le temps.  
Or c'est ce que fait Anonymous et ne vous en dplaise, c'est un pas vers le totalitarisme (Rappelez-vous les SA, au dpart le nazisme s'identifie comme un mouvement de rsistance et d'indpendance, de prservation du bien commun -je ne dis pas qu'Anonymous est un parti nazi soyons clairs les fondements idologiques sont heureusement diffrents). Aujourd'hui leurs intentions sont louables et ne vous touchent pas, que direz-vous quand ils porteront atteinte  vos intrts lgitimes  l'occasion d'une action (exemple : vous administrez un site marchand hberg sur un multi qui hberge aussi un vendeur de peau de chats [le salaud] qu'ils ont dcid de faire tomber et votre site tombe dans l'attaque)? Se friter un soir pour dfendre une demoiselle en dtresse c'est une chose, mener une enqute pour arrter et tabasser le pervers qui rde autour de la fac(y en avait un  Aix quand j'tais tudiant) c'est autre chose, c'est un travail de police et relisez le code pnal, c'est pas possible, mme pas en rve (mme si a doit tre jouissif). Et l'avantage de la Police d'Etat c'est qu'elle obit  des rgles, elle suit une procdure, ses agents sont comptables, devant la Justice et devant leurs instances disciplinaires, de leurs actes,  ma connaissance y a pas d'IGS chez les Anonymous.
L'anonymat complique un peu plus les choses... si vous ajoutez  cela qu'Anonymous est un groupement (mouvement?) sans frontire...
Ce qui m'intrigue srieusement, c'est la faille, ontologique pour le coup, de ce genre de mouvements : tout le monde pouvant s'en revendiquer librement, les actions nfastes de certains de ses membres jettent le discrdit sur l'ensemble des membres et je me demande toujours qui est Anonymous quand je vois une vido qui revendique une action et une autre qui la fustige, toutes deux au nom d'Anonymous (bon c'est pas si courant, mais c'est arriv)(Sans parler des manipulations comme on a pu le voir ces derniers jours).

Enfin, et c'est  mon avis le vrai dbat, la libert d'expression est elle absolue? Et l est une contradiction profonde de ce mouvement et de beaucoup d'autres, ce n'est pas un stigmate mais plutt un signe des temps. Dire que la libert d'expression est absolue, l'riger au rang d'unique pilier de la dmocratie me semble dangereux. 
D'abord ce n'est pas vrai, toutes les lgislations limitent la libert d'expression, mais encore, a focalise l'attention sur ce seul droit au dtriment des autres, dont le caractre fondamental est indniable. On critique beaucoup l'galit, mais c'est elle qui fonde l'ide de justice parmi les hommes, on l'oublie trop souvent.
Pire que tout, dans bien des cas, ce caractre absolu de la libert d'expression est pris en otage par ses ennemis qui l'utilisent comme un vritable troyen. je ne cite pas de noms, je pense que tout le monde voit de qui je veux parler. Quelle lgitimit  pirater un site dont on estime qu'il est dangereux quand il ne fait qu'exprimer une opinion, sans constituer ni une incitation, ni une apologie (difficile quand mme ) du terrorisme, quand on revendique dans le mme temps une libert d'expression absolue?
Je ne suis pas le seul  le dire sur ce forum et je crois que c'est un vrai problme que rsume  merveille cette maxime : Quis custodiet ipsos custodes? Qui gardera les gardiens, vous, eux, personne (vous voyez, en on arrive vite  l'arbitraire et au totalitaire)?

On ne fait qu'effleurer la surface des choses l, certains parlent de coopration avec les services de l"Etat...  ce sujet  lui seul fait l'objet de thses assez amples, il y a un dbat assez intense qui traverse toutes les branches du droit, autour notamment de la question de la loyaut procdurale, de la loyaut de la preuve et clairement, si on rentre l-dedans on est pas couchs.

----------


## Simara1170

_Bonour_  toi aussi  ::D: 




> Je me demande toujours qui est Anonymous quand je vois une vido qui revendique une action et une autre qui la fustige, toutes deux au nom d'Anonymous (bon c'est pas si courant, mais c'est arriv)(Sans parler des manipulations comme on a pu le voir ces derniers jours).


Juste pour mettre les points sur les i par rapport  cette affaire. Ce qui s'est pass, c'est que l'ex "patron" de la cellule Anon' franaise, qui s'est fait lourder du groupe parce qu'il foutait une merde noire (globalement) a voulu mener une action (contraire aux principes des Anon' au passage) en se servant de leur nom.
Les autres Anon' ont immdiatement rpliqu en nonant clairement qu'ils taient dsolidariss de ce type (qui menait vritablement du cyber-terrorisme), et ont pouss l'action jusqu' donner son identit  la police franaise... IGS en tant que telle, je crois pas, mais les Anon' trient dans leur rang, et ce, de manire journalire...

----------


## Invit

@Mohamed_beng
Hmm, mais ce n'est pas demain la veille qu'on va se sparer de ces milices du web, comme dans la vraie vie, les autorits ont deux types de languages:

-Officiellement ils ne sont pas d'accord, ce type d'activit est prohib et punis par loi

-Officieusement, elles sont encourages et ds fois pays pour faire ces actions

Pourquoi officieusement elles sont autoris ? car tout simplement annonymous  fait ce que les tats n'ont pas pu faire, c'est  dire bloquer des sites jihadistes dans *l'immdiat*.

Et je suis entierement d'accord avec ce discour officieux.

----------


## Mohamed_beng

Merci pour les prcisions sur la polmique, mais a n'enlve rien  la question de centrale "Qui gardera les gardiens?". En faisant rfrence  l'IGS, je faisais rfrence surtout  l'ide d'un pouvoir indpendant des Anonymous. Mais il est bon de savoir qu'il ne font pas tout et n'importe quoi.

Pour ce qui est de l'utilit des Anonymous pour les gouvernants  la marge oui, mais  grande chelle j'en doute. D'abord l'intrt des Etats rside plus souvent dans la surveillance que dans l'arrt de ces sites afin de remonter les filires, ensuite pour obtenir des condamnations il faut des preuves et l'Etat ne pourrait faire valoir aucun document obtenu par les Anonymous, encore moins s'ils agissent sous ses ordres. Par ailleurs votre raisonnement pche un peu. L'Etat a a sa disposition du personnel et des moyens qui lui permettent de mener ce genre d'actions, pourquoi recourir  un tiers? Quitte  tre dans l'illgalit, autant ne pas prendre de risque et faire appel  des hommes que l'on contrle, sauf si on a intrt  ce qu les auteurs soient identifis pour faire accuser quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## r0d

> Or c'est ce que fait Anonymous et ne vous en dplaise, c'est un pas vers le totalitarisme (Rappelez-vous les SA, au dpart le nazisme s'identifie comme un mouvement de rsistance et d'indpendance, de prservation du bien commun -je ne dis pas qu'Anonymous est un parti nazi soyons clairs les fondements idologiques sont heureusement diffrents).


J'entends votre argument, mais il ne me convainc pas. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe un cas (la SA) o des milices ont engendr un tat totalitaire que la relation de cause  effet est dmontre.
Il existe d'ailleurs des exemples qui montrent l'inverse. Par exemple les milices rpublicaines pendant la guerre civile espagnole qui ont engendr des organisations  l'oppos du totalitarisme (lire par exemple "loge  la Catalogne" de George Orwell).




> Aujourd'hui leurs intentions sont louables et ne vous touchent pas, que direz-vous quand ils porteront atteinte  vos intrts lgitimes


C'est effectivement le noeud de la question. Et c'est prcisment  cause de ce point prcis que je ne me prononce pas sur les anonymous.
Je fais par exemple le parallle avec ce qui est en train de se passer en Espagne (mais on a eu  peu prs la mme chose en France il y a quelques annes galement). Opration Pandore en Espagne: Des anarchistes ont t mis en prison, accuss de terrorisme, sans la moindre preuve ni mme chefs d'accusations prcis. La magie de l'accusation de terrorisme: on peut passer 4 ans en prison sans la moindre preuve ni accusation prcise.
Le parallle donc, entre l'opration Pandore et les anonymous, c'est l'arbitraire: on se retrouve coupable de quelque chose qui n'est pas prsent dans le contrat social. Ainsi donc, le risque c'est qu'une activit que nous pratiquons et qui est parfaitement lgitime aujourd'hui nous rende coupable demain, de faon arbitraire.
L'tat a ce pouvoir, c'est dj trop  mon got. Que des groupes de citoyens l'aient aussi, je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne chose. D'un ct, je suis plutt favorable  l'rection de nombreux contre-pouvoirs, parce que c'est  mon sens le meilleur rempart au totalitarisme justement. D'un autre ct, le ct arbitraire de groupements tels anonymous ne me plait gure. Donc je n'en sais rien. Pour moi, la question reste ouverte.




> Enfin, et c'est  mon avis le vrai dbat, la libert d'expression est elle absolue?


C'est un dbat effectivement.




> Je ne suis pas le seul  le dire sur ce forum et je crois que c'est un vrai problme que rsume  merveille cette maxime : Quis custodiet ipsos custodes? Qui gardera les gardiens, vous, eux, personne (vous voyez, en on arrive vite  l'arbitraire et au totalitaire)?


C'est bien ce problme insoluble qui a abouti aux notions de "sparation des pouvoirs" et de "contre-pouvoirs". L'ide est qu'il est impossible d'avoir des gardiens parfaits, ils faut donc que les gardiens se gardent entre eux.

----------


## Invit

Tu connait Lord of War ?
(http://www.france24.com/fr/20140927-...ne-formations/ Cette actu n'est que la faade qui recouvre tout le reseau des mercenaires)

Et quant on dit que l'tat a des moyens, il faut aussi prendre compte du cout de ces moyens, apparement a revient moins cher de faire appelle  des "mercenaires" qu' des employe avec un contrat, pays (/mois) , loge dans un batiment, nouris quotidiennement.

----------


## Simara1170

Typoli alias martin :  la niche le troll

Srieusement, bien que ce film soit gnial, et avec un gros fond de vrit, un blockbuster amricain en guise d'argument, a fait pas trs lourd

----------


## kolodz

> Le parallle donc, entre l'opration Pandore et les anonymous, c'est l'arbitraire: on se retrouve coupable de quelque chose qui n'est pas prsent dans le contrat social. Ainsi donc, le risque c'est qu'une activit que nous pratiquons et qui est parfaitement lgitime aujourd'hui nous rende coupable demain, de faon arbitraire.


Certes Anonymous ou toutes milices qui se fait "justice", on se retrouve coupable du jour sans procs quitable. Cependant, contrairement  l'opration Pandore que tu cite. Si tu en es victime, peux aller voir la justice pour demander rparation. Ce qui est trs diffrent des lois anti-terrorismes qui permet  certains personnes de faire ce quelles veulent sans avoir de contrle ou contre pouvoir.
Mme si je trouve trs contestable certains actions d'Anonymous, car illgal. Il est vrai que je prfre que ces actions ralises par un groupe qu'on peut poursuivre en justice que par un service d'un gouvernement qui n'est pas contrl ni responsable juridiquement. Simplement parce qu'il y a une possibilit que la justice intervienne.

Tout acte illgal reste illgal, mme si justifi.

----------


## Invit

@Simara1170  :8-):

----------


## r0d

> Tout acte illgal reste illgal, mme si justifi.


Et?

D'un point de vue ontologique, cette tautologie est vaine. Le problme se pose entre lgalit et lgitimit. Par exemple, il y a nombre de lois qui ne paraissent pas lgitimes  beaucoup de gens. Mais qu'est-ce que la lgitimit? Comment la dfinir, l'valuer?
On retrouve cette question au cur de toute la philosophie critique, en particulier chez les anarchistes, de droite comme de gauche. Elle a mme une place de choix dans la constitution franaise, via l'article 2 d la DDH:




> Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'homme. Ces droits sont la libert, la proprit, la sret et *la rsistance  l'oppression*.


J'ai mis en gras la partie qui nous concerne ici. Lorsqu'une population estime qu'elle est opprime par son gouvernement, la constitution franaise lui donne le droit de se dfendre. Problme: dfinir qu'est-ce qu'tre opprim par son gouvernement.
C'est un problme extrmement complexe, et sans rponse triviale. C'est une aporie. Par consquent, ce type de question doit tre remis constamment sur le tapis, et r-value en fonction de la situation et du contexte.

----------


## Ecva233

> Je vais faire un parallle, cela permettra de mieux comprendre mes propos. Je mets ici une petite mise en situation, plus en adquation avec notre quotidien que l'affaire Charlie Hebdo. Quelqu'un face  vous se met  vous insulter, vous, votre famille ainsi que des personnes et des causes qui vous sont chres, le tout plus ou moins gratuitement (selon votre point de vue). Excd, vous lui collez votre poing dans la figure. Aprs tout il n'avait qu' pas commencer. C'est bon ? Revenons maintenant sur les faits. Vous n'aviez pas  frapper la personne en face de vous. Aprs tout elle a le droit de dire ce qu'elle veut, non ?  Cela s'appelle la libert d'expression. Mais est-ce que cette personne en face de vous n'aurait pas mieux fait de la fermer ? Cela aurait vit bien des maux. Que pensez-vous de ce cas de figure, car c'est grosso modo ce qui s'est pass pour Charlie Hebdo (toutes proportions gardes) ? Ceux qui n'ont pas compris le parallle n'ont toujours rien compris.


1re option : si le grand mchant est plus baraqu que moi je m'abstient d'un bourre pif, je le laisse dire en esprant que cela lui conomisera une sance chez son psychiatre (par contre je prends en compte de suite la 3me option)

2me option : s'il est plus petit que moi et ne dpasse pas la taille de 1m20 (taille d'un gosse du CM2) je lui en claque 5 dans sa tronche, en lui disant de rentrer chez lui et de pas faire chier les braves gens

3me option : je mets en marche mon enregistreur vocal, en calculant au fur  mesure le montant des indemnits que je toucherai suite  mon dpot de plainte, grce au tombereau d'insulte (au bout de la 10me je gagne un voyage, 20 un autre voyage, 50 une voiture ...). Et avec un peu de chance, la prochaine fois que cette mme personne me recroisera, elle changera de trottoir pour viter des frais judiciaires.

Et non c'est pas ce qui s'est pass  CH. Des personnes ont juste voulu imposer de force leur vision du monde en radiquant des gens qui ne pensaient pas comme eux. C'est surtout cela qui s'est pass  CH  mon sens. Cela s'appelle un meurtre ( minima) pnalement parlant (et de plus prmdit et pas de circonstance attnuante).

----------


## Mohamed_beng

> J'entends votre argument, mais il ne me convainc pas. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe un cas (la SA) o des milices ont engendr un tat totalitaire que la relation de cause  effet est dmontre.
> Il existe d'ailleurs des exemples qui montrent l'inverse. Par exemple les milices rpublicaines pendant la guerre civile espagnole qui ont engendr des organisations  l'oppos du totalitarisme (lire par exemple "loge  la Catalogne" de George Orwell).
> 
> C'est effectivement le noeud de la question.


C'est effectivement le noeud, mais suivons votre ide, votre exemple invalide-t-il votre mon propos? J'en doute, en vrit c'est plutt l'inverse, car au fond que nous dit-il? Que seules les ides importent et parfois l'impact qu'elles ont sur les individus, mais pas la mthode. Or le totalitarisme n'est pas affaire de motivation mais de mthodes, le totalitarisme c'est avant tout un pouvoir absolu qui s'impose sans concertation. Certes les ides des Rpublicains espagnoles taient porteuses d'espoirs et de dmocratie, mais si elles taient imposes sans concertation, elles auraient eu un aspect totalitaire indniable, l'habit ne fait pas la tyran, c'est ses manires qui le caractrisent, sinon, le dbat dmocratique n'aurait pas lieu d'tre. Aprs tout, si l'Etat est lgitime et juste, pourquoi aurions-nous besoin de discuter ses lois, ses ordres, ses interdictions? 

Pourquoi notre pays et d'autres, ont-t-il rechign  aller imposer la dmocratie par les armes au Moyen-Orient? Certes il y avait des motivations humanitaires chez certains, ne pas ajouter au malheur de peuples qui ne connaissent que a, mais au-del, c'est que le droit international s'y refuse, c'est qu'on ne peut fonder un pouvoir lgitime sur une illgalit ou une violence. Toute la pyramide des normes franaises est traverse par cette ide : la violence (ou le dol [manuvres dloyales] fait obstacle  la formation des contrats,  la possession et partant  la prescription acquisitive. Je pourrais multiplier les exemples  loisir, mais je pense que c'est inutile.
On en revient  une discussion qui sent la discussion de comptoir mais qui est fonde : la fin justifie-t-elle les moyens?




> C'est bien ce problme insoluble qui a abouti aux notions de "sparation des pouvoirs" et de "contre-pouvoirs". L'ide est qu'il est impossible d'avoir des gardiens parfaits, ils faut donc que les gardiens se gardent entre eux.


Pas si insoluble que a, la jurisprudence a pouss trs loin les notions d'indpendance et d'impartialit des juges et plus gnralement des auxiliaires de justice. Tous leurs actes sont scruts, et susceptibles le cas chant de recours, on en a eu la dmonstration au moment du feuilleton judiciaire autour des suites de l'affaire Bettencourt. 
Si on l'envisage sous cet angle d'ailleurs, l'ide mme du recours juridictionnel que ce soit l'appel ou le pourvoi en cassation sont une forme de contrle des juges puisqu'il s'agit de demander  un juge de rexaminer une affaire qu'on estime mal juge en fait ou en droit. Ne parlons pas de la QPC [Question prioritaire de constitutionnalit qui intresse plus les deux autres pouvoirs].

----------


## Mohamed_beng

> *
> droits naturels*
> .


Ca aussi a attire mon regard, dans un systme positiviste on ne peut prtendre exercer des droits de cette nature sans contrle, et ce n'est d'ailleurs pas le cas. C'est le contrat social, je suis d'accord avec vous. C'est la grandeur de notre pays que nous puissions en dbattre librement. 
La Constitution est aussi un contrat entre l'Etat et le pouvoir politique, je pense que l'article II que vous citez est de ces textes qui inspirent le lgislateur, sont le sige d'autres droits, mais sont formuls en des termes si gnraux qu'il est presque impossible d'en tirer une rgle concrte. 
Notez bien que jusqu' aujourd'hui, personne n'a invoqu efficacement l'article 2 pour ne pas payer un impt injuste, pas  ma connaissance en tout cas, mais je ne suis pas un fiscaliste.

----------


## r0d

> C'est effectivement le noeud, mais suivons votre ide, votre exemple invalide-t-il mon propos?


Il me semble.
Vous me disiez que les SA taient une preuve que l'rection de milice amne au totalitarisme. J'ai donn un contre-exemple. CQFD.




> On en revient  une discussion qui sent la discussion de comptoir mais qui est fonde : la fin justifie-t-elle les moyens?


C'est une question invitable ds qu'on dcide de s'engager dans une quelconque activit politique et/ou sociale. Et c'est une question trs pointue si on l'aborde selon un angle thique et moral. Tellement pointue que je ne vais pas dvelopper ici. J'ai moi-mme fais mon choix, qui est celui de Gandhi et Camus, mais il serait trop long de l'expliquer.




> Pas si insoluble que a


Ok, les juges sont surveills. Mais par qui? Et qui surveille ceux qui surveillent les juges? C'est un problme rcursif infini, qui n'a pas de solution.
Il y a un autre problme. Si le peuple dcide de voter pour un candidat qui souhaite mettre en place un systme totalitaire, que se passe-t-il? C'est une question thorique, car,  ma connaissance, un tel cas ne s'est jamais produit, mais c'est un scnario plausible. Regardez par exemple en Core du Sud, avec l'lection de Park Geun-hye.

----------


## kolodz

> Ok, les juges sont surveills. Mais par qui? Et qui surveille ceux qui surveillent les juges? C'est un problme rcursif infini, qui n'a pas de solution.


La base de la sparation des pouvoirs, c'est que chaque pouvoir agit de manire indpendant et  un moyen d'action sur les deux autres.
Qui surveille les juges, simple ceux qui les nommes. Cela est  la charge de nos reprsentant que nous somme sens surveiller. Et il n'y a pas besoin de surveiller "le peuple".
C'est la base de la sparation des pouvoirs, imagin pendant le sicle des lumires et plus ou moins mise en applications de puis la Rvolution.

Donc dire qu'il n'y a pas de solutions, c'est oubli ses cours d'histoire. Et potentiellement ceux d'ducation civique et de droit.

----------


## r0d

> La base de la sparation des pouvoirs, c'est que chaque pouvoir agit de manire indpendant et  un moyen d'action sur les deux autres.
> Qui surveille les juges, simple ceux qui les nommes. Cela est  la charge de nos reprsentant que nous somme sens surveiller. Et il n'y a pas besoin de surveiller "le peuple".
> C'est la base de la sparation des pouvoirs, imagin pendant le sicle des lumires et plus ou moins mise en applications de puis la Rvolution.


Cette solution est une heuristique, elle n'est pas dmontrable.
Il suffit de voir la gueule de nos dmocraties actuelles pour prendre conscience que mme cette heuristique est en train de se casser la figure. En effet, dans la plupart des pays riches, la sparation des pouvoirs n'a plus grand chose de tangible, car il y en a un qui s'est impos, un pour les gouverner tous, pour les trouver, pour les amener tous, et dans les tnbres les lier: le pouvoir le l'argent.

A la limite, la seule thorie politique qui pourrait vaincre ce problme, c'est l'anarchisme. Mais la thorie c'est une chose, le ralit, elle, se moque de la thorie.

----------


## r0d

A noter par ailleurs que l'ide de sparation des pouvoirs est bien plus ancienne que l'poque des lumires. L'Athnes socratique utilisait dj un systme bicamriste (sna+assemble). Le ralisme aristotlicien traitait galement de ces problmes.
On retrouve mme des choses tranges chez Sun Tzu, qui explique qu'il est prfrable que le territoire soit divis en royaumes spars, quitte  ce qu'ils soient constamment en guerre, plutt que d'avoir un seul tat qui domine tout le territoire. D'o les fameuses guerres chinoises des "trois royaumes".

----------


## kolodz

> Cette solution est une heuristique, elle n'est pas dmontrable.
> Il suffit de voir la gueule de nos dmocraties actuelles pour prendre conscience que mme cette heuristique est en train de se casser la figure. En effet, dans la plupart des pays riches, la sparation des pouvoirs n'a plus grand chose de tangible, car il y en a un qui s'est impos, un pour les gouverner tous, pour les trouver, pour les amener tous, et dans les tnbres les lier: le pouvoir le l'argent.
> 
> A la limite, la seule thorie politique qui pourrait vaincre ce problme, c'est l'anarchisme. Mais la thorie c'est une chose, le ralit, elle, se moque de la thorie.


Que l'application ne soit pas parfaite ne veux pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de solutions. D'ailleurs, mme si le systme actuelle ne respecte pas totalement la sparation des pouvoirs, il y a "encore" un contrle de chacune des parties. Un juge ne met pas  prison qui il veux. La police n'arrte pas sans raison et le lgislateur ne vote pas absolument tout ce qu'il veux.

Pour ce qui est de l'anarchie, c'est l'oppos de la sparation des pouvoirs, sachant que tout le monde fait ce qu'il veux et principalement les 3 rles en mmes temps. Ce qui est l'inverse d'une socit ou les gens dfinissent un certains nombre de rgles pour vivre en semble.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## LSMetag

> Merci pour les prcisions sur la polmique, mais a n'enlve rien  la question de centrale "Qui gardera les gardiens?". En faisant rfrence  l'IGS, je faisais rfrence surtout  l'ide d'un pouvoir indpendant des Anonymous. Mais il est bon de savoir qu'il ne font pas tout et n'importe quoi.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'utilit des Anonymous pour les gouvernants  la marge oui, mais  grande chelle j'en doute. D'abord l'intrt des Etats rside plus souvent dans la surveillance que dans l'arrt de ces sites afin de remonter les filires, ensuite pour obtenir des condamnations il faut des preuves et l'Etat ne pourrait faire valoir aucun document obtenu par les Anonymous, encore moins s'ils agissent sous ses ordres. Par ailleurs votre raisonnement pche un peu. L'Etat a a sa disposition du personnel et des moyens qui lui permettent de mener ce genre d'actions, pourquoi recourir  un tiers? Quitte  tre dans l'illgalit, autant ne pas prendre de risque et faire appel  des hommes que l'on contrle, sauf si on a intrt  ce qu les auteurs soient identifis pour faire accuser quelqu'un d'autre.


Je suis d'accord avec vous dans la thorie, mais au niveau pratique c'est diffrent.
Justement, l'Etat Franais n'a pas assez de personnel et de moyens pour mener ce genre d'action. Et il n'est pas le seul. Pour des raisons conomiques et financires entre autres. Donc pour moi c'est la collaboration entre tous les Etats qui prime pour combler cet tat de fait.

Entre temps, si ces milices prives se contentent de bloquer des comptes twitters/facebook ou des sites rputs Djihadistes, a peut ralentir la mise en place d'actions terroristes. Mais a peut en effet gner un enquteur infiltr. Ca peut aussi tre une manoeuvre pour ne pas que se produisent de nouveaux attentats, le temps d'utiliser la loi pour bloquer un site. Evidemment, ce n'est pas lgal, et a peut paratre totalitaire. Mais il vaut mieux une milice prive qui peut tre juge par la Loi, que la Justice elle mme qui puisse faire a en toute impunit, comme aux USA (Patriot Act). 

Le vrai problme, c'est que j'ai l'impression que les islamistes, c'est comme une fourmillire. Ds qu'on en crase une, a n'empche pas toutes les autres d'agir, tout en continuant  se reproduire.

Que faire : - Essayer de remonter au plus vite les filires (avec peu de chances de succs) en ayant conscience que pendant ce temps des ttes vont tomber (sens littral) et des attaques armes se produire ?
               - Essayer d'empcher en priorit ces terroristes d'agir, tout en essayant, avec le reste de nos moyens de remonter aux chefs ?

L est la question...

----------


## r0d

> Pour ce qui est de l'anarchie, c'est l'oppos de la sparation des pouvoirs, sachant que tout le monde fait ce qu'il veux et principalement les 3 rles en mmes temps. Ce qui est l'inverse d'une socit ou les gens dfinissent un certains nombre de rgles pour vivre en semble.


C'est une dfinition trs libre de l'anarchisme  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais trs contemporaine. Hlas, le soucis d'exactitude se perd chaque jour un peu plus dans les faisceaux de la ncessit noumnale. Nietzche et Bentham sont en train de gagner la partie. Kant et Spinoza sont relgus au second plan.
trange poque que nous vivons. Il y a eu un avant Kant et un aprs Kant. Sa critique de la raison pure et de la phnomnologie a ouvert un age d'or scientifique. C'est lorsque les humains ont compris que la raison a ses limites qu'il a pu se librer de ses dogmes, et avancer. Aujourd'hui, cette page est en train de se refermer. Tout le monde sait tout, et est capable de tout comprendre. La raison n'aurait plus de limites, et nous ne saurions nous tromper, puisque wikipdia nous explique notre noumne. Plus de phnomnologie, plus de reprsentation, la ralit noumnale est nue et accessible. 
L'historiographie est une histoire de cycles.
L'empire n'a jamais pris fin.

----------


## mordicusss

> je viens de dcouvrir cet article http://www.memri.fr/2015/01/09/sami-...nts-de-lislam/
> 
> Instructif...


en 2 clics dans google sur MEMRI que tu juges si instructif on trouve ceci : http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2005/09/EL_OIFI/12796

Instructif aussi non ?

----------


## kolodz

> C'est une dfinition trs libre de l'anarchisme 
> Mais trs contemporaine. Hlas, le soucis d'exactitude se perd chaque jour un peu plus dans les faisceaux de la ncessit noumnale. Nietzche et Bentham sont en train de gagner la partie. Kant et Spinoza sont relgus au second plan.
> trange poque que nous vivons. Il y a eu un avant Kant et un aprs Kant. Sa critique de la raison pure et de la phnomnologie a ouvert un age d'or scientifique. C'est lorsque les humains ont compris que la raison a ses limites qu'il a pu se librer de ses dogmes, et avancer. Aujourd'hui, cette page est en train de se refermer. Tout le monde sait tout, et est capable de tout comprendre. La raison n'aurait plus de limites, et nous ne saurions nous tromper, puisque wikipdia nous explique notre noumne. Plus de phnomnologie, plus de reprsentation, la ralit noumnale est nue et accessible. 
> L'historiographie est une histoire de cycles.
> L'empire n'a jamais pris fin.


Il serai prfrable que tu critique sur le fond. Que tu sort des arguments qui m'explique en quoi je me trompe. Il est trop facile de sortir "Oui mais toi tu sais tout, donc t'as tords".
Certes Wikipdia aide pour donne une source d'information que tout le monde considre comme plus ou moins fiable, mais cela n'est pas ma source d'ducation ou d'information sur ces sujets.
Mais, il va m'tre difficile de te donne le numro de tlphone de professeur de philo que j'avais au lyce ou d'ducation civique au Lyce et au collgue.

Quant  mon argumentaire, mon point tait qu'une thorie n'est pas juste si l'une de ces applications ne fonctionne pas. C'est d'ailleurs, beaucoup dalgorithme d'encryptage, ou la mise en application n'est pas au niveau de la thorie. D'ailleurs, le systme ne fonctionne pas si mal par rapport d'autres systme.(Perfectible)

Dfinition de lanarchie selon wiktionary :



> Doctrine politique qui rige en principe de gouvernement labsence de toute autorit.


En gnral, c'est la loi du plus fort dans ce genre de systme. De ce qui a exist, je sais c'est du mme niveau que ton argumentaire.

Edit : la trilogie du Non A, parle du systme anarchie en l'rigeant comme ultime avanc de la socit pour les habitants de Venus. Et montre aussi, commence celui-ci est assez corruptible assez facilement. Tout systme a ses dfaut.

Source :
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/anarchisme

----------


## Mohamed_beng

N'tant pas dans le secret des Dieux, je ne me prononcerais pas sur l'tat de la collaboration internationale, parce qu' mon avis nous ne sommes pas assez informs pour tenir un propos tay, en tout cas, je ne le suis pas.
Maintenant oui nos dmocraties sont imparfaites mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas oublier d'o l'on vient. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de disposer de leurs biens sans l'autorisation de leur mari (60's), je vous passe l'historique des rformes et des avances jurisprudentielles garantissant l'indpendance et l'impartialit de la Justice, mais clairement les choses ont volues. Oui la Justice manque de moyens, mais il en va de mme pour la Police, c'est aussi un problme de finances publiques qu'on ne peut pas adresser aussi simplement que a et a dpasse trop la question initiale. Mais c'est un dbat passionnant...

----------


## r0d

> Il serai prfrable que tu critique sur le fond.


H bien, je critique sur le fond. Sur le fond du fond mme, puisque je me suis amus  me positionner dans un champ pistmologique.




> Il est trop facile de sortir "Oui mais toi tu sais tout, donc t'as tords".


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai crit. Et ce que je dis explique la raison pour laquelle je ne prfre pas, ici, entrer dans une lutte smantique autour de concepts complexes, comme l'anarchisme par exemple.
En gros, ce que j'essaie d'expliquer, c'est que la ralit n'est pas aussi simple qu'un chapitre wikipedia. Entendons-nous bien; je ne rejette pas wikipedia en bloc, je l'utilise abondamment d'ailleurs. Mais ce que propose wikipedia n'est qu'une reprsentation extrmement limite. Cette critique est galement valide pour les sites d'actualit en ligne. Et la plupart des productions mdiatiques contemporaines.
Ce que j'essaie d'expliquer, c'est que lorsque nous discutons, ici ou ailleurs, nous manipulons des reprsentations (des phnomnes nous dirait Kant). La ralit pure et brute (le noumne), si elle existe, ne nous est pas accessible. Elle ne nous est pas accessible mais nous n'en avons pas (plus) conscience, alors nous n'avanons pas.
Nous parlons ici de gostratgie, de philosophie politique, de morale et d'thique. Ces champs-l sont aussi riches que complexes, or nous en parlons comme si nous avions cern tout a, comme si nous en avions apprhend le noumne, l'essence idale pure, alors que nous n'en connaissons qu'une reprsentation pauvre et biaise. Et lorsque j'cris 'nous', je m'inclus dedans. Et si tu comprends ce que je suis en train d'essayer laborieusement de dire, tu comprendras alors pourquoi je ne pense pas qu'il soit opportun, ici et maintenant, de rentrer dans les dtails.




> Dfinition de lanarchie selon wiktionary : Doctrine politique qui rige en principe de gouvernement labsence de toute autorit.


C'est dj fort diffrent que la dfinition que tu proposais prcdemment  ::):

----------


## kolodz

> H bien, je critique sur le fond. Sur le fond du fond mme, puisque je me suis amus  me positionner dans un champ pistmologique.
> 
> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai crit. Et ce que je dis explique la raison pour laquelle je ne prfre pas, ici, entrer dans une lutte smantique autour de concepts complexes, comme l'anarchisme par exemple.
> En gros, ce que j'essaie d'expliquer, c'est que la ralit n'est pas aussi simple qu'un chapitre wikipedia. Entendons-nous bien; je ne rejette pas wikipedia en bloc, je l'utilise abondamment d'ailleurs. Mais ce que propose wikipedia n'est qu'une reprsentation extrmement limite. Cette critique est galement valide pour les sites d'actualit en ligne. Et la plupart des productions mdiatiques contemporaines.
> Ce que j'essaie d'expliquer, c'est que lorsque nous discutons, ici ou ailleurs, nous manipulons des reprsentations (des phnomnes nous dirait Kant). La ralit pure et brute (le noumne), si elle existe, ne nous est pas accessible. Elle ne nous est pas accessible mais nous n'en avons pas (plus) conscience, alors nous n'avanons pas.



C'est bien ce que je dis tu critique, sans construire de propos contradictoire. C'est toi qui ne veux pas donner une autre dfinition ou une autre construction sur la pens. C'est toi qui refuse le dbat sous ce prtexte.
D'ailleurs, j'approuve ce que tu dis, c'est juste. Il est vrai que nous manipulons notre ralit avec les mots et les ides que nous vhiculons dernier ceux-ci. Il n'est pas pour rien que les mdia de masse sont pass du mot clochard au mot SDF. Car, le nouveau mot est moins ngatif.

D'ailleurs si tu regarde bien, je me suis mme auto-dit parler du cycle du non-A qui va en ton sens pour partie par rapport  l'anarchie pour dire que c'tait possiblement une solution. 

Cependant, quand tu t'oppose  mon point de vue en critiquant ma reprsentation du monde. (ou nous) Cela n'empche que tu n'as pas oppos une autre construction que tu estime plus juste.
Pour moi, tu ne va pas au bout de ta dmarche. Il aurai t bien de donne un contre-argument ou au minimum une piste de rflexion pour construire celui-ci. Car, si tu ne le fait pas l'argumentaire que tu viens de faire peut se rsume  :



> Oui mais toi tu sais tout, donc t'as tords.


Et cela est dommageable, car tu as un  point de vue intressant. Et contradictoire par rapport  ce que j'expose. Donc sujet  dbat.




> C'est dj fort diffrent que la dfinition que tu proposais prcdemment


Pas une dfinition que j'ai donne. D'ailleurs, en gnral quand je donne un dfinition je donne une source. Car, les mots ont une thologie, une origine, une construction idologique que je ne connais pas forcment.
Je n'ai pas dit "c'est" j'ai dit "est". J'ai dit que c'tait oppos  la sparation des pouvoir. D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais prtendu avoir une vrit vrai ou absolu. Ma conception de l'anarchie est beaucoup plus proche de l'utilisation qu'on en fait que de ca dfinition, je te l'accord.

Pour retourner sur le point d'origine de cette digression: 
Pourquoi considre tu que la sparation des pouvoirs tel qu'on l'entends aujourd'hui n'est pas une solution viable ?
Quel est le raisonnement qui te conduit  cette conclusion ?

Car, c'est toi qui a balay d'un revers de main cette solution sans apport de justification. Ce que tu me reproche " ralit n'est pas aussi simple qu'un chapitre wikipedia". Cela me parai bien facile, alors que je te demande juste de me donner une raison, qui pourrai justifier ce revers de main. Je ne te demande pas de d'expliquer de A  Z tout ton raisonnement, mais au minimum un point de dpart.





> Nous parlons ici de gostratgie, de philosophie politique, de morale et d'thique. Ces champs-l sont aussi riches que complexes, or nous en parlons comme si nous avions cern tout a, comme si nous en avions apprhend le noumne, l'essence idale pure, alors que nous n'en connaissons qu'une reprsentation pauvre et biaise. Et lorsque j'cris 'nous', je m'inclus dedans. Et si tu comprends ce que je suis en train d'essayer laborieusement de dire, tu comprendras alors pourquoi je ne pense pas qu'il soit opportun, ici et maintenant, de rentrer dans les dtails.


Bien, c'est ce que je te demande de faire. Pas juste faire une fuite en avant dans mta-dbat. Car, c'est bien ce que tu fait quand tu ne rponds pas sur la question de base pour moi :

Pourquoi considre tu que la sparation des pouvoirs tel qu'on l'entends aujourd'hui n'est pas une solution viable ?
(Oui, je pose deux fois la question, on sait jamais.)

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## r0d

> Pour moi, tu ne va pas au bout de ta dmarche. Il aurai t bien de donne un contre-argument ou au minimum une piste de rflexion pour construire celui-ci. Car, si tu ne le fait pas l'argumentaire que tu viens de faire peut se rsume  : "Oui mais toi tu sais tout, donc t'as tords. "


En fait, ce que j'essaie de dire, ce serait plutt: "Oui mais nous nous savons tout, donc nous avons tort".

Si nous voulons entrer dans le dtail de concepts complexes, il faut que toutes les personnes qui prennent part  la discussion acceptent ne pas dtenir la vrit, acceptent de se tromper et acceptent de se remettre en question. Nous devons accepter le fait que, dans ces domaines, nous avanons  ttons, et que nous ne pouvons pas faire beaucoup plus que des suppositions.

Au-del de ce problme-l, se pose celui de l'pistm (la mthode). Car le champ politique (au sens noble) est largement domin par la doxa (l'opinion), qui est incompatible, antagoniste mme, avec l'pistm. Je pense que cette situation est un problme de complexit, et je me rfre encore une fois  Kant: il y a certaines choses qui sont trop compliques pour le cerveau humain. Or moi je crois que la politique en fait partie.
Certains philosophes ont tent d'introduire de la mthode en politique. Je pense en particulier  Aristote, puis il y a eu Spinoza, puis Kant, puis plus rcemment Aron. Mais leurs travaux sont rests "lettre morte". C'est pour a que je disais, plus tt, que "Nietzsche  gagn et Kant a perdu". La volont de pouvoir (la force des affects) a pris le dessus sur la raison pure (la mthode axiomatique).




> Pourquoi considre tu que la sparation des pouvoirs tel qu'on l'entends aujourd'hui n'est pas une solution viable ?
> Quel est le raisonnement qui te conduit  cette conclusion ?


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. 
Bon attends, pour expliquer ce que j'essaie de dire, je vais devoir passer par un petit peu de dialectique. C'est assez ennuyeux, mais je ne vois pas comment faire autrement.

1/ L'nonc. Tel que j'ai compris notre discussion, je propose l'nonc suivant:

Proposition: "La sparation des pouvoirs est une bonne solution".
Problme: "Comment organiser concrtement la sparation des pouvoirs pour qu'elle soit optimale?"

2/ Critique.

Est-ce que la proposition est vraie?
Ma rponse  cette question est: nous n'avons pas les outils conceptuels pour y rpondre.
Moi je crois qu'elle est vraie. Je le crois, mais je n'ai aucun moyen de le dmontrer. Le seule chose que nous pouvons tenter, c'est de se baser sur l'exprience, c'est  dire l'histoire, pour montrer que les organisations qui appliquent la sparation des pouvoirs ont plus de succs. Mais deux problmes se posent.
A. Le premier est ontologique. Logique si tu prfres. Parce qu'il s'agit d'une proposition "a posteriori" (rfrence  thorie de la connaissance de Kant), elle n'est vraie que tant que nous n'avons pas montr qu'elle est fausse. C'est donc insuffisant. C'est tout la diffrence entre une dmonstration mathmatique "a priori", qui permet de montrer  l'avance que dans tous les cas, la proposition sera vraie.
B. Le second est phnomnal. L'exprience (l'histoire) a montr que ce n'est pas si clair que cela. Il y existe de nombreux exemples d'organisations totalitaires o les domins semblent tre heureux. L'entreprise capitaliste en est un.




> Bien, c'est ce que je te demande de faire. Pas juste faire une fuite en avant dans mta-dbat.


Le problme c'est que je n'ai pas de rponse. Mais le peu que j'ai  dire sur le sujet n'a d'intrt que si nous sommes prts  accepter le fait que nous sommes ignorants.

Par exemple, sur l'anarchisme, il se trouve que c'est un de mes sujets favoris. J'ai lu  peu prs tout ce qui se rfre  l'anarchisme. J'ai milit dans des organisations anarchistes. J'ai pass du temps dans une communaut qui tente de mettre en pratique les concepts anarchistes. Je suis, au quotidien, entour d'anarchistes. Et pourtant, je ne comprends toujours pas ce que c'est que l'anarchisme.
Donc moi je veux bien te donner mon point de vue sur l'anarchisme, mais il faut que tu acceptes le doute. Il faut accepter de recevoir plus de questions que d'affirmations. Il faut savoir mettre de ct wikipedia, le temps d'une rflexion. Mais j'ai le sentiment que nous (moi y compris donc) ne sommes pas prts pour ce genre de discussion, c'est la raison pour laquelle je rechigne  dvelopper.

----------


## antidm

Se poser des questions voil ce qu'il faut !




> Le plus triste est que l'on va se servir de l'image de Charlie Hebdo pour faire passer des mesures d'exceptions probablement liberticides alors que c'est exactement tout l'inverse de leurs valeurs et de leurs combats...


+1 Saverok




> On devrait surtout enseigner que dieu n'existe pas comme le paradis et l'enfer.
> Ca eviterait beaucoup de publicit mensongre.


+1 Daniel.D

Une base malsaine est une base malsaine peut importe ce qu'il y a dessus, peu importe les arbres qui pousseront dessus, la base restera malsaine !
Cette base est compose de gens persuads, contraints ou endoctrins (mme lgerement), la base restera la base (tant qu'il y en aura une) mais ne pourra pas s'croule, elle ne pourra que grandir dans son sens !
Et argumenter une base bancale de ci de la, en beau terme ou pas, ce serait comme un avocat qui defend un virus !

Je penses que les mdias sont controls, dtourns autant que les personnes asujettis  leur religion ( leurs sectes ? mini sectes ?).
Si vous ressentez une raction de colre envers ce message, cela vous prouvera que vous tes les premiers sectaires  faire partie de la base.
Comprenez cette guerre froide qui se propage...

Scusez ces propos mais  me dmange moi !  me drange de voir notre pays partir  la drive vers des idaux que seul certains djihadistes ont les coui**** de dire haut et fort !
Prenez simplement ces enfants, ces collgiens qui refusent de faire cette minute de silence pour nos frres franais qui ont t lachement assasins !
Ne sont ils pas sujet  la manipulation ds le plus jeune ge ?

Si vous avez besoin d'une vritable preuve ... vous autres de ce forum, administrateur, developpeur, ingnieur et j'en passe !
Prenez vos malettes avec vos ordinateurs, votre portefeuille et venez constater que ce n'est pas un cas isol, que ce n'est pas un groupuscule mais bien une communaut qui attend son heure, tapis dans l'ombre, avant de frapper !

Venez faire un tour dans ma cit ou dans toutes autres de france !
venez entendre ce qui se dit ! venez voir comment les franais se font dgusts ! 

Mais vous n'aurez pas le courage ... pourquoi ?

Face  ces attentats, mme le gouvernement tournera   son avantage, serait il le seul ?

----------


## kolodz

> Se poser des questions voil ce qu'il faut !
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Saverok
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Daniel.D
> ...


En quoi la religion serait une base malsaine ? Je te rappel qu'une trs grande partie de la plante est croyante, dont beaucoup de grand homme et de pacifiste.
Pour les mdias, ceux-ci ont toujours t contrl par ceux qui les cre et les font vivre, ce n'est pas nouveau.




> Comprenez cette guerre froide qui se propage...


Ce mot "guerre", cela me drange. Je ne suis pas en guerre avec mes anciens camardes de classes musulmans. Ni mme avec mes amis musulmans. Sortant ce mot  tout les coin de rue, c'est la cohsion sociale que tu refuse.




> Scusez ces propos mais  me dmange moi !  me drange de voir notre pays partir  la drive vers des idaux que seul certains djihadistes ont les coui**** de dire haut et fort !
> Prenez simplement ces enfants, ces collgiens qui refusent de faire cette minute de silence pour nos frres franais qui ont t lachement assasins !
> Ne sont ils pas sujet  la manipulation ds le plus jeune ge ?


Une minutes de silence est un moment de recueillement. Personne n'a  tre forc de faire une telle minute de silence. Si on t'oblige  faire quelque chose que tu nas pas envie de faire, tu n'es pas en dmocratie. La libert dexpression, c'est aussi dire que tu n'a pas envie de faire une minute de silence.
D'ailleurs dans les policiers morts dans cet attentat,  il y avait que des personne d'origine trangre. Donc focaliser le le franco-franais est une erreur.





> Si vous avez besoin d'une vritable preuve ... vous autres de ce forum, administrateur, developpeur, ingnieur et j'en passe !
> Prenez vos malettes avec vos ordinateurs, votre portefeuille et venez constater que ce n'est pas un cas isol, que ce n'est pas un groupuscule mais bien une communaut qui attend son heure, tapis dans l'ombre, avant de frapper !


On a parler sur ce forum, d'atomiser des pays dassassiner des gens et ceux-ci n'tait clairement pas dans le camps des "terroristes". Alors, vue de ma porte, qu'on critique leur communautarisme, tout en affirmant le sien, a me fait doucement rire jaune.




> Venez faire un tour dans ma cit ou dans toutes autres de france !
> venez entendre ce qui se dit ! venez voir comment les franais se font dgusts !


Il est l le problme... Tu affirme qu'il ne sont pas franais ? Tout ceux de ta cit ?




> Mais vous n'aurez pas le courage ... pourquoi ?


Ce que tu considre comme courage, j'estime que c'est de la btise humaine. Notre premier ministre parle de contrler les imams. Pourquoi faire une politique d'exception pour les imams et pas les curs ?
Et elle est o la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat dans tout a ? J'ai encore l'envie de dfendre les valeurs de la rpublique. Celle qu'on nous a appris  chrir, par celle qui dcide que la libert dexpression n'est pas la mme en fonction de la culture ou de la religion.




> Face  ces attentats, mme le gouvernement tournera   son avantage, serait il le seul ?


Doit-on forcment manquer de respect aux personnes morts pour que tu nous considre comme courageux ? Je n'ai pas la prtention de vouloir honor la mort de ces personnes en les utilisant pour mes intrts personnels ou politique.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## gangsoleil

> On devrait surtout enseigner que dieu n'existe pas comme le paradis et l'enfer.
> Ca eviterait beaucoup de publicit mensongre.


Pourquoi celui qui croit que le concept n'existe pas aurait-il plus raison que celui qui croit qu'il existe ? En quoi le simple fait de croire en un Dieu, quel qu'il soit, te pose problme ?

Ce qui pose problme, c'est le fait d'autoriser ou d'interdire des choses au nom de Dieu. Et je ne pense pas qu'aux extrmistes qui veulent tuer tous ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux : 



> [Aux tats-Unis,] sept Etats ont conserv dans leur Constitution des articles dclarant  que les non-croyants sont inligibles  de nombreuses fonctions  dintrt public (lesquelles seraient occupes, en France, par des  fonctionnaires ou des professions librales)  : Arkansas, Mississippi,  Tennessee, Texas, les Caroline du Nord et du Sud, et le Maryland. Ce  dernier tend linterdiction aux jurs et tmoins des procs.


Source

Les croyants raisonnables ne m'ont jamais pos de problmes, et je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait leur imposer un point de vue diffrent que le leur.

----------


## kolodz

> En fait, ce que j'essaie de dire, ce serait plutt: "Oui mais nous nous savons tout, donc nous avons tort".
> Si nous voulons entrer dans le dtail de concepts complexes, il faut que toutes les personnes qui prennent part  la discussion acceptent ne pas dtenir la vrit, acceptent de se tromper et acceptent de se remettre en question. Nous devons accepter le fait que, dans ces domaines, nous avanons  ttons, et que nous ne pouvons pas faire beaucoup plus que des suppositions.
> 
> Au-del de ce problme-l, se pose celui de l'pistm (la mthode). Car le champ politique (au sens noble) est largement domin par la doxa (l'opinion), qui est incompatible, antagoniste mme, avec l'pistm. Je pense que cette situation est un problme de complexit, et je me rfre encore une fois  Kant: il y a certaines choses qui sont trop compliques pour le cerveau humain. Or moi je crois que la politique en fait partie.
> Certains philosophes ont tent d'introduire de la mthode en politique. Je pense en particulier  Aristote, puis il y a eu Spinoza, puis Kant, puis plus rcemment Aron. Mais leurs travaux sont rests "lettre morte". C'est pour a que je disais, plus tt, que "Nietzsche  gagn et Kant a perdu". La volont de pouvoir (la force des affects) a pris le dessus sur la raison pure (la mthode axiomatique).
> 
> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. 
> Bon attends, pour expliquer ce que j'essaie de dire, je vais devoir passer par un petit peu de dialectique. C'est assez ennuyeux, mais je ne vois pas comment faire autrement.
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est bien ce que je disais, On ne peux pas cart le concepts de "sparation des pouvoirs" comme concept valable(bas sur la logique), en utilisant l'histoire. C'est un mlange des genres.
Je n'ai pas eu besoin de ton rappel pour faire la distinction entre A et B.



> Que l'application ne soit pas parfaite ne veux pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de solutions.






> Par exemple, sur l'anarchisme, il se trouve que c'est un de mes sujets favoris. J'ai lu  peu prs tout ce qui se rfre  l'anarchisme. J'ai milit dans des organisations anarchistes. J'ai pass du temps dans une communaut qui tente de mettre en pratique les concepts anarchistes. Je suis, au quotidien, entour d'anarchistes. Et pourtant, je ne comprends toujours pas ce que c'est que l'anarchisme.
> Donc moi je veux bien te donner mon point de vue sur l'anarchisme, mais il faut que tu acceptes le doute. Il faut accepter de recevoir plus de questions que d'affirmations. Il faut savoir mettre de ct wikipedia, le temps d'une rflexion. Mais j'ai le sentiment que nous (moi y compris donc) ne sommes pas prts pour ce genre de discussion, c'est la raison pour laquelle je rechigne  dvelopper.


Mais va-y a fait 4 postes que je te dis de le faire ! Pour ce qui est du doute, celui-ci ne m'a jamais quitt. Sinon, je ne serai pas dans ce dbat  dire :



> Et cela est dommageable, car tu as un point de vue intressant. Et contradictoire par rapport  ce que j'expose. Donc sujet  dbat.


Si tu avance :



> A la limite, la seule thorie politique qui pourrait vaincre ce problme, c'est l'anarchisme.


C'est que tu as au minimum une piste de rflexion qui te fait penser que ce systme politique est plus "juste" du point de vue de la corruption. (Ou que tu a cart les tous autres pour d'autres raisons.)
Donc tu nous commence la prsentation de ton point de vue ou tu nous faire encore un discours sur Kant et la relation que doit avoir un bon philosophe lors d'un dbat ? C'est ton point de vue qui m'intresse pas tes cours philosophiques. Principalement parce que c'est des rappels de choses que j'ai dj dbattu et que ce n'est pas le sujet principale ici.

Note : Pas forcment besoin de la version longue sur la prsentation des notions.

----------


## GPPro

> Pourquoi celui qui croit que le concept n'existe pas aurait-il plus raison que celui qui croit qu'il existe ? En quoi le simple fait de croire en un Dieu, quel qu'il soit, te pose problme ?


Parce qu'on est au 21me sicle ? Que la science a fait un certain nombre de progrs en 2000 ans ? Qu'un "concept" auxquels certains croient, et surtout, que certains essayent d'imposer aux autres et qui n'a toujours pas le moindre soupon de dbut de preuve, au bout de 2000 ans il serait peut-tre temps de commencer  se poser des questions ???

Et concernant les preuves, c'est pas comme si un paquet de gens avait essay hein...

En ce qui concerne les croyants, effectivement ils ne posent pas de problmes, jusqu' ce qu'ils flinguent dans un journal, essayent de faire des passages en force sur l'interdiction de l'avortement, emmerdent des mdecins qui pratiquent l'avortement (voire mme tuent, comme aux US - mme sur leur dieu leur interdit de tuer, pas grave), etc., et la liste est longue.

----------


## kolodz

Tu peux avoir le mme rsonnement avec les non-croyants sur ce qui est du "il ne pose pas problme jusqu'au moment o".
D'ailleurs, il est facile de dire que notre gouvernement est laque, quand celui-ci utilise le compte tweeter du ministre de l'intrieur pour expos sa religion.

La religion est le principe de croire en quelque chose qui ne peut-tre prouver ou rfuter. D'ailleurs, certains scientifiques considrent la thorie du multivers, comme non scientifique et plus comme une croyance. Car il est impossible de prouver ou rfuter cette thorie.
Vouloir imposer des croyances ou leur absence aux d'autres personnes me semble dans tout les cas radical et extrmiste. A croire que certains personnes auraient la prtention de savoir ce que les autres doivent croire ou non.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Vouloir imposer des croyances ou leur absence aux d'autres personnes me semble dans tout les cas radical et extrmiste. A croire que certains personnes auraient la prtention de savoir ce que les autres doivent croire ou non.


c'est pour cela qu'existe la lacit.

----------


## kolodz

> c'est pour cela qu'existe la lacit.


Je suis bien d'accords.

Car la lacit n'est pas seulement que le religieux n'a pas de pouvoir de contrle sur l'tat, mais aussi l'inverse. 



> La lacit ou le scularisme est le principe de sparation de l'tat et de la religion et donc l'impartialit ou la neutralit de l'tat  l'gard des confessions religieuses.


@daniel.d GPPro : Si tu veux interdire les religions en France, tu va avoir tout les croyants dans la rue et une bonne partie des non-croyant qui ont un minimum de respect envers la lacit et les autres.

D'ailleurs, notre Premier ministre veut instaurer un contrle tatique sur les imams. Est-ce laque ? Est-ce traiter cette religion avec galit ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Source :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La%C3%AFcit%C3%A9

Edit : Rectification du message. GPPro, je te prsente encore une fois mes excuses.

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis bien d'accords.
> 
> Car la lacit n'est pas seulement que le religieux n'a pas de pouvoir de contrle sur l'tat, mais aussi l'inverse. 
> 
> 
> @GPPro : Si tu veux interdire les religions en France, tu va avoir tout les croyants dans la rue et une bonne partie des non-croyant qui ont un minimum de respect envers la lacit et les autres.
> 
> D'ailleurs, notre Premier ministre veut instaurer un contrle tatique sur les imams. Est-ce laque ? Est-ce traiter cette religion avec galit ?
> 
> ...


O est-ce que j'ai dit que je voulais interdire les religions en France ???? Encore un  qui je vais devoir rpter d'apprendre  lire et de ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit... (ceux que j'ai incrimins ce sont les extrmistes, mais pour redire ce qui a t dire pas ailleurs, la religion devrait tre de la sphre prive et ne pas en sortir. C'est quand a commence  sortir que a devient le bordel, comme pour le porno quoi).

----------


## Ecva233

> la religion devrait tre de la sphre prive et ne pas en sortir. C'est quand a commence  sortir que a devient le bordel


C'est pratiquement impossible, toute religion reprsente une groupement d'intret dont certains ont leurs entres dans la salle des pas perdus  l'Assemble Nationale pour faire valoir les leurs propres. Je pense notamment  l'autre naine bas du front (Ludoprout de la Roprout) qui faisait un lobbying assez intense auprs de certains lus. Donc, elle empite directement sur l'espace public et peut avoir une influence sur les lois et ammendements soumis.

Donc tout mdia dnonant/avertissant ce genre de fait a droit  publication dans notre Rpublique.

----------


## kolodz

> O est-ce que j'ai dit que je voulais interdire les religions en France ????


Effectivement, je me suis troup de personne cela devrait tre destin  daniel.d pour les propos suivant :



> On devrait surtout enseigner que dieu n'existe pas comme le paradis et l'enfer.
> Ca eviterait beaucoup de publicit mensongre


Je te pris de bien vouloir accepter mes excuse pour cette erreur.

----------


## Ph. Marechal

*Cette "rpublique" dite des lumires et des droits de l'homme s'est btie sur deux millions de morts !*
Elle est aujourd'hui dgnre, avide, manipulatrice, falsificatrice, corrompue, injuste et immorale; elle commence  puer et  tre prise de spasmes : ce n'est que justice !
Vu ce que j'ai vu, entendu ce que j'ai entendu, j'ai bien le droit de penser ce que je pense.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> c'est pour cela qu'existe la lacit.


je ne sais plus qui (ni ou) demandais s'il y avait l'quivalent du pape dans l'islam, de fait non, mais le pape justement s'est prononc :



> si un grand ami parle mal de ma mre, il peut s'attendre  un coup de poing, et *c'est normal*. On ne peut provoquer, on ne peut insulter la foi des autres, on ne peut la tourner en drision


il devrait revenir  l'ancien testament : il pour il, dent pour dent; tendre l'autre joue c'est devenu surfait.

----------


## air-dex

> J'aime bien ce genre dbat se passant sur dvp, a change des dbat entre famille o a crie: "Ouais, c'est moa qu'a raison TG "


L'affaire de Charlie Hebdo aura lev le dbat sur bien des points. Du moins jusqu' dimanche dernier.  ::aie::   croire que les cons taient tous en vacances  ce moment l.  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est quivalent au Nazisme une barbarie inexcusable.


Point Godwin :

----------


## Captain_JS

> Parce qu'on est au 21me sicle ? Que la science a fait un certain nombre de progrs en 2000 ans ? Qu'un "concept" auxquels certains croient, et surtout, que certains essayent d'imposer aux autres et qui n'a toujours pas le moindre soupon de dbut de preuve, au bout de 2000 ans il serait peut-tre temps de commencer  se poser des questions ???
> 
> Et concernant les preuves, c'est pas comme si un paquet de gens avait essay hein...
> 
> En ce qui concerne les croyants, effectivement ils ne posent pas de problmes, jusqu' ce qu'ils flinguent dans un journal, essayent de faire des passages en force sur l'interdiction de l'avortement, emmerdent des mdecins qui pratiquent l'avortement (voire mme tuent, comme aux US - mme sur leur dieu leur interdit de tuer, pas grave), etc., et la liste est longue.


Oui d'ailleurs la science a dj russit  crer de la matire  partir de rien, ce qui valide la thorie de l'volution  ::mouarf::  (et tout le reste dont le fait que le crationnisme est mort, et donc Dieu avec lui)
Ou peut-tre c'tait Chuck Norris  ::weird::

----------


## Simara1170

> Oui d'ailleurs la science a dj russit  crer de la matire  partir de "rien"


C'est quand mme de la lumire, c'est donc quelque chose, et comme disait l'autre _"Rien ne se perd, rien ne se cre, tout se transforme..._
Mais oui, a met une grosse claque au crationnisme (mme si avec la validation de la thorie de Darwin, c'tait dj mal-bar' pour les crationnistes)...

Aprs, j'ai des amis trs croyants (et plutt tourn vers les sciences de manire gnrale) qui ont "adapt" leur croyance:
"Quand on voit le nombre de rgles qui rgissent notre univers, a ne peut pas tre un foutu coup de bol que a existe en tant que tel, y'a bien quelqu'un qui a du rgler la machine" (version raccourcie).

----------


## Captain_JS

> C'est quand mme de la lumire, c'est donc quelque chose, et comme disait l'autre _"Rien ne se perd, rien ne se cre, tout se transforme..._
> Mais oui, a met une grosse claque au crationnisme (mme si avec la validation de la thorie de Darwin, c'tait dj mal-bar' pour les crationnistes)...
> 
> Aprs, j'ai des amis trs croyants (et plutt tourn vers les sciences de manire gnrale) qui ont "adapt" leur croyance:
> "Quand on voit le nombre de rgles qui rgissent notre univers, a ne peut pas tre un foutu coup de bol que a existe en tant que tel, y'a bien quelqu'un qui a du rgler la machine" (version raccourcie).


Oui mais d'o elle vient ta lumire ?  ::aie::  (et me rpond pas du Big Bang sinon je te demande d'o il vient le Big Bang  ::ptdr:: )
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on n'a pas toute l'explication logique, il manque des bouts (notamment le dbut de l'histoire), et qu' partir de l que Dieu ou le Big Bang ait cre l'Univers a revient un peu au mme pour moi ... comment est arriv Dieu ou le Big Bang et qu'y avait-il avant ? et en ce sens, pour moi, c'est kiff kiff entre les prcheurs de la *thorie* de Darwin et les prcheurs de Dieu qui tous pensent dtenir la Vrit alors qu'il manque des bouts partout

----------


## Simara1170

> Oui mais d'o elle vient ta lumire ?  (et me rpond pas du Big Bang sinon je te demande d'o il vient le Big Bang )
> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on n'a pas toute l'explication logique, il manque des bouts (notamment le dbut de l'histoire), et qu' partir de l que Dieu ou le Big Bang ait cre l'Univers a revient un peu au mme pour moi ... comment est arriv Dieu ou le Big Bang et qu'y avait-il avant ? et en ce sens, pour moi, c'est kiff kiff entre les prcheurs de la *thorie* de Darwin et les prcheurs de Dieu qui tous pensent dtenir la Vrit alors qu'il manque des bouts partout


Si jamais, Darwin on l'a dmontr grce  l'IA  :;): 
On prend des robots en forme de fourmis, on leur donne uniquement les commandes  pour bouger une patte, mais pas de schma de mouvement complet (ordre du mouvement des pattes), et pour seul ordre d'aller d'un point A  un point B le plus vite possible...
Et on observe qu'au fil des gnrations, l'IA volue jusqu' obtenir le mode de dplacement des fourmis. C'est pas un preuve directe, mais a appuie fortement la thse de l'volution, alors que dans le cas des crationnistes, on a pour seul argument un bouquin qui a t rform de manire majeure au moins 4 fois, et ce, sans forcment un rel fondement... Niveau pertinence de l'argumentation, perso, j'ai choisi mon camp  ::aie:: 

Et bon, la lumire vient du Big Bang, mais pas que... Et pour l'avant Big-Bang, on y travaille  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

En fait cette discussion illustre bien le pourquoi des religions : un grand nombre de personnes ne peuvent se satisfaire de ne pas connatre toutes les rponses, invoquer Dieu dans ces moments l est rassurant.

----------


## BenoitM

1) La science n'est pas une vrit absolue, la science n'est que la connaissance de l'homme  un instant T
Elle change souvent, on dcouvre chaque jours de nouvelles chose
2) La science ne dit pas ce que tu dois faire et comment tu dois agir
3) La science admet qu'elle ne sait pas tout c'est pour ca qu'on continue a chercher.

Ta dfinition de dieu ressemble surtout :
Si on ne sait pas c'est dieu
Si on ne comprend pas c'est dieu

Bon c'est aussi pourquoi dieu arrive de plus en plus loin dans la cration.
Mais bon s'imaginer un dieu tout puissant qui a voulu crer l'homme  dclanch il y a 13 milllards d'anne un quelque choses pour crer l'homme ca me semble un peu lofouque.
Au moins la penser magique dieu  crer la terre en 7 jours me semble plus logique si il est si puissant mais bon ca on sait que ce n'est pas la ralit

----------


## Captain_JS

> Au moins la penser magique dieu  crer la terre en 7 jours me semble plus logique si il est si puissant mais bon ca on sait que ce n'est pas la ralit


Oui la ralit c'est qu'il l'a cre en 6j vu que le 7e il s'est repos  ::mouarf:: 

J'avais un ami musulman qui m'avait expliqu que Dieu les incitait  rechercher (du point de vue scientifique),  se questionner, et  ne pas attendre bat en mettant tout sur le compte de Dieu.
Mais aprs ce sont les interprtations de chacuns ...

----------


## petitours

Bonjour

Les anonymous ne peuvent ils pas protger les sites d'information franais autant qu'ils attaquent ceux des autres ?
Le problme d'anonymous c'est l'essence mme de leur force : ils sont disperss et peuvent agir en toute discrtion et  grande chelle. Le problme c'est que des cowboys avec d'autres ides sont autre part, galement nombreux, galement disperss et capables des mme actions chez nous.

Tout ceci me parait assez puril, certainement inutile (si a ne gne pas les enqutes des autorits !?) et dans tous les cas la source de dconvenues pour le Franais moyen bien plus importantes.

Je crains par contre beaucoup les quipes qui travaillent en toute discrtion, en ne faisant aucune action visible, et qui battissent les outils et les plans pour taper un jour trs fort : beaucoup de choses dans nos dmocraties, notamment toute l'conomie, sont bases sur le net et le support informatique. ce jour l les terroristes n'auront plus besoin de leurs sites et nos sites d'information seront trs secondaires...
Quand ces prtentieux zoros jouent  la barbie en attaquant le ministre, ils ne font que dconcentrer les gens qui uvrent sans doute (j'espre) chez nous  anticiper et prparer ces situations graves.
L'internet est fiable parce qu'il dpend de beaucoup de briques mais celui qui attaquera demain toutes les briques en mme temps aura face  lui autant de protections dsorganises et disperses qu'il sera facile d'viter.

----------


## Bloby

Les gouvernements sont trop restrains par la paperasse... pas si evident pour eux de fermer un site encore plus si il est a l'etrange.... De toute fasson c'est pas sur ces site que les terrorist planifient leurs attaquent, c'est juste de la propagande nefaste... Pour le coup c'est pas plus mal qu'un group de hacker aient les balls de faire le sale boulot et netoyer tout ca...

----------


## r0d

> En fait cette discussion illustre bien le pourquoi des religions : un grand nombre de personnes ne peuvent se satisfaire de ne pas connatre toutes les rponses, invoquer Dieu dans ces moments l est rassurant.


C'est d'ailleurs intressant de faire le parallle entre les grands philosophes et les croyants. Les grands philosophes, de Thals  Kant, avaient bien compris que beaucoup de choses sont inaccessibles  nos capacits cognitives. Leur rponse  ce problme fut la mtaphysique: il faut accepter que nous ne pouvons pas tout comprendre, poser clairement les limites de ce que nous nous est accessible et ce qui ne l'est pas. Concernant ce que nous ne pouvons dmontrer, il faut se contenter de suppositions. Les croyants, de leur ct, ont dcid d'laborer un mythe, et d'en faire une rfrence absolue.
Il y a cependant un point commun entre ces deux approches: la ncessit. En particulier la ncessit de reprsentation. L'Homme a besoin de savoir, or le savoir est une reprsentation. Et il prfre souvent croire savoir, que savoir ignorer. Je n'invente rien, certains croyants expriment a de faon explicite; je pense notamment  Jean D'Ormesson, mais on retrouve a chez beaucoup de savants croyants.

----------


## kolodz

Le site de Notepad++ hack, une incomprhension des deux parties ?




> The Notepad++ official site was hacked on 12th January 2015, due to its controversial new version 6.7.4 "Je suis Charlie" edition, released on 10th January 2015. The site was restored on the same day.


http://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/hacking-npp-site.html

Pour ceux qui vont de suite ragir ngativement  l'encontre des personnes qui ont "hack" le site. Le hack en question n'est pas mchant et prouve une incomprhention et un manque de dialogue plus qu'autre chose.
De plus, la raction Anonymous est du mme niveau.

Il serai bon que les deux parties se parlent dans le calme et  tte repos.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Saverok

> Il serai bon que les deux parties se parlent dans le calme et  tte repos.


Tu mets le doigt sur le problme
Ds qu'il s'agit de religion, certains perdent tout leur sang froid et impossible d'tablir un dialogue.

Pour en revenir au hack de notepad++, il est fort probable que les 2 partis n'aient jamais discut.
C'est juste un ensemble d' priori qui se cumulent.

----------


## Escapetiger

> *Cette "rpublique" dite des lumires et des droits de l'homme s'est btie sur deux millions de morts !*
> Elle est aujourd'hui dgnre, avide, manipulatrice, falsificatrice, corrompue, injuste et immorale; elle commence  puer et  tre prise de spasmes : ce n'est que justice !
> Vu ce que j'ai vu, entendu ce que j'ai entendu, j'ai bien le droit de penser ce que je pense.


C'est exactement le combat que mne Reporters Sans Frontires (RSF) partout dans le monde qui vous permets Ph.Marechal ainsi qu'  nous tous, de s'informer et d' tre informs :




> Dans ses communiqus de presse et publications, RSF se dfinit ainsi :
> 
>      Reporters sans frontires dfend les journalistes emprisonns et la libert de la presse dans le monde, c'est--dire le droit d'informer et d'tre inform, conformment  l'article 19 de la Dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reporte...ronti%C3%A8res
_Reporters sans frontires, pour la libert de la presse_

Voici le classement mondial : http://rsf.org/index2014/fr-index2014.php

----------


## Vaud3y

Personnellement je suis partag par cet action qui finalement n'apporte pas normment de rsultat mme des erreurs (piratage du site oumangerhalal.com par exemple). Finalement pourquoi avoir fait une vido sur cela ? Autant agir dans la discretion, je pensais qu'anonymous ne recherchait pas la reconnaissance, et cela a entran les pirates islamistes(mme si je n'aime pas forcment ce terme) a faire de mme.

----------


## disedorgue

Juste un peu d'humour qui pourrait laisser  rflchir:

Quand j'tais gamin, je lisais des BDs et une en particulier: Conan le barbare (que j'ai lu par la suite en roman).
Ce que j'aimais beaucoup dans celle-ci tait justement la croyance qu'avait le personnage principal, il croyait en un dieu qui appelait Crom, et quand on lui demandait pourquoi il ne demandait pas  son dieu de l'aider, il rpondait que son dieu n'avait pas l'habitude de s'immiscer dans les problmes des hommes et que ceux-ci devait se dbrouiller et se prendre par la main pour rsoudre leur petits problmes...
Au fur et  mesure de lire les diffrentes histoires de ce personnage, c'est lui que l'on traite de barbare, alors qu'il dfendait toujours la veuve et l'orphelin.
En gros ce "barbare" tait plus civilis que ceux qui se disait civilis.
Ok, je sais, cela n'apporte pas grand chose au dbat  ::): 

PS: pour rappel, "barbare" ne veut dire que "tranger"  l'origine.  ::aie::

----------


## Simara1170

Tiens, demain, les survivants font une confrence  l'ULB apparemment (l'agent de scurit qui m'a dit a)

----------


## loufab

> *Cette "rpublique" dite des lumires et des droits de l'homme s'est btie sur deux millions de morts !*
> Elle est aujourd'hui dgnre, avide, manipulatrice, falsificatrice, corrompue, injuste et immorale; elle commence  puer et  tre prise de spasmes : ce n'est que justice !
> Vu ce que j'ai vu, entendu ce que j'ai entendu, j'ai bien le droit de penser ce que je pense.


Bonjour,
Je ne t'ai pas mis de moins, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse "plusser" ou "moinser" sur des sujets comme ceux-l,  moins de balancer des normits.
Le constat est trs sombre mais assez raliste. Les causes sont, je pense, connues ; on tourne toujours autour des mmes partis aux pouvoir, ou une trs grande majorit est l pour profiter grassement... Le tout est maintenant de trouver des remdes. Lesquels ?!

----------


## deuche

Le patrimoine cumul des 1% les plus riches au monde dpassera en 2016 celui des 99% restant selon l'ONG Oxfam.
C'est peut-tre un dbut de piste ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, ce serait intressant de faire lexprience dans une cole avec la distribution des gouters. En donnant la moiti des gouters  un seul lve il deviendrait intressant davoir les avis des autres sur la base de cette rpartition qui ne semble, finalement, pas choquer tant de monde que a. Remarquez, qu partir du moment o nous avons une voiture, une maison, un ordi, nous faisons partie des 5% les plus riches au monde.
Si les plus riches consentaient  ne dtenir ne serait-ce que 20% du patrimoine, plutt que dafficher leurs richesses ostentatoires cest la plante entire qui se porterait mieux.

Tiens, savez-vous par exemple, que si le monde entier consomm comme un amricain, il nous faudrait 6 plantes comme la ntre pour rpondre  nos besoins ?

Il serait vraiment temps de considrer les choses autrement.

----------


## BenoitM

Tu vois qu'il n'y a pas assez de pauvre en France  :;):

----------


## petitours

> Les causes sont, je pense, connues ; on tourne toujours autour des mmes partis aux pouvoir, ou une trs grande majorit est l pour profiter grassement...


Oui nos politiques ne sont pas l o ils sont par amour du pays mais je ne suis pas sr que le problme soit l.
1) remplacer des gens avides de pouvoir mais ayant un certain niveau de culture et de technique (conomique etc) par des extrmistes de gauche ("on en a gros !"), de droite ("c'est la faute des trangers !") ou des colos ("on ne sait pas ce qu'il faut faire, faut juste tout arrter !"), je ne vois pas en quoi a peut changer quelque chose.
2) la btise humaine semble pleine de ressources, elle sera difficile  vaincre ! Dernier exemple :
http://actualite.portail.free.fr/fra...pulariteacute/
Mais pourquoi donc la mort de 17 personnes, tues par des malades, peut faire changer la vision que l'on a d'un prsident qui n'a rien  voir la dedans ?!? Cela dmontre que l'"on" est sans perspectives, sans jugement et que tous nos critiques et projets se basent soit sur de la dmagogie, soit sur de lgosme soit comme ici sur...rien. Ce genre de news me rend trs pessimiste sur notre capacit  quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Simara1170

> Le patrimoine cumul des 1% les plus riches au monde dpassera en 2016 celui des 99% restant selon l'ONG Oxfam.
> C'est peut-tre un dbut de piste ?
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, ce serait intressant de faire lexprience dans une cole avec la distribution des gouters. En donnant la moiti des gouters  un seul lve il deviendrait intressant davoir les avis des autres sur la base de cette rpartition qui ne semble, finalement, pas choquer tant de monde que a. Remarquez, qu partir du moment o nous avons une voiture, une maison, un ordi, nous faisons partie des 5% les plus riches au monde.


Euh, j'ai un lger doute l, quand mme. J'suis un ouf moi, j'ai deux pc  la maison, et mme 3 consoles, mais je crois pas tre dans les 5% de la population la plus riche, mais alors loin s'en faut... Ah oui, j'suis pas proprio, j'suis locataire, c'est a la diffrence?
C'est peut-tre que mon ressenti, mais j'ai franchement l'impression d'tre dans la tranche trs moyenne de la population, et pas dans ces 5%...
Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi, sur le principe



> Si les plus riches consentaient  ne dtenir ne serait-ce que 20% du patrimoine, plutt que dafficher leurs richesses ostentatoires cest la plante entire qui se porterait mieux.


 Vaste sujet  dbattre, et dont le point de vue dpend de sa fortune...



> Tiens, savez-vous par exemple, que si le monde entier consomm comme un amricain, il nous faudrait 6 plantes comme la ntre pour rpondre  nos besoins ?


Euh, l aussi, je demande  voir...
Il y a 25% des enfants qui grandissent sous le seuil de pauvret aux US, est-ce que eux, et leur parents, rentrent dans le calcul?
Oui, certains surconsomment, et y'a pas besoin de traverser l'Atlantique pour le voir, certains franco-franais le font trs bien aussi. Mais au vu des denres alimentaires jetes chaque annes, je suis pas sr que ce que tu dis soit vraiment vraiment vrai...




> Il serait vraiment temps de considrer les choses autrement.


Tout  fait, mais avant que tembraye sur l'Europe, je te coupe l'herbe sous le pied: tre divis, c'est pas comme a qu'on rpartis les richesses  :8-):

----------


## GPPro

> Euh, j'ai un lger doute l, quand mme. J'suis un ouf moi, j'ai deux pc  la maison, et mme 3 consoles, mais je crois pas tre dans les 5% de la population la plus riche, mais alors loin s'en faut... Ah oui, j'suis pas proprio, j'suis locataire, c'est a la diffrence?
> C'est peut-tre que mon ressenti, mais j'ai franchement l'impression d'tre dans la tranche trs moyenne de la population, et pas dans ces 5%...


Maintenant tu relves la tte, tu arrtes de regarder ton petit nombril d'occidental et tu rflchis en regardant toute la plante. Ok a fait beaucoup de choses difficiles. TU ES DANS LES 5%.

----------


## r0d

> Mais pourquoi donc la mort de 17 personnes, tues par des malades, peut faire changer la vision que l'on a d'un prsident qui n'a rien  voir la dedans ?!?


C'est effectivement assez trange.
Mais a m'tonne encore plus lorsque ce sont des vnements sportifs qui font remonter la cte des politiques, comme par exemple une coupe du monde de football. Et ce n'est pas spcifique  la France, loin de l.

----------


## Simara1170

Donc selon toi GPPro, la population de tout les pays dit occidentaux (et gnralement du "Nord" conomiquement parlant) ne dpasse pas les 10-15% de la population mondiale? (je suis dj pas dans les 5% des pays occidentaux personnellement...).
Non parce que rien que l'Europe, c'est 10%, avec les tat-unis, on grimpe  15%, 16% avec le Japon, et j'ai pas cit tout le monde, comme la Russie, La Chine qui commence depuis 15 ans  rentrer dans la classification, etc, etc...

Ouais, non, j'suis pas dans ces 5%, quoique t'en dises.

Maintenant, tu relves la tte, t'arrtes de regarder tes ides prconues, et tu rflchis en regardant toute la plante _d'aujourd'hui_. Ok, a fait beaucoup de choses difficiles. ON EST PAS TOUS DANS LES 5% (mais plutt dans les 10-15%)

----------


## deuche

> C'est effectivement assez trange.
> Mais a m'tonne encore plus lorsque ce sont des vnements sportifs qui font remonter la cte des politiques, comme par exemple une coupe du monde de football. Et ce n'est pas spcifique  la France, loin de l.


A la question : "Approuvez-vous ou dsapprouvez-vous l'action de Franois Hollande comme prsident de la Rpublique ?"
40% des personnes rpondent positivement contre 19% en dcembre.

Je pense qu' cette question beaucoup rpondent de l'action que Franois Hollande a fait lors de ces attentats.

----------


## r0d

> TU ES DANS LES 5%.


Selon l'tude, moi je suis dans les 80% les moins riches.
Car l'tude traite du patrimoine. S'il s'agissait de revenu je serais certainement dans les 10% les plus riches.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que cette tude n'est pas trs claire. Je suis all fouiller dans les sources utilises pour ces donnes, et j'y ai mme trouv quelques incohrences. Par exemple ici, nous pouvons lire ceci:



> Au cours de cette priode, les 1% les plus riches, les milliardaires de la liste Forbes, ont vu leurs richesses s'accumuler encore plus rapidement.


Sauf que les milliardaires de la liste sont environ 1700. Or 1% de la population mondiale a fait 70 millions d'individus; on est loin des 1700.

Donc je sais pas, mais cette tude me parait un peu foireuse.

Cela dit, la tendance  la monte des ingalit est une ralit, a personne (mme les conomistes les plus malhonntes) ne le conteste.

----------


## Zirak

Vous parlez de quelle tude ?

http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article1393

Un truc du genre ? 

Nan parce que si c'est a, moi, je suis plus dans les 70% que dans les 5% aussi  ::roll::  

(c'est juste une constatation hein)

Donc oui, on est pas les plus  plaindre, loin de l, mais on est pas tous dans les 5% non plus.

----------


## GPPro

> Selon l'tude, moi je suis dans les 80% les moins riches.
> Car l'tude traite du patrimoine. S'il s'agissait de revenu je serais certainement dans les 10% les plus riches.
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que cette tude n'est pas trs claire. Je suis all fouiller dans les sources utilises pour ces donnes, et j'y ai mme trouv quelques incohrences. Par exemple ici, nous pouvons lire ceci:
> 
> Sauf que les milliardaires de la liste sont environ 1700. Or 1% de la population mondiale a fait 70 millions d'individus; on est loin des 1700.
> 
> Donc je sais pas, mais cette tude me parait un peu foireuse.
> 
> Cela dit, la tendance  la monte des ingalit est une ralit, a personne (mme les conomistes les plus malhonntes) ne le conteste.


Etant relativement jeunes je parlais de revenus, pas de patrimoine.

Simara je ne te rponds  mme pas, je sais comment tourne les discussions avec toi, pas de temps  perdre. Juste un truc : tu as le droit de considrer que toute la population mondiale (ok j'exagre, juste l'EU puis les US, puis la Chine et pourquoi pas l'Inde et....) est plus riche que toi et que donc j'ai tort, c'est trs intelligent comme faon d'argumenter.

----------


## GPPro

> Vous parlez de quelle tude ?
> 
> http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article1393
> 
> Un truc du genre ? 
> 
> Nan parce que si c'est a, moi, je suis plus dans les 70% que dans les 5% aussi  
> 
> (c'est juste une constatation hein)
> ...


Sauf que ce qui est pertinent ce sont les revenus, pas le patrimoine.

----------


## Saverok

> Sauf que ce qui est pertinent ce sont les revenus, pas le patrimoine.


A vrai dire, je pense que les 2 sont lis.
Le plus pertinent, c'est le pouvoir d'achat et c'est une prise en compte des revenus et du patrimoine.

Par exemple, tu es intgralement propritaire de ta maison car tu l'as reu en hritage.
Cela fait parti de ton patrimoine et c'est autant de charge en moins par mois.
Autrement dit, pour le mme revenu que quelqu'un d'autre qui n'est pas propritaire, ton pouvoir d'achat est bien suprieur.

Sans compter qu'il faut galement tenir compte du cot de la vie dans chaque partie du monde.
Pour un mme revenu, le pouvoir d'achat est radicalement diffrent aux USA, en France, en Inde et au Japon.

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que ce qui est pertinent ce sont les revenus, pas le patrimoine.


Admettons que je mette 20k euros de cot, que j'arrte de bosser, et que je vis sur mes 20k euros pendant 1 an ou plus, je ferais donc partit des 10% les plus pauvres du monde  (vu que j'aurais 0 revenus) ?

Je sais pas, bon, ce n'est que mon avis, mais je trouve cela plus pertinent avec le patrimoine justement, car le revenu, tu vas le prendre  un moment X (ou sur une priode donne), mais ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un a une baisse de revenus qu'il ne fait pas parti des plus "riches".

C'est comme si un trs grand patron, aprs avoir reu son parachute dor et tout foutu sous son matelas, restait sans bosser et soit considr comme tant dans les 10% les plus pauvres alors qu'il a un magot qui dort... 

Surtout que quand on parle de revenus, c'est de revenus dclars bien sr, donc c'est un peu fauss aussi, avec l'vasion fiscale, et autres optimisations pratiqu par certains, ou le travail au noir pour d'autres...

Un dealer sera considr comme plus pauvre que moi, car il aura des revenus moindre officiellement, mais si on compte sa Mercedes, il est beaucoup plus riche que moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Simara1170

> Etant relativement jeunes je parlais de revenus, pas de patrimoine.
> 
> Simara je ne te rponds  mme pas, je sais comment tourne les discussions avec toi, pas de temps  perdre. Juste un truc : tu as le droit de considrer que toute la population mondiale (ok j'exagre, juste l'EU puis les US, puis la Chine et pourquoi pas l'Inde et....) est plus riche que toi et que donc j'ai tort, c'est trs intelligent comme faon d'argumenter.


Parce que lcher une vieille ide prconue dans une phrase agressive (tiens a rsume bien l'ensemble de tes interventions), c'est une faon intelligente d'argumenter (oui oui, le passif, on sais tu te caches derrire ce couplet, comme les politiques se cachent derrire le marasme conomique ambiant pour justifier leur incapacit affligeante)...

Si on prend le patrimoine, j'suis  la ramasse (ma plus grosse possession, c'est une bagnole qui a 20 ans, et qui est en rade depuis 1 an),
si on prend par revenu, je touche  peine plus que le SMIC, et on est deux sur ce salaire, et comment dire 700 par mois, c'est bien en-dessous du minimum requis pour tre dans les 5%. Donc oui, la prochaine fois avant d'ouvrir ta grande gueule, tu regarderas devant la porte de chez toi, et tu verra qu'en Europe mme, certains ( dont moi) ont du mal  garder la tte hors de l'eau...

----------


## deuche

Si ta voiture n'est pas en tat de fonctionner tu ne fais pas partie des 5%, j'en ai bien peur effectivement.
 ::?:  

Blague  part, je crois que les 1700 plus riches font partie des 1% sans tous les reprsenter. Pour autant, il me semble avoir vu que la richesse cumule des 25 plus riches de ce monde tait plus importante que le PIB Africain qui reprsentent 750 millions de personnes.

On a vraiment un problme. Et l'cart qu'il pourrait y avoir en un Simara et un Francois, c'est peenuts par rapport  l'exemple prcdent.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on peut facilement augmenter les revenues d'un Simara et de 750 millions de personnes sans que Francois en ait  souffrir.

Le problme des riches c'est qu'ils sont dans un dlire de l'ostantatoire avec qui aura la plus grosse. En plus, tout ce pognon qui manque cruellement  certains ne leurs sert strictement  rien.

----------


## r0d

> Vous parlez de quelle tude ?
> 
> http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article1393
> 
> Un truc du genre ?


C'est la mme, mais actualise.
Et puisqu'on est dans le sujet, je me permet de vous glisser un petit lien: Les ingalits nuisent gravement  la sant.. Dans cet ouvrage, l'auteur dmontre, sries longues  l'appui, et sous un angle purement statistique, que les ingalits sont corrles de faons extrmement fortes (trop fortes pour tre des concidences), avec de nombreux maux, comme par exemple la violence, la mortalit infantile, la dlinquance, et de nombreux autres.
A mon humble avis, les ingalits sont pour moi la cause principale de l'effondrement de la civilisation capitaliste que nous sommes en train de vivre.

----------


## Saverok

> Dans cet ouvrage, l'auteur dmontre, sries longues  l'appui, et sous un angle purement statistique, que les ingalits sont corrles de faons extrmement fortes (trop fortes pour tre des concidences), avec de nombreux maux, comme par exemple la violence, la mortalit infantile, la dlinquance, et de nombreux autres.


Sans remettre en cause l'tude que je n'ai pas encore lue, au niveau mondiale, la mortalit enfantine a t divise par 10 sur les 50 dernire annes alors que les ingalits ont, au contraire, exploses.
S'il y a un rapport entre les 2, c'est une inversion de proportionnalit

Il y a des tas de paramtres externes  prendre en compte comme les amliorations de la mdecine, qui peuvent parfois, tre galement profitable aux plus dmunis.
De mme que l'instruction ou les moyens de communication qui permettent aussi de se prmunir de pas mal de danger et cela profite galement aux plus pauvres.

Mme si a peut choquer prsent comme a, en France, un pauvre aujourd'hui vit mieux qu' l'poque mdival.
De mme quand on rsonne en pourcentage de population, au niveau mondial, proportionnellement, il y a moins d'ultra pauvre aujourd'hui qu'il y a 100 ans.
Je ne dis pas que tout est rose ou qu'il ne faut pas se battre pour que a change mais faut arrter de tout voir en tout noir non plus ou de croire que tous les maux de la Terre viennent d'un seul et unique problme.
Le monde est plus complexe que cela.

Faut faire attentions  ces tudes qui dbutent par la conclusion...

----------


## r0d

> Sans remettre en cause l'tude que je n'ai pas encore lue, au niveau mondiale, la mortalit enfantine a t divise par 10 sur les 50 dernire annes alors que les ingalits ont, au contraire, exploses.
> S'il y a un rapport entre les 2, c'est une inversion de proportionnalit.


Non. Le rapport (de mmoire), c'est que rapport  la richesse nationale, les pays les plus ingalitaires sont ceux qui ont la mortalit infantile la plus leve.




> Faut faire attentions  ces tudes qui dbutent par la conclusion...


L'auteur (c'est un pidmiologiste) explique que lorsqu'il a commenc cette tude, il cherchait tout  fait autre chose. Et les premiers rsultats qu'il a obtenu, il n'y croyait pas lui-mme; et c'est la raison pour laquelle il a, en cours de recherche, modifi son objet. A la base il voulait juste trouver des corrlations entre des pidmies et des facteurs dmographiques.

----------


## zap221

Juste une question chres amis. Faudrait il tre religieux pour faire de l'informatique? Si je ne me trompe, ce genre de sujet n'a pas sa place dans ce forum.

----------


## Zirak

> Juste une question chres amis. Faudrait il tre religieux pour faire de l'informatique? Si je ne montre ce genre de sujet n'a pas sa place dans ce forum.


Je ne comprend pas la question ? 

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre la religion et l'informatique ? Ou vous considrez que le sujet de Charlie est de la "religion" ou que seulement les religieux ont le droit d'en parler ?


De plus, ce sujet a tout  fait sa place puisqu'il est dans la partie "politique" de la "taverne" o l'on est sens pouvoir parler de tout et de rien.

Si ce sujet n'avait pas sa place sur ce forum car ce n'est pas de l'informatique, la partie politique entire non plus, la partie sur l'humour, la musique, non plus, de mme qu'une grosse partie des actualits.


Et pour terminer, si ce sujet n'avait rien  faire sur ce forum, il aurait dj t supprim par les modrateurs.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Juste une question chres amis. Faudrait il tre religieux pour faire de l'informatique? Si je ne me trompe, ce genre de sujet n'a pas sa place dans ce forum.


Et pourquoi donc ? En quoi ce thread a rapport avec la religion ?

----------


## r0d

> Et pourquoi donc ? En quoi ce thread a rapport avec la religion ?


Quand bien mme: en quoi n'aurions pas le droit de discuter de religion?




> Juste une question chres amis. Faudrait il tre religieux pour faire de l'informatique? Si je ne me trompe, ce genre de sujet n'a pas sa place dans ce forum.


Juste une question mon ami: est-ce que le fait d'informaticien nous interdit d'avoir une opinion sur autre chose que l'informatique?

----------


## Gooby

Petit flood du topic, je mets une petite pierre blanche sur cette page, premire fois que je vois un pouce vert unanime sur une rponse de deuche. Comme quoi, a dment en partie le fait qu'il se fait pouce rouge par automatisme et non pas parce que les gens sont pas d'accord avec ses ides.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zulu1

RIP

----------


## zulu1

> RIP


Je ne tolere pas ces 3 -1. Je connaissais Cabu depuis le club Dorothee ad il nous preparait ses petits sketchs... et sa disparition me chagrine au plus au point. Si j'ai dit "rest in peace" dans sa forme accronyme, c'etait vraiment de tout coeur  ::(: . Et je n'en ai rien a faire que cela en ait choque certains !

----------


## goomazio

> Et je n'en ai rien a faire que cela en ait choque certains !


Peut-tre que ces gens, qui n'ont apparemment pas aim votre message, ne sont pas du tout choqus par le fond de votre message. Sur les forums, on n'aime pas quand on "rveil des discussions inactives". 

Aprs, mme s'il s'agit d'un vnement trs triste, il ne faut pas s'tonner que des gens ne voient pas les choses comme vous. Et, si tout le monde devait s'mouvoir de toutes les injustices du monde, on chialerait tous sans arrt.

----------


## zulu1

> Sur les forums, on n'aime pas quand on "rveil des discussions inactives".


Merci pour cette clarification, a me rassure.

Je ne souhaitais en aucune manire rveiller cela, juste laisser une trace concernant le fait que la mort de Cabu m'avait beaucoup touche... Voil, c'est tout.

----------

